# Sheffield Care Girls



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

We are back.  Have really missed you all.

Rachg - good luck with your scan this morning, hope your ok and take good care of yourself.

Piper - hope the twins are ok and are feeling better now.  Have you had any ideas about when all the ff aunties can come to visit.  I am away this weekend but anytime after that.  If anybody wants me to drive, I will do.  Can't wait to see them.

Puss - Well it's August, do you know when you will get started, Care at back next Monday.  Let us know and I am keeping everything crossed for you this time.

Deb-bee - hope you are ok and do you know when you will get started, you have got to keep puss company.  Wishing you all the luck with this cycle.

xxTonixx - when are you having your scan, is it today, good luck and hope everthing is ok.

Caza - hope your ok and your twins, not long till you get to meet them.

Pasha - hope your ok and that your twin girls are growing nicely.  Take good care.

MrsCarter - hope your ok and it won't be long for you now too.

Well me!

well got my    just can't believe it.  Levels started off very low on 12dpo at 9, then at 14dpo went up to 27 and on 19dpo went to 294, couldn't believe it when they rung.  Having scan on the 11th Aug at 3pm, so will let you know how I get on.  Symptoms are on and off sort boobs, slightly nauceous and pains on and off in tummy but I have heard this is normal so not too concerned.

Everyone I have missed good luck and take care.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies!

well the panic is over, turns out my awful pain was my very enlarged over stimulated ovaries!

I am absolutely thrilled to report that we am having   TWINS!  Both are a good size and have really strong heartbeats! don't think its totally sunk in yet!

Toni - great to hear your booking appt went well, shame they didn't scan you though!, I've got mine on Thursday so we can compare notes! What time are you at the clinic on Monday I'm there at 4pm! Just rang Sue and told her i was OK and she asked me if I wanted to cancel my scan with them then  I of course said no way I want to see them again!

thanks so much for your support over the last couple of days, you have been as invaluable as ever! don't know what I'd do withput you!, Now lets get the trip to see Piper organised so all you ladies just starting again can rub those babies on their tummies, it certainly worked for me!

lots of love
A very  happy and relieved Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Well have to say I've really missed you all, and really glad were up and running again... 

Well.....  


Elliebabe -      thats fantastic news really chuffed for you and your Dh have been thinking about you and wondering how you were getting on....   ....


Rach - OMG Twins... ...thats brill so wanted to text someone to find out how you all were but my mobiles been acting up with my numbers in,  so happy for you and murray...  ...how you been feeling.....

Toni - How you doing is it your scan day today.... ..how you feeling..


Piper - Hows Jack and Marysa doing well ...putting weight on... ,, as elliebabe said we need a bus trip...  how you doing...


Puss- Matey any news on when you start dip sticking hun.... hows things with you...
still strawberry watching... 


Caza / Michelle - hows you both doing... 


Becca -  How you doing hows the wedding going...


Pasha - Hope you and the girlies are doing ok photo's please...


Hi to anyone I've missed... 


Well start taking my HRT Tablets this Friday just had my timetable through of what to take when...excited but nervous... Can i pick everyones brains and ask them about what to take When... like the whey powder, nuts, milk etc....drinking water ... specially with all these    about would really appreciate any help tips please... as my brains gone to pot and can't think what I did last time...


Take Care
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

I'm ecstatic to come back to the board with all the fantastic news that's around!!   

Rach - I soooooo had a feeling it was twins ..Don't know why! It was hust a REALLY strong instinct. This morning I even said to my hubby "I bet it's twins"  Congratulations hun.

Elliebabe - Since the site went down I've been on tenterhooks over you!!! Thank goodness your levels have risen really well   !!!! Woooo Hoooo. Can't wait to hear your scan results  

Puss & Deb Bee - Can't wait till you girls start cycling again  BFP's all round 

Caza - Not long now till you meet your precious bundles   

Pasha - Hope your little girlies are doing well  

Piper - How are your little sweethearts? I hope they're doing well   

Toni - Did you have a scan today Hope you're well 

And me and Munchkin .... Well we're doing great  I've been signed off work with a really sore back so just enjoying some time off  My maternity leave starts on the 21st August anyway so won't have to work for much longer when I go back. I have a 4D scan booked for Wednesday and so I'm REALLY excited about that!!! Munchkin in really active and I'm finally really enjoying being pregnant 

Lots and lots of love

Michelle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

don't think its sunk in yet! Murray just on his way to a job interview with a silly grin on his face! maybe we'll get two lots of good news today! would be great if he got it as its actually permanent so no more freelancing which has been a nightmare financially! Hernia op planned for Friday so hopefully he will recover quickly from that!

Piper - Thanks for all your support hun you are a wonderful friend, be over to see you soon

Debs Bee and Puss - great news that you are both startring again together, we need to get to Pipers for some Baby rubbing! Deb Bee I drank a pint of milk a day all through downregging, then swithced to whey protein when stimming (both evening!) didn't do the nuts as can't stand them but did have a glass of pinapple juice (not concentrate) every morning for 4 days after ET

Elliebabe - You know I'm thrilled about the BFP hun but just wanted to put it on the board as well!

Toni - hope your OK Hun

Pasha - how are those little girls coming along, would love to see some photos!

Michelle - glad your finally enjoying your pregnancy! Ohh 4d Scan very exciting! I've already been looking at websites of places that do it  they have some fab photos!

Caza - How are you doing hun, how many weeks have you got left?

All you ladies who are preggers or just given birth! is it me or is 40 weeks a flipping long time  I'm impatient already! I'm actually excited about wearing maternity clothes  and with the size of my gut! (cake and huge ovaries!) it won't be long 

Right then Piper Trip, who's coming and when, via email a few of us have said the weekend of 12/13th (i think) whats good for everyone? please don't let me drive I'm totally dizzy at the mo 

lots of love
Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Weekend of the 12/13th is great for me,  I will drive if everybody wants.

Rachg - If you want to get Murray to drop you at mine, then I will drive the rest of the way.

Who else is up for it, can fit 1 in front and 3 in back.  Just let me know.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

brill news rach     congrats to Toni and ellibabe debbee and puss good luck for this cycle michelle not long to your 4d scan pasha and piper hope your having fun with your little bundles  as for me i have 4 weeks to go to 40 weeks 2 to go to 38 really hope i go in to labour tomorrow the hospital says there not going to induce me at 38 weeks there just going to leave me till i pop i think lol so will speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Elliebabe

Just wanted to see a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS from me and Warren. Been dying to see your result but have had to wait until FF back up and running.

I am so pleased for you both.

Debbie & Warren[br]: 1/08/06, 16:47Hope everyone else is doing ok....sorry for not keeping up to date....been pre-occupied with my holiday next month..

Sorry for not keeping in touch, but hope you can forgive me.

Debs


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Brilliant - we're back  


Oh fantastic news Rach - twins!!!! - I'm so pleased for you & Murray - much tummy rubbing coming up!!  

And Tracy - was dead chuffed to hear of your BFP via email too  

And Toni - well what can I say - it's a bloomin hat-trick!!    


      

It's so great to have you all back - I've not had chance to digest all your updates and say hi to everyone properly; just got home after a really long day and I'm absolutely pooped, but I'll catch up   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning Morning..... 

So fab to be back been driving me crazy (and I'm crazy enough... ..)  not hearing from you guys.....  ...

Would love to come and see Piper with you all, am on holiday next week taking robs lads to caravan for week..come back Sat the 12th, free Sunday or weekend after..   be nice to see you all again...

Rach - Thanks for info... Hope murrays interview went well, when does he find out, can just imagine the silly grin.. ...  how you feeling lots of symptons.... so thrilled for you... 

Puss - How you feeling matey, hope your well rested after your long day at work, tea on the table feet rubbed etc.... ... 

Debs - Nice to hear from you, not long now till your hollies... 

Elliebabe - Have you finished work yet.. ... bet you and your dh are well chuffed...  still grinning... 

Piper - Hows everyone, would love to come and see you all...  

Caza - Not long now,  .... if we hear a pop well know its you mate.... 

Toni - Hows things, whens your scan next week ... 

Hi to everyone else....

luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Debs- Sunday 13th is fine by me! what about the rest of you?

Piper - my trousers are incredibly tight! is this normal or do you think its my swollen ovaries!

Love rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

OOOOOhhhhh Rach to have tight trousers.......   .... 


luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry for the shortness of post!! babies about to wake up can hear them stirring  
Great to be back i've missedyou all and all the bfp's are fab - lots more playmates for my 2. 
Rach am waiting for the public 'you were right piper' not enough for you to say it in private.. hee hee.
Yes trousers sound like mine - remember i was in maternity clothes by xmas (12wks) and stretchy clothes or elastic bands holding buttons together before then!! Remember the size of my bump at the haha b4 xmas and i can only have been about 10 wks then!
Can't wait to see you all - either day fine with me!
love Piper xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh My God, i am so excited! I've just been sick for the first time!!!!! wasn't sick at all last time so its just feels really good!

Piper - where do a get cheap maternity clothes from? lots of lovely stuff in the Jo Jo maman bebe catalougue but i spent £277 just flicking through it last night!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Deb Bee - Where abouts is your caravan? I love the smell of a caravan  It reminds me of holidays I had as a kid  

Piper - It's lovely to see you and your lovely bubbas are well. I saw a picture of them in your signature on the Care Board and they're ADORABLE   

Puss - How's things with you?? Still riding your bike around?? I can't stay upright on a bike - I've never been able to. I think I'd probably still need stabilisers even now  

Rach - YAY for the sickiness   You go girl  

Caza - I'm sure it won't be too long before you get to meet your lovely bundles!!   Hope it happens before you pop.

Jaccuziman - Hope the holiday preperations are going well  Enjoy.

Toni - Are you getting the sickiness yet or are you going to be lucky and get away with it? 

Ellie - How are you and your bubba doing? Are you feeling well?  

Pasha - If you're reading .... any chance of a piccie or two?   

And Me and Munchkin - I have my 4D scan today at Babyview in Barnsley at 4PM and I can't wait. We've gone for the 30 Minute consultation. In our package we get a 15 minute DVD, a CD Rom of pictures, 2 photographs and optional sexing. It's £100  I don't think we're going to find out about the sex as we've got this far without knowing, and as it's likely to be our only baby we'd like a surprise 

Love to everyone 

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach - Sick thats fantastic,,, lots more to come yippeee.... 

luv
deb bee xxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Very breif one girls just to tell you that I am about in between throwing up, three times yesterday and today does not seem much better, all good fun!

My scan is at 2.30pm on Monday and I cant wait!

Lots of love to you all personals later.

Toni


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Excellent news on the sickness girls!
at least it reassures you!!!
Rach cheapy clothes at asda if they have a maternity section, otherwise i believe new look and top shop have just introduced maternity ranges. Alternatively i have a few bits in size 14 if you don't mind second hand. 
love Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Girls can I have a little bit of advice please!

I have a really sharp pain in my right hand side and I am worried silly, am sat here in tears because I am worried something is wrong.  Sorry to sound so dramatic but after 4 m/c's I am terriefied.

Toni


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Toni,

I had quite a bit of pain in my right hand side after I got my BFP and it continued till I was about 9 weeks. I too was terrified as I'd had an ectopic before but I went to the EPAU and they told me it was stretching and my ovaries returning back to 'normal'.

Ring the clinic for some advice and peace of mind hun

Love Michelle xxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Toni - totally agree with Michelle, have had some weird and wonderful pains, but please ring your GP or the EPAU and get them to check you out!

Piper - don't mind 2nd hand at all as long as I can get my fat **** in them, our Asda doesn't do Maternity but the one in sheffield does so will nip there after mondays scan, will check out New Look as well!


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Girls

I have an appointment at out local epu tomorrow at 9am so we will see.  Will keep you informed!

Toni


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

You take care hun and try not to worry! i know thats classic coming form me who's just had a major panic but you really do need to stay calm and positive and keep talking to those embies!

will be thinking of you hun
Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

No watering the garden needed tonight - it's piddling it down  

Toni - Big hug hun    Try to stay calm and think positive - from what the girls have said it sounds like strange aches and pains are a bit of a "feature"..  Hope the pain has calmed down a little and you get a wonderful view at the scan tomorrow morning - I'll have everything crossed for you  

Deb Bee -   you're on your way on Friday then - brill!      You're a bit ahead of me in the spotty stakes this time - think my AF is due this weekend so I'll be HRT'ing in about 3 weeks time..  And let's hope we get to join the sheffield pudding club in Sep/Oct    

Michelle - Good to hear you're enjoying it now and I'm sure the 4d scan will have been fantastic - couldn't believe how much detail you could see on Piper's scan photo's - how exciting      Went out on the bike again on Sunday - DH even has cycle shorts now so he can look like he knows what he's doing    however, the world still isn't ready for my bum in shiny black lycra...  

Rach - only you could be chuffed to be throwing up.....    Well done!  (I think   )    Maternity clothes already - wow that's going to be another mighty impressive bump isn't it..  

Piper - don't think I said thankyou for the lovely piccies you sent    Dr Zhao wanted to see them so I mailed her some last week - hope you don't mind      Cant wait to see you next week and meet them - hope they don't mind being cuddled by lots of mad tummy rubbing aunts    Sounds like Rach's going to raid your wardrobe too - so you'll certainly know we've been  

Caza - hi there - sounds like you're well and truely ready for those twins to arrive - time for feet up,  chin up and hand in the box of chocolates  (medicinal of course!) - look after yourself hun   

Debs - nice to hear from you - hope the holiday is fantastic and you come back feeling totally chilled  

Reb - how are you doing - been thinking about you hun  

Elliebabe - Are you feeling like competing in the hurling stakes with Rach yet?    Good of you to offer to drive - are you sure?  I'm very happy to do it if you're feeling tired by then you know - just let me know...

Sun 13th is best for me as we're out on the Sat night - can't wait for the Aunty Bus to set off 
So we've got Ellie, Rach, me and Deb Bee so far?  

Right - better investigate what culinary delights are possible for tea....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just thought I'd pop on to tell you about my 4D scan.
It was really nice at BabyView and the staff were amazing  Munchkin really didn't want to play despite lots of manipulation!! He/She kept a very well placed hand over his/her face for most of the 1/2 hour appointment.
Despite this, DH and I found the whole experience really lovely. Because Munchkin wasn't co-operating we had the option of taking away some printed images for free or taking a DVD of the moving images which the sonographer managed to capture, a CD Rom of all the stills he took and some lovely photos for the reduced price of £50.00 instead of £100 
DH and I decided upon the £50.00 option and were pleasantly surprised by how much of Munchkins face we actually saw  He/She was frowning, breathing, swallowing and yawning 
We're a VERY happy Mummy and Daddy 

DH has put some piccies on the 'net if you'd like to take a peek .......

www.birth.demon.co.uk/baby 

Lots and lots of love
Michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Sunday 13th is ok with me,  Puss, I will drive if you want but think we might need 2 cars if more people want to see Tracey, Jon, Jack and Marysa.  As you say there is Rach, puss, deb and me, then there could be Toni and MrsCarter.  Just let us know girls.  Meet at Care again if you want.

Rachg - you are the only person who is happy about being sick, but hope your ok and don't get too dehydrated.  I am so happy for you and Murray.  Take good care of all you.

Puss - hope your ok and you are going to be one of our Sept/Oct BFP's.  I just know it.  Good luck.

Deb-bee - pleased to hear that your getting started again.  Good luck.

MrsCarter - fantastic about the 4d scan, I know loads of people who have been to barnsley for them and said they are absolutely lovely.  Good luck with rest of your pregnancy.

Piper - can't wait to meet the gang next weekend, hope your all keeping well.

xxTonixx - as the rest have said, I think all the niggles and gripes are quite normal, with everything softening and moving ready to accommodate that baby or babies.  If you still need your mind at rest, ring clinic or check with gp, if not just pop to casualty, they won't turn you away.

Reb - hope your ok mate, have been thinking of you.  We are all here for you.

Pasha - hope them little girls are not keeping you too busy.  Take care.

Caza - not long now and you will be a mummy again.

Jacuzziman - thanks so much for your well wishes.  Can't wait till you get started again.

Everybody else, all take care and wish you luck with whatever stage your add.

As for me, not real symptoms yets, af type pains (sometimes mild/sometimes not), nauceous on and off but not sick yet, sore boobs on and off, but tiredness - that is unbelievable - have been having a sleep every afternoon for about 1hour.  Doctor signed me off work as had a bit of brown spotting last week never turned into anything and it has stopped now and she is fed up with work giving me hastle even though they are making me redundant at the end of September . DH said stuff them now.  What do you all think?  So really just taking it easy, going away to Bruge this weeknd (on boat) and then waiting for scan next Friday 11th.

Let me know whats happening next weekend.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Well sounds like were up for next sunday then, really pleased i can come along...  

Elliebabe - Bruge this weekend lovely   nice to see your still our jet setter... ... I agree with your DH stuff work you take care of yourself and bubba .... keep getting Dr to sign you off hun...  scan on friday next week bet your so excited

Rach - Any more sickness mate... sounds like your gonna have a mega spending spree of maternity clothes... ..which is good more for me and Puss to borrow... 

Toni - Sickness brill,, aren't we all mad wanting to enjoy being sick,, but finding it so reassuring... agree with girls that there everyone has strange pains ring clinic and put your mind at rest hun.. 

Puss - Please can i come to your house on the sunday, and go with you from there.. .. have you got my mobile with being away next week won't see a computer so will need to know the times and everything...  Hubby in lycra will he wear it on sunday ooohhhh...

Piper - Matey get ready to be invaded so excited to see you all, rach of course will be in your wardrobe... ..

Michelle - sounds like 4d scan was brill,   have looked at your photos there fab.... ,, will you be having another one later on...

Becca - Hope your doing ok hun..

Caza - Nearly ready for the off... .. not heard no pops yet... 

Hi to everyone else....
Gotta do some serious packing tonight and tomorrow ready for off early saturday morning.... oh what fun love washing, ironing and packing and then do it all again when you come back...  
Catch you later

Luv
Deb Bee  x x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Girls some slightly surreal news for you!  

ITS TWINS!!

All looks fine both measuring 7mm with two lovely beating hearts!

Am over the moon but very shell shocked!

Toni


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG!!!! Well done Toni   

There's a twin epidemic at Sheffield Care at the moment. Utter Madness 

Deb Bee and Puss - Watch out with the twin epidemic!! Seems to be catching  

Lots of Love

Michelle and Munchkin (Just the one!!  )
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

hiya

toni - a big congratulations to you and DH and here's to a very happy 7 1/2 months.  Did the hospital explain what the pains you were experiencing were?

I am so totally happy for you.  But getting worried now for my scan next Friday.  Are you still going back to Care on Monday for your scan.

Take care


xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep still off for my scan on Monday just spoke to care and they happy for me to go so I am not gonna pass up an opportunity o see them again!

Elliebabe you scan will be magical sweetheart!  They putting the pains down to normal stretching pains i think!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

EllieBabe - Don't be worried about your scan hun  I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the result.... More twins perhaps??  

Lots of Love 

Michelle xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Toni, Fantastic news! another twinnie!! I can't believe the amount of twins this thread has produced and i started it all off   If you come on the bus trip you and Rach can practice for next year and i can have a day off    hee hee!!
Elliebabe, I found the wait for scan far worse than the 2ww!!! Will have everything crossed for you on Friday - being a bit thick here - is it tomorrow or next friday? Am thinking its next week  
Debbee, Good luck for this cycle    Really hope this all works for you hun and i'm sure Jack and Marysa will work their magic for you!
Puss, ditto for you in a few weeks time! Have sent dr zhao an email with some pics but everything takes so much time nowadays!!  Am sat here frantically typing between feeds with just my bra on!!! Oh i'm so glamorous!
Michelle, hopefully will soon find time to look at the pics of your little munchkin - the 4d pics are so good but not as good as when you meet your bubba in real life. Not long to go now hun - glad you are better.
Elliebabe forgot to say - DO NOT GO BACK to work - they can't sack you can they!!!!! it's really not worth it - the best thing i ever did was getting signed off, i'm sure thats why J & M stayed put so long and were such healthy weights!
Caza, hoping that your having those babies now - can't wait to see your post and piccies!!
Pasha, if you find time would love to see some pictures!
Rach, thanks for the lovely messages hun although am happy to say that i'm only doing the same as you've done for me hun. As always you are a great support! 
Right gotta go peace is at an end fat boy (sorry Jack) in need of a feed again!!!
Sorry if i've missed anyone
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

fabulous new Toni I did suspect it with your last HCG but was relieved to get your text this morning! can't wait till Monday when we get to see them again! My scanning women wouldn't tell me the size just that they were on target!

Ellibabe - Stop stressing hun, everything will be fine (hark at me who had a major panic!) have you done any pee sticks yet I've done one just to see one say positive for once in my life! I can only echo what the girls have said DO NOT GO BACK TO WORK!, whats the bloody point theres nowt for you to do and they are making your redundant anyway!

Piper - i hope you've got your pants on you dirty minx! the thought of you sat there in JUST your bra is very scary but could cope if you've got bottom half on ! shall I give you a ring ten minutes before we arrive on the 13th so you can get a top on!

Michelle - photos look great, can't wait till I'm that far along will be getting myself booked in!

Puss and Deb bee - can't wait for you two to get started to carry on the twins phenomenon! Debbie forgot to say about the milk yesterday that I only drink organic!

Went to Midwife appt this am and have to say it wasn't very exciting  she knew all my history from last time so not much to talk about, she did say though that I will more than likely be consultant led care at the hospital due to IVF, previous miscarriage and twins! scarily they will let you go to term as long as everything is OK!  but on the positive side they have a new twin monitor for use in the birthing pool which I've always fancied!

Totally fed up with work, and can't concentrate, thinking of going off sick for the rest of the pregnancy! 

Lots of Love
rach


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

HI GIRLS I AM HOPING TO HAVE 2ND IVF/ICSI AT CARE IN OCTOBER AND JUST WONDERED WHAT YOU ALL THOUGHT OF THE PLACE AND WHO YOUR CONSULTANTS WERE AND WHAT YOU THOUGHT OF THEM, BE HONEST I WANT TO HERE BOTH GOOD AND BAD COMMENTS 

THANKS GIRLS AND HOPE TO BE JOINING YOU ALL SOON SAM (SUNNY24) XX


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls omg twins again congrats toni it comes in 3s deb and puss its your twos turn for   this time michelle those pics r fab. piper your babys r gorgeous ellibabe dont be worried u will be fine see u all soon love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Sam,
Welcome aboard!
Care Sheffield in my opinion are absolutely fab - you are treated as a real person rather than a number! I saw Dr Shaker for my consultations and really liked him.The nurses are all brilliant too!
Wishing you lots of luck
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Piper - OMG how cute are those two having a litlle snuggle it fair brought tears to my eyes, can't believe I've got to wait another 33 weeks to see my two! patience has never been one of my strong points!

Sam - I have nothing negative to say I absolutely love them, I've doem 3 cycles with them and have always been treated like a person not a patient, they do genuinely care about what happens to us and the nurses are fantsatic! I'm under Dr Shaker, but had Dr Lowe for EC this time and they are both lovely blokes who put you at your ease! hoep that helps feel free to keep cahtting with us

Toni - has it sunk in yet hun? I'm just absolutely over the moon!

Love Rach


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Rach - Yep I think so, we have both stopped shaking now and are just over the moon, looking forward to Monday when I get to see them again!

How are you feeling in your self?


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for the lovely comments about my scan pics  I can't stop staring at them. As strange as it sounds, I'm only just getting used to the fact that I'm actually going to have a baby!!!

Piper - How cute is the pic in your signature!!!! I just sat and stared at it for ages  I just feel so priveliged to have followed your pregnancy, even though it's only on this board and I've rubbed that lovely bump when I managed to meet you at the HAHA Bar for 10 minutes 

Rach - I felt like time was going REALLY slowly at the beginning of my pregnancy. It's only really now that things feel like they're speeding up  I even got butterflies today when I went into Mamas and Papas as I realised for the 1st time that only had 12 weeks left to go!!  I know it seems like 40 weeks is a long time but it won't be long before you're booking that 4D scan and showing off those 2 little darlings to us all 

Toni - Bet you can't wait until Monday!!! I'm really really excited for you  The momentum has really picked up on this board with all the recent   It's just wonderful! 

Elliebabe - I'm really rooting for you for your scan on Friday  As the others have said - STUFF WORK!!!! You're the important one now ..... or should I say ONES!!! 

Puss - Hey there  What have you been up to? Anything exciting? Has you DH been entertaining you with his lycra clad body at all today?  

Deb Bee - Hope the packing has gone according to plan. I am seriously useless at packing things. My hospital bag will be a shambles!!!  Have a fantastic holiday hun. Hope you come back feeling refreshed and ready for action  

Sam - Welcome to our little home  It's lovely to have you on board. I have no bad things to say about Sheffield Care. I was treated with the utmost respect and compassion by everyone involved in my treatment. My consultant was Dr Shaker although I did have one of my preliminary appointments with Dr.Lowe. Good luck with your treatment  All the girls on here are lovely and we're always here to help if you need us.

Caza - I can't wait until I hear news of your impending arrivals    

Pasha - Hope all is well with your fab new family 

Becca - I hope the wedding plans are moving along ok and you're feeling well 

As for Me and Munchkin - We're good  Went to Meadowhall today and just had to buy a gorgeous 'Dream Pod' sleeping bag. It's soooooooooo lovely. I really am enjoying it all now 

Love and kisses to everyone

Michelle and Munchkin xxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All

Are we on for the 13th, am hoping to post later as off really early tomorrow so may not get to chat for a whole week    will i survive....  


Toni - OMG twins thats fantastic....   wow really hope its catching....  .. enjoy your scan on monday...


Elliebabe- Scan day today let us know how you get on hun....will be fab.... 


Rach- Scan for you on monday to,  hope you and toni get to meet up.... 


piper - hope to see you soon... 


puss - Matey hows you. have pm'd you.... 


michelle - Shopping bet your in all the shops.... ... go girl..... 


Sam - Care are brill, glad to have you abroad..... 


Caza - how you doing hun... 


will do more later got to get dressed for work....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Dee bee - looks like the 13th is defiantly on!, have you PM'd Puss your mobile so we can get hold of you for arrangements? Have a great holiday hun, looking forward to seeing you next week xx

Puss - the thought of your hubbie in lycra shorts is getting me all excited! must be the hormones.... and if he could get out of his little car in the lycra shorts that would be even better!

Toni- I feel like every muscle in my stomach is being stretched, particularly if a I lie flat, its a very weird sensation!, only been sick once but feeling pretty queasy!, boobs sore but much better since I swapped to a maternity bra! what about your?, Are you going to to come to Pipers with us?, If you could get the train to Donny I could pick you up and then drive over to Ellibabes?

Ellibabe - How are you hun?

Michelle - really glad your enjoying it all now!

Caza - any sign of those babies yet?

Pasha - How are you hun, still itching to see some photos of the girls!

Dropped Murray off and the Hospital this morning for his hernia op! hopefully he will be home tonight!

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning ladies,
Toni and Rach, you might want to think about joining the tamba board as i've had lots of help and advice off there. I'm also a member and get the quarterly magazines etc. I also look on the twins club website as have picked up a few bargains off their for sale board!!!! I love saving money!! I must be a real scrooge!!!!!
Can't wait to see you all a week on Sunday - are we going out for lunch too? Any more visitors - Jack and Marysa are very excited!!!
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Just a quickie this morning - work interfering with my social life again  

Toni - congratulations I'm so pleased for you hun  

More and more twins - please let it be catching for the rest of us too   


Rach - fingers crossed for Murray today - hope all goes swimmingly so he's back on his feet and feeling well enough to pamper his missus again very soon  

DH's lycra's just gone in the wash so I'm afraid he's unable to cheer you up today - maybe next weekend when we meet up he'll do us a little twirl   

Not got the PM's in my email yet - wonder if something's going screwy somewhere?  But Deb Bee - got your mobile already, i'll pm you mine now so we can get in touch after your holiday - have a lovely time  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Piper, do you think your capable of getting out of the house to go for lunch! or shall we all bring something and have an impromptu buffet??

love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Mmmmm, either's good for me - food in any form  

Can get to PM's via FF now, but they're not going to email yet - think they're still working on that bit..
Got yours Deb, sent you one back if you're still around to pick it up 

ttfn
Puss
x[br]: 4/08/06, 12:25Me again...

Well bloomin AF's now arrived (no surprise there hey..) so I've called Care and booked my next tx cycle in.

Peesticks and a HRT prescription will be winging their way to me this week, with a bill - but at least that'll be smaller this time as we're in credit from the last dismal failure 

Oh well onwards and upwards 

Looking forward to the weekend - my friend's coming to stay, so we're off out tonight for a nosh up at the Italian down the road.... Hope they have big gooey puddings 

Have a great weekend girls 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss, its good news af is here!!! at least you now know when you're starting again - so you and Debbee won't be far apart! And you can celebrate your bfp's together!! 
Am really looking forward to the xmas do this year - all of you can help me stagger out as you'll be on the oj whilst i'm on the vino!! 
Rach, i'm insulted - we all went out to lunch last week and the twins slept all the way through! I don't mind at all though just let me know what you'd all prefer to do! So i can either find somewhere to eat or you can tell me what i need to buy in as my contribution - no time to make anything i'm afraid 
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Piper - and here was me thinking you'd be baking in our honour! think a big slap up sunday lunch with Pud is called for then as I'm not worrying about my waist line! do you want to book us in somewhere that will Wait on us hand and foot and we can pretend to be ladies that lunch!


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry girls but I wont be able to make it next sunday, it would have been lovely to meet you all but i have to work!  Boo Hiss!

Sorry again but will meet you all soon I promise!

Toni


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

piper, mrs carterand deb bee thank you all so much for the positive information i am looking forward to going for my treatment i am going to look are on the 28 of aug and have a consultation on the 2nd of oct 2 days before 3rd wedding aniversary, thanks again and look forward to speaking to you all soon xx sam


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Well all packed up, think we need a transit van to take our stuff...  ... dh moaning about my shoes... well a girl has to have plenty of shoes don't they...  just pack him less stuff thats what i say .... ... well will miss you all for a week but looking forward to seeing you on sunday .. 

Sam - enjoy your look around Care, any questions you have ask , no matter if you think there stupid,,, i should know i was full of stupid questions.... 

Toni - Shame we won't get to meet up on Sunday but sure we will eventually.... hope you and rach get together on monday for your scans.... 

Rach - how you doing anymore sickness.... ... and what you on about to piper Baking whats that all about.... ... thought everything came in a packet... 

Puss - get those lycra shorts washed ready for next sunday.... ... hope AFs treating you ok.... .. no what you mean about the money think they,ve had a price increase since last time.... 

Piper  - Hope your ready for the nutty mob arriving next weekend be strange to see you normal if you know what i mean.... 

Elliebabe - hope you enjoyed your weekend away.....

Becca- hows things going, wedding sorted....

Michelle - Have we got a weekend of shopping ..... ...

well better go see you all soon....

luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee, NORMAL? you really think i'm normal now!!!  I guess you mean without a huge bump!! Well don't get too excited coz i'm not back to pre pregnancy yet - i did have rather a lot of weight to lose!! Have a fab holiday hun although judging by the weather here it looks like you've been singing again 
Girls what time are you guestimating that you might get here next week? or what time are you leaving?
Oh for the pg ladies my best clothing buy was the wrap around top from jojo maman bebe it stretches to fit during the pregnancy and then you can use it afterwards as its ideal for bf, although i think i'll keep it forever!!
Can't wait to see you all
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Piper - you will never be normal which is why we love you!, Is everyone OK with a 1pm lunch which will mean leaving about 10am?, I have to eat little and often so will probably manage a packet of ginger nuts on the way there! Will try not to get too many crumbs in your car Ellibabe!

love RACH


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Rach, Toni, pretty sure you both have your care scans today - good luck and have fun and enjoy seeing your little bubbas again! 
Where is everyone else? You're all very quiet!!
Really looking forward to seeing you all at the weekend, am now trying to find somewhere for us to go - not been here long so don't really know anywhere - you'll just have to forgive me if we end up somewhere crap!!! 
Enjoy the week
love Piper x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry not logged on ..... our computer has crashed ... just borrowing brothers lap top for couple of days.

RACH..... BLOODY FANTASTIC NEWS...... MADE UP FOR YOU BOTH.....SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!

Sorry can't catch up with you all..... as you realise.... I've no PC so hopefully will catch up with you all at somepoint..... don't know when though!  Have got loads of piccies of Ruby and Naomi..... will get them sorted when up and running with PC.....

We're all well.....managing on 3 hrs kip a night..... breastfeeding & changing nappies is all I do now.....but wouldn't change it .....I'm loving it. Sound familiar Piper?

Ahhhh......got to go....really sorry..... I can hear them waking.....

sorry not sent any personals.....hope you understand why!!!!

Hope you are all well......good luck you lot..... sorry don't know whats happening with you all individually.... but still thinking about you all xxxx 

Take care everyone ..... fingers crossed for more BFP's soon .......

lots of love Pasha  xxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

All is well!!

Both have grown loads an are about the size of a small grape now, both heartbeats nice and strong!

Rach - Where are you hun?  Hope your scan went well!

Hope your all well!

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as absolutely exhausted!, Mork and Mindy are both doing great, good strong heartbeats and both now 20 mm!! one is slightly shorter and fatter than the other but overall body mass is the same!. Caroline was stunned at the size of my ovaries, its looks like I've had a mild case of OHSS without knowing it!! she had to run off and show them to the DR Shaker they were that bad! but apparently they won't hospitalise me at this late stage!!!!!! just need to keep drinking loads, which luckily I was anyway! . they've now discharged me so off to the mercies of the NHS!

Great to hear from you Pasha, can't wait to see the photos!

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Rach that is wonderful news about Mork & Mindy!  They sound to be about the same size as ours!  Caroline says it is perfectly normal to get one twin bigger than the other!

Meant to tell you our appointment was actually tomorrow but I got confused but luckly after the 1.5 hour drive Caroline could see us! (How releived was Neil! )

So we both off into the wonderful world of the NHS! Well here to a wonderful next few months and some very healthy little bundles!


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Go away for a few days and the board goes mad. Well back now and catching up. Hope your all ok.

Rachg - glad to see mork and mindy are doing great, you take care of yourself, hope murray is ok after is operation. What time are we meeting on Sunday and where. Not having phone on alot lately because of work but will have it on at weekend.

xxTonixx - so glad to hear that your twins are doing well too. Good luck and stop worrying and enjoy the next 7 months. Hopefully you will get to come to the next meet.

Deb-bee - hope your having a nice holiday and glad that your starting your next cycle, take care and good luck.

Puss - Well matey this is your time, your take extra care of yourself and I am so glad you are starting your next cycle with deb and that you will be getting your BFP's together. Can't wait to see you on Sunday. You can rub all the bellies for luck.

Piper - can't wait to meet Jack and Marysa on Sunday, hope your ok and getting enough sleep and don't worry where we eat, food is food and we won't hold it against you.

Reb - hope your ok matey. Just let us know how your getting on, not long till the wedding now.

Sunny24 - welcome to the thread, I will confirm what the other girls have said that Care is fabulous, your not a number but a person, I saw Dr Lowe at my initial consultation and then Dr Shaker the rest of the time. They can't do enough for you, you can ring them anytime for advice. Good luck with your cycle.

Pasha - welcome back, understand that you are busy, so we await the pictures of your twins.

Caza - not long now and your will get to meet your babies. Good luck

MrsCarter - not long for you too! Bet you can't wait now.

As for me, well scan is on Friday at 3pm, so will let you know how I get on. Back to Doctors today to get signed off again, took all your advice. Will see you on Sunday, can't wait. All take care.

xxxxx
Elliebabe[br]: 8/08/06, 09:11Sorry forgot

Jacuzziman - thanks for your kind words and hope your have a lovely holiday. Then you can get back to Care to get started again all relaxed and refreshed. Good luck and say hi to Warren.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Just a quickie from me!!
Elliebabe - please confirm its not my belly everyone will be rubbing!!!! lol! Marysa and Jack looking forward to meeting you all and hopefully they will let mummy and daddy have a bit of sleep on saturday night unlike last night!!
Rach, fab news about mork and mindy - when do you next get to see them? The good thing with twins is at least you get to have a lot more scans - i'd have spent a fortune privately if there had only been one!
Toni, hormones getting to you already - turning up on the wrong day!! glad you got to see those bubbas again - do they have names?
Puss, Do you fancy twins too off this cycle or are you going to be our triplet mummy seeing as you get 3 put back!!! Will tell J & M to give you a special cuddle on Sunday to get that bfp for you!!
Pasha, thought you'd disappeared hun. If you get a chance will you let me know how often your girlies feed sleep etc it would be great to confirm with someone whose babies are same age! Am looking forward to seeing more of the world again as everyone has told me the first 6 wks are the hardest and we're there now!!
Caza, you're quiet - does that mean that you're having those babies? Hope you're all well - will look forward to your news!
Mrs Carter, are you still spending? Make the most of any sleep while you can!!
Elliebabe, forgot to say good luck for Friday although hope to get back on b4 to wish you luck again!
love to everyone else, hope debbees enjoying her hols - the weather seems nice so she must have stopped singing!!
Off to lie down while i have the chance - off to clinic this pm for a weigh in - the bubbas not me thankfully!!
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

can one of you twin munmmies tell me how I'm supposed to carry on working when I'm so tired I could cry! I know this is nothing to how tired I'll be when they arrive but at leaset I won't be working then! Also what the hell do you wear when your clothes don't fit you any more but your not fat enough for maternity clothes  I am already developing quite an impressive paunch! I look forward to flashing it at you at the weekend!

Shall we just meet at Care at 10am and take it from there?? for the little bus trip to Pipers  really looking forward to seeing you all

Ellibabe - good to have you back are you getting excited about Friday? I am for you 

Puss - where are you Honey? here kitty kitty !!

Speak later

a very knackered but happy Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Rach - lycra is your friend hun.......     Meeting at 10 is fine - I'll text (!) Deb Bee and let her know later in the week - think she wants to leave her car at mine.  Great news on Mork & Mindy's progress but  trust you to get bloomin overactive ovaries too - you're just showing off now       Seriously,  hope they're settling down and behaving themselves now - but think I'll have a rub of them too on Sun for luck  

Piper - Hmm, think triplets may be a little too much to ask - we'd settle for just the one    Hope your little rascals let you get some sleep last night - how did the weigh in go?    Had to giggle at the thought of your revenge at Xmas - that would be fantastic wouldn't it - you plastered and the rest of us on OJ... hey we could all babysit for you 

Toni - great news on the scan - must be wonderful to see the little beans - sorry you can't make it on Sun it would have been nice to see you again  

Reb - how are you doing hun - hope the wedding preps are all going to plan,  it's not long now is it!  Can't wait to see photo's of you in your finery with DH 

Elliebabe - good to hear you've been signed off - they can't sack you can they    You sure you're OK to drive on Sun - don't mind swapping if you wish....  Well I'm being reasonably good from this point - cut out the vino,  started the accupuncture again, etc...  just waiting to start the horrid pee sticks at the weekend now  

Caza - how are you doing - have those bubba's arrived or are you still going mad waiting  

Pasha - great to hear from you hun - you sound so busy & knackered but dead happy    Would love to see some photos of the girls when you get chance..

Sam - hi there,  sorry I missed you last week!  It's good to have you aboard - there's been loads of luck on this thread and we're very happy to share it around    Dr Shaker's really lovely and the nurses are all great - they all do their absolute best for us 

Michelle - hi there,  think i've seen those dreampod sleeping bags - they are really cute aren't they - hope you and munchkin are doing fine & dandy  

Not much exciting to report this end I'm afraid,  but I reckon Deb Bee was on the Karaoke on Monday night - it piddled it down here.... 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach elasticated waists are your friend along with long baggy tops!! Also i attached elastic bands to the buttons of normal trousers to make them last a bit longer! 
Very quick as M starting to make a noise!!! Weigh in went well Marysa now 9lb 10 and Jack now 11lb 10!!!!!! He had just had a feed though!!!
Be back later
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Ooh I hate it when when end up on the second page!

Puss - Have PM'd you, wondered if I could leave my car at yours on Sunday?

Ellibabe - One more sleep till you see your little babe!

Toni - Hi Hun, how are you any new symptoms? any sign of a bump yet?

Love Rach


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Are you all getting excited about Sunday? Wish I was coming!

No new sysmptoms to report really, I thought the sickness was easing of but it came back this morning. Yuk!  No bump yet Rach cant wait to get one tho!

Hope you all well

Chat soon

Toni


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

just a quickie b4 bath time!!! 
Elliebabe, just wanted to send you loads and loadsa luck for tomorrow - we'll all be watching and waiting for your news! Can't wait to see all the scan piccies on Sunday!
Toni, Are you sure you can't pull a sickie and come and join us - they can't sack you coz your pg!! 
love to everyone else
Piper xx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Unfortunatly I cant sack me at all cause I cant afford too!  Neil and I run our own business!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi every one had my babies on Monday maddison was 5lb 10 and Jacob was 5lb 12 had a natural delivery jacob came 7 min after maddison just got a graze lost quite a lot of blood so iron a bit low and i am knacked but all worth every minute so u were all right when u said i was a bit quiet i were having my babies give me a couple of days will try to sort some pics love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Caza,
Fantastic news!!!! Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Maddison and Jacob! Good weights too for 36 wks.
Look forward to seeing your piccies!
Toni, oops! I guess you can't get away with a sickie then.... at least your 'boss' would have supported you thru the ivf though!!! Make sure you're taking it easy though, its hard work carrying 2 babies.
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations Caza   

It's great to hear about the arrival of Maddison and Jacob,  I'm so pleased you're all safe and well  
You must be absolutely pooped after their delivery - hope the little angels are letting you get some rest!

Looking forward to seeing the photo's when you get chance to post them  

Certainly twintastic around here isn't it   

Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Absolutely superb news Caza, welcome to the World Madison and Jacob, Lovely names and superb weights, well done you for doing it natural!

Ellibabe - i have everything crossed for you this afternoon, can't wait to hear the news

looking forward to seeing those that can make it Sunday

Love a very tired and very happy its Friday
Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just wanted to welcome Caza's two little bundles of joy Maddison and Jacob, superb weight, how mother and babies are doing fine and elladee is enjoying being a big sister.

Thanks for the well wishes for this afternoon, will let you know when I get back.

Puss - is the offer to drive on Sunday still on, last couple of days have been feeling really sick and I think that maybe I don't want to be the taxi.  Can you let me know.

Piper - so looking forward to seeing you again and your two wee babies.  See you Sunday.

Rachg - hope your ok and find something to wear on Sunday.  I'm not sitting anywhere with you with no clothes. lol lol.

Deb-bee - hope your having a lovely holiday, see you sunday.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

You will be pleased to hear that my clothing situation is not quite that dire! I do have a couple of pairs of trousers that still fit and I'm ok for tops, so no nudey visiting! will bring  packet of Ginger nuts to get us through the journey!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there Elliebabe

Yes I'm happy to drive - no problem.    

Probably easiest if we all meet at mine then as Rach & Deb Bee are coming here anyway - it's only 5 mins from Care so I'll PM you the address..

Who's navigating then ladies  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

OMG I thought you had Sat Nav Puss!!! we'll never been seen again! Only joking make sure you PM me your postcode and I'll multimap it and no doubt Murray will do us a few details! he's only driven it twice and the 2nd time with no instructions! I'll try to mutter directions at you through a mouthful of Ginger Nut!


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

I am pleased to annouce 1 very healthy heartbeat. I am so happy and so is DH.

When we got there (late), the lady before us had had nothing in the sac and that scared the life out of me but everything is ok for us and we have now been discharged.

xxxx
Elliebabe[br]: 11/08/06, 17:21Forgot to add, and measures 12.5mm.


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Elliebabe,
Truly fantastic news!!! I look forward to seeing you and your piccie on Sunday!
I have magazines for both you and Rach - enough to keep you going for several months!!!
Congratulations
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ellibabe

Fantastic news was sooo relieved to talk to you earlier! look forward to seeing the pic of your little bean on Sunday

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Girls,
Where are you?
Hope you're just getting ready for tomorrows outing!!!  Can't wait to see you all and have found somewhere for us to lunch! Dh is going to look after babies so it will be my first baby free outing  
Toni, Sorry you can't make it hun... i will have a drink for you and your twinnies! 
Rach, Elliebabe, Puss and Debbee, See you tomorrow ladies, have a safe journey,
love Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Just a quick one cause I am off out for an hour or two!

Piper - Those two get cuter everythime you post a pic, really wish I was comiing tomorrow!

HAVE A LOVELY TIME TOMORROW!  ENJOY!

Toni


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Girls,
Thanks for coming to see me today - it was fab! 
Can't wait to do it again soon!
Hope you're all home safely with noone getting sick!!! 
love Piper & co.
Elliebabe, lovely to see your scan piccie! Rach where was yours!!!!
Also ladies you must have worn Jack out - he slept until 545 today!!! So excited!!
Puss and Debbee loads of    for this cycle - will have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

I am very happy to report that this mornings Jelly Tot Mission was successful!!!!!! I bought 4 packets so that should shut the little critters up!

It was really lovely to see those that could make it yesterday! Piper those kids are gorgeous, obviously Jack is going to be a little ladies if man having all the girls fawning over him exhausted him, would you like us to come everyone weekend so you get a decent nights sleep! however we were all unanimous on the way home that you need to move nearer as that is one hell of a trek!

Deb Bee and Puss - hope the baby on the tummy rubbing worked and that you both get positives this time 

Ellibabe - was extremely jealous of you this morning when i got up in the cold and rain to go to work! where has the flipping summer gone 

have a great day girls and hello to everyone else

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Was lovely to see you all yesterday

Jack & Marysa are both gorgeous,  extremely cuddly and very tolerant of being coo-ed over by mad aunts and rubbed on tummies  

Lunch was very good and much pudding was eaten as you'd expect  

Piper you're looking fantastic (sleep deprivation obviously suits you!) and DH is an absolute star for looking after the twins while we went out for lunch 

Baby-sitting services definately on offer as soon as you install that teleport  

No sick bags issued despite my driving - very impressed!  Rach stuffed gingernuts and lusted after jelly tots all the way home,  Elliebabe was definately a little green around the gills but contained herself well,  and Deb Bee managed to avoid looking anywhere but straight ahead all the way...    Looney tunes the lot of em...

I crossed my legs all the way home waiting to do my first peestick - well that was a non-event  
Round 2 at tea-time - the hunt for the blue line continues.....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Personals first......

Caza - Congratulations Hun on the arrival of your precious bundles Madison and Jacob    Beautiful names for two beautiful babies .... and naturally delivered too!!!! Well Done! I bet Elladee is taking her role as big sister very seriously  x

Elliebabe - Fantastic news about your 1 healthy heartbeat   I'm not the only one having 'Just the one' anymore  Congratualtions hun x

Toni - Hope you and your bubbas are doing well and you're not feeling too sick  x

Piper - That pic in your signature is sooooooooooooooo cute!   
 Could those two possibly get any cuter! Sounds like you had a fabulous time yesterday. x

Rach - I gather from the posts that you have got a craving for Jelly Tots   It's great! I'm currently harbouring desires for Sherbert Fountains   I'm soooo pleased to see you had a wicked time with Piper and the twins yesterday  x

Deb Bee - How was the holiday hun? Hope it was relaxing for you  I'm sure Jack and Marysa's 'baby dust' will have the desired effect for you on this cycle   Looks as if you also had the best time ever with Piper and Co  x

Puss - Jack and Marysa have blessed you with their 'magic dust' also   It seems to me that tummy rubs are the way forward  The hunt for thre blue line shouldn't take too much longer hun. I have a feeling  x 

Becca - How are the wedding plans progressing? Not long now hun   x

Pasha - Hope you and your bundles are doing well    x

As for Me and Munchkin - We're both fine  I've been prescribed Iron tablets but that's pretty common at this stage of pregnancy - so I'm told. Munchkin is moving around LOADS. Sometimes it feels like all day! Not that I'm complaining  Finished work on Friday for 6 months -- WOOO HOOO. Being on maternity leave has kinda brought it home to me that I'll be meeting Munchkin REALLY soon  
It sounds as if you guys had a wonderful time on Sunday. I wish I could have been there too but I'm sure there'll be other times. I could keep Piper company drinking the vino at Christmas  whilst the rest of you ladies partake in a nice glass of juice  

Hope I didn't miss anyone

Lots of Love

Michelle and Munchkin xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow Mrs C,  sherbert fountains - that brings back memories...  

That's stuffed work this aft now - will be thinking of all those sweeties I used to get when I was a kid....

Black Jacks & Fruit Salads....mmmmmm


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Tried logging on yesterday but the  pooter was having non of it..... , but am on now..... 

Just have to say what a brill time sunday was,....  thanks for driving puss your a star... .. was really nice to see you all again and catch up with everybody... ,,, Piper nice to see you looking sooooo welllll..  and jack and marysa are fab lots of tummy rubbing going off, hope they didn't mind to much..... ....

Well we had no sickkies on the way back which was surprising after the yummy choccie pudding..... ... sooooo nice more please..... ...

Hope Rach and elliebabe arrived home safetly with no sickkies in the car you both did really well not to....  me i'm just a woosss when travelling.... 

Well still on my hrt now on the white tablets so bloods next monday me thinks... .. getting really hot flushes at mo feel like a hot water bottle.... ....

Well will catch up on posts while i've been away and catch you all later.....

luv

Deb Bee x xx

[br]: 15/08/06, 07:28

Caza

Just wanted to say     

 fantastic news welcome to Jacob and Maddison hope your all doing

well ......


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to gate crash your thread but would be grateful for any information.
We have just recently had our 3rd BFN and are looking into immune issues. I have come across CARE in my research and wondered if anyone can shed any light for me.
Sheffield would be our nearest centre (we live in th North East). Has anyone had any immune issues and had TX for these at Sheffield CARE?

Also could anyone let me know the contact number as I don't seem to be getting any joy with e-mails.

Thanks 

Liz


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Liz,
I seem to be following you hun.
Sheffield Cares number is 01142 589716.
They are very helpfull and if you ask they will send you an information pack out.
Good luck,
love
Prue.x


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Prue

Liz x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Laydees ...... 

Where are you all.... .... hope everyones ok..... Puss hows the pee sticks going mate any signs yet... .... come and join me.....

Me,, still taking my HRT  (and still getting hot spells) till friday then my bloods from Monday ..... ... have to say feeling abit nervous after last time..... so need lots of   thoughts please..... 

Have also been reading a thread about taking baby asprin and whether its beneficial or not..has any of you guys taken it, does Care recommended or not recommend taking it, anyone know .... 

Will try to pop on later to see whose about.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Mornin....

I'm still here Deb  

I asked about aspirin at my last review - Dr Shaker doesn't recommend taking it anymore.  

When I read up on tinternet it was a bit of a mixed bag of opinion.  Many studies now show the other drug combinations such as steriods (dexamethasone/prednisolone) and heparin (clexane) are more effective if there are "immune" issues to be resolved.    Some studies showed for some women it had adverse effects rather than doing good,  but I think there are still clinics out there which recommend it,  so they must have some basis for doing so.    There are certainly many ladies who swear by it.  

I think it's popularity is certainly helped by the fact that it's freely available and people can self-prescribe - like all the supplements & vitamins we stuff ourselves with,  but from the stuff I've read and the clinic's advice I chose not to try it.

Hope it helps you to make a decision  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss  

Thanks for that mate, may give Care a ring and see what they say.... hows the pee sticks going any sign yet... 

Deb Bee x x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Don't normally post here but just wanted to ask you all for a bit of advice...if my 3rd IUI is unsuccessful I will be moving on to IVF-probably November.  My gynae is going to refer me to Jessops but I'm not really keen on that idea (just don't like the hospital) and was wondering if I would be better off going to CARE?

Does anyone know anything about IVF at Jessops?

Thanks!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All.....

Lotusflower - Sorry can't comment on jessops, but can recommend Care as I'm sure alot of ladies do on this thread, some of the others may have experience of jessops so maybe able to offer some advice... 

Puss - Matey hows it going, any pee stick results yet, any    faces.... think everyone has disappeared  ...

Rach / Elliebabe - Hows you all doing  .... feeling any better or still sicky.... you'd better get them to deliver the ginger nuts in bulk.... ... hope your both ok.... whens your next scans...

Piper - Have you all recovered from us desending on you last weekend.... ... 

Toni - Hows all you feeling are you feeling sicky like our rach and elliebabe.... ... have you got another scan booked in... 

Becca - Hows things going with the wedding.. ... hope your doing ok...

Michelle - what you up to ..... is it this friday you finish work.... 

Debs - Not long till your jollies... 

Pasha - hows everyone, any photos yet pasha.... .. come on lets have some.... 

Caza - Hope your feeling ok, any photos.... 

Sorry if I've missed anyone will catch you later...

luv
Deb Bee x x 

Rach - still on the hunt for jelly tots.... ....


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls how r the pee sticks going puss r u on them yet deb bee glad u all had a fab day with piper and the lovely little ones as for me so knacked but worth every minute i have got a womb infection but the antibiotics are doing there job lotusflower i know two friends that got   at jessops but the staff at care are excellent right i will love u and leave u love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Caza - What a fab piccie of Jacob and Maddison... .... sssooooo cute.... hope your feeling better soon and the Antibiotics kick in...

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

hope you are all OK, sorry I've not been around for a few days have had an absolutely horrendous migraine with severe sickness for 2 days    so have only been moving between my bed and the toilet!, It seems to have eased today so have dragged my lazy ass back to work and will see how it goes! Had a phone call from my local hospital yesterday to confirm what my midwife thought that due to my history the consultant does want to see me after my 12 week scan which will be on the 13th of Sept when I'll be 13 weeks   think the suspense will kill me up to then having miscarried at 11 weeks last time, seriously considering booking a private one at 11 weeks!

Caza - those babies are absolutely gorgeous you must be thrilled to bits! how is Elladee coping with being a big sister!

Ellibabe and Toni - how are the symptoms coming along girls!

Puss - any sign on anything on the pee sticks yet?

DeeBee - any sign of the spots and greasy hair that usually accompanies the HRT 

piper - Hope Jack has recovered from his flirting at the weekend! thanks for the loan of the trousers I'm happy to report that i can get them on! JUST! bit tight over the bum but plenty of room for Mork and Mindy  I've also been very brave and have ordered 2 pairs of trousers from the Additions catalogue! (very reasonable for those of you needing some!)

hi to everyone else, have a great day

Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello girls,
I'm still here!! Reading but not managing to post!!!
Caza - great picture of your cuties!  Can't believe the amount of hair Maddison has!
Rach, hope you follow in my footsteps - i just had one migraine at the beginning and then nothing til 38wks! Glad you're feeling better and that you've squeezed into the pants ok! Highly recommend a private scan for peace of mind - the more the better!!!
Debbee, not long now til you start with the dreaded blood tests.... all bets on you start jabbing next friday!!!
Puss - any joy with the sticks yet?
Toni, Elliebabe you're both very quiet? when are your next scans?
Anyway Marysa calls!! chat later
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach - Migraine theres nothing worse you should have stayed at home today to make sure you were right.. have you managed to keep anything down, apart from jelly tots... ....
Agree with the private scan to give you peace of mind, it will be well worth it..
As for me got lovely greasey hair, fed up with keep washing it and it not looking any better but no big spots which is a bonus... 

Hope the trousers fit when they come...what size have you ordered.....  

luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello laydees

Aw Caza,  they're absolutely beautiful, you must be so chuffed  

Rach - sorry to hear about the migraine hun,  hope you've been ok at work today.  Think I'd be tempted to book an earlier scan for peace of mind too,  how far ahead do you need to book one?  Maybe you could wait and see how you feel about it over the next couple of weeks?    Glad to hear the jelly tots were provided & marital strife was averted  

Well - I've been pee-stick-tastic crossing my legs all week and having compared them all I've plumped for Monday being the "two line" event - bloomin things are as clear as mud aren't they  

So got my HRT protocol today - oh great - nearly three weeks of the horrid tabs this time..I can feel the spots gathering even now...  Start them on Monday...

Also got the bill - good news and bad news there!

Good news: Still in credit from the last dismal failed attempt so the tx bill isn't very much 
Bad news: 36 menopur to pay for and it's gone up a quid from last time  

Yayy Deb Bee - last tab tomorrow isn't it,  hope AF's kind and prompt over the weekend for you  

Right - cup of tea now...

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All....

Last day for HRT today so dreading AF this weekend, but glad i can suffer at home .. if you know what i mean... .. got my bloods Monday morn.... 

Puss - Have to say like the pink elephant.. ... are they new smilies, or your special ones... glad the pee sticks are done for you , but now the dreaded HRT lovely hair and spots.... ... 

Rach  - Hope your well,   hope the headaches finally gone hun and your feeling much better, and Jelly Totastic.... 

Elliebabe / Toni - Hope you guys are doing ok.... 

Piper -  Hows you all Jack and Marysa and you and hubby ... ... having a quiet...well you know what i mean...  no visitors weekend...

Hi to everyone else just popped on, only just got to work abit late this morn.. 
Catch you later..

luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Dee Bee - great to hear that you've got your first blood on Monday, does that mean you'll be stimming or will it depend on the result?

Puss - Great new smilies love the dancing elephant! sounds like your having fun with the pee sticks  good look with the hrt on Monday, can't wait for updates on the spots 

Piper- how are things with you hun, how are your little darlings sleeping? did your 6 week check go ok?

Ellibabe - any new symptoms to report, I seem to feel sicker as the days go on! 

Toni - we've not heard form you for a while and its starting to worry me! hope its just because you have your head down the toilet!

Going to ring the scanning place in Barnsley this morning and see if I can get an appointment for either late next week or early the following just to put my mind at rest! Headache seems to have totally gone, went out for a really nice Mexican last night with the people from work which Mork and Mindy very kindly let me eat! however when I got home i though ooh I nice choccie icecream would finish that off nicely  took two bites and thought I don't want this and passed it to Murray to finish and had a lovely juicy orange instead  I'm sure these kids are on commission from jaffa!

have a great day girls 
Love rach[br]: 18/08/06, 08:28Hi Girls

Me again, I've booked a private scan for Tues 29th August at 7pm when I will be 11 weeks exactly! which is exactly when I miscarried last time! I do feel really positive this time but just think it will put my mind at rest as my NHS one isn't till 13 weeks! Its costing me £100 but its a small price to pay for peace of mind and luckily its pay day the day before! 

lots of love 
rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Sorry not been on but first day out of bed since last Sunday.  Been sick once but have felt awful and have had trouble getting my head of pillow.  Terrible indigestion and just feeling permanently sick.  Still not right and probably back off to bed again soon.

Rach - glad to hear that you have got a scan booked and that it will put your mind at rest, but don't worry, you were born to be a mummy.  Glad mork and mindy are letting you eat, little chap doesn't like anything at the moment including ginger nuts, water etc etc.

Puss - glad to hear your getting started, good luck mate, I might not post but I am keeping an eye on you.

Debbee - glad your near to your first bloods and that you and puss can keep each other company,  fingers crossed and I am keeping my eye on you.

Caza - lovely pictures of maddison and jacob.

Piper - hope you, john, jack and maryssa are ok, thanks for the warm welcome last weekend, sorry it has taken time to get back to you.  You all take care.

Anybody else, hope your ok.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Well we're all fine here! J & M are doing well and are progressing with the sleep!!! We have a busy week next week as have 6 wk chk on mon (at 8 wks), weigh in on Tues - not me thankfully!, and first jabs on Thursday  - we have calpol at the ready! Hopefully will have a nice peaceful weekend to prepare ourselves!
Debbee, hope af is kind to you and arrives on schedule! Good luck for bloods on monday although whats the betting you're back on wed and fri for more!!! Still you should be back on the jabbing rollercoaster this time next week... sending you bucketloads of    
Puss, i love your scientific way of checking the pee sticks! Bet you can't wait for the hair and spots!! hmm most attractive! Once you get the bfp this time it'll all be worthwhile!
Rach, looking forward to your scan - when are you sending me those pictures!! Relax and enjoy the weekend hun!
Elliebabe, Sorry to hear your feeling poorly, you're in the best place though so don't be tempted to go back to work! Hope you feel better this week.
Toni,where are you hun, we miss you - hope you and the little ones are ok!
Caza and Pasha, how are all of you doing, hope you're both coping ok - hope to hear from you soon with baby updates!
Michelle, Are you finished working yet - bet you can't wait to be a lady of leisure!!
Love to everyone else - off to have a (well deserved) beer with my dh in front of bb!
Piper xx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Girls I am about and keeping up with you all but am feeling so so poorly at the moment that anything other than bed, and being sick seems like a marathon now!  

Love and hugs to you all and sorry for being useless!

Toni


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Toni, Elliebabe, Rach - lordy girls,  you're not having an easy time of it are you!    Sorry you're all feeling so rough it must be rotten - let's hope it settles down very soon so you can start to enjoy the pregnancies   

Piper - hope the beer and bb went down well last night - did J&M let you get much sleep after?

Deb Bee - any sign of AF yet hun?    

Caza & Pasha - how's it going girls?

Michelle - didn't you finish work yesterday?  Let us know how being a lady of leisure feels won't you  

We're off out to the Last Laugh Comedy Club tonight with some friends, have to say I suspect a beer or two may pass my lips    but I'll not go mad!    

It it's DH's birthday tomorrow so we're going out to eat at lunchtime somewhere nice...  mmmm gooey pudding   

Right - have to dash,  can smell pizza's ready.

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls Toni elliebabe and rach i remember just how u feel i had my head down the toilet for 25 weeks i only put 2 stone on though puss those pee sticks i could not work out which was the strongest line deb bee hope your bloods r ready 4 stiming piper hows thing going have u got a good routine how do u feed both at once i put one in my arms and one on a pillow do u do the same .elladee has been a bit naughty for me but its because shes been the only one 4 5 years nealy so i have my hands full any way see u all soon love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.... 

Well AF arrived yesterday morning with a vengance, but am feeling more normal now ....   ... well as normal as we are on here,,,, bloods on Monday ....

Rach / Elliebabe / toni - What can i say , hope your all feeling better, and like puss says get to enjoy your pregnancy, but it will all be worth it....

Puss - Hope the night out went well at the comedy club... were we all on...  ... wish your DH a   for tomorrow, and enjoy your lunch together... 

Piper - Did we have a beer watching BB or a couple,, how many are you allowed    with Jack n Marysa...

Caza - Hope everyones doing ok, Elladee will soon settle, like you say she has been the only one, so she has to adjust as well.... 

Hi to everyone else hope your having a good weekend.... ,, catch you later... 

luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Where are you all!
Gosh you lead such exciting lives!! Checking on here is the highlight of my day!!! 
Debbee, good luck tomorrow hun! Let the bloodtests begin   Will start to get everything crossed for you hun!
Toni, Very pleased to hear from you! So sorry to hear that like Rach and Elliebabe you're poorly though! If it helps though girlies my sickness stopped when i was 13 wks exactly (the day of the car crash!!) so not long for you all to go now and hopefully the time will be less eventful than mine. For those of you that don't know... food poisoning, fell down the stairs followed by head on car crash (not our fault) all in the first 13 wks! 
Puss, hope dh had a great birthday - your toyboys getting older!!!! Have fun with the tablets!
Caza, Am breastfeeding still as find it easier to feed that way, on occasion when dh has bottle fed he props them both up with pillows! No real routine apart brom bath, feed, bed!! but i'm sure we'll get there!
Love to everyone else
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you've all had a lovely weekend 

Ellibabe - have you tried taking B6 for the sickness, read about it, in an article in one of my preggie magazines, and weirdly I've been taking it anyway as one of the ones Marylin Glenville recommends and my sickness doesn't seem to be as severe as yours! Worth a try anyway!

Piper - good luck with the 6/8 week check, I have tried to send you the scan pics but you know what a numpty i am with the computer  will try and get Murray to have a look tonight if he's survived his first day back at work!

Toni - good to hear from you, sorry to hear your feeling so poorly! whens your next scan?

Puss - hope your Toy boy had a great birthday, is it the start of HRT today?

Dee Bee - hope the blood test went well and you can get going with the stimming!

Caza - Sounds like Elladee is not too impressed! hopefully she'll settle down soon!

Well I've had a very exciting weekend measuring car boots! thought I'd get organised early and buy a new car while theres plenty of choice due to trade ins with the New plates coming out! also while I can get used to driving it while i can still get behind the steering wheel!  the Skoda Octavia is in the lead! huge boot and really good write ups in the car mags! (I've not been reading them made DH do that bit!) so just waiting to see what comes in now!

have a great day
Love rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.... ... rach glad to see you let your Dh read the Car mags was getting a bit worried ... ... baby mags yes but not car mags... 

Well went for bloods this morning,,  will ring at dinner to see if stimming but doubt it ..... had a quick review with the injection stuff,, looking forward to needle bending again.... 

Puss, Piper, Caza - Hope your ok... 

Elliebabe, Toni - Hope your feeling better... 


Will catch you later as supposed to be working.... 

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Come on you lot , you know it stresses me when we get to page two!!!!!!!!

Dee Bee - are you stimming yet or back tomorrow for more bloods?

Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Everyones very quiet at the moment! How are you? Feeling okay? Can't wait to hear about your scan next week - very exciting!
Debbee, Put us out of our misery!! Are you jabbing yet?
Puss, how are you getting on are we at the spots and greasy hair stage yet? How was dh birthday?
Hi to everyone else
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Sorry girls not jabbin yet more bloods on Weds are we surprised.....  ... its very quiet on here, what days your scan rach... ...
Piper, you all ok mate hows everything going, have you been out and met the other village twinnie again.... 
Puss- On the HRT yet mate, lovely spots and hair bet you can't wait.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi girlies hope you are all well!

Rach - How you getting on hun, cant wait to here how your scan goes and to find out how much Mork & mindy have grown!

Elliebabe - How you feeling sweetie?  I am managing a day or two every now and again where I dont feel too bad so it does get better hun!

Deb Bee - Bloody hell hoped to read that you were jabbing, hope Wednesday brings good news!

Piper - How are your georgous little darlings?  We have to meet cause I want to grill you on breastfeeding two babies!  My best friend decided to inform me the other day that I would be mad to breastfeed and that noone reccommends it any more!  She was in one of those modds so just ignored her but am desperate to know he ins and outs!

Puss - How was the comedy club?  Funny?  Hope you are well sweetie! 

Caza - Its bound to be a learning curve for Elladee am sure she will come round soon!  Jacob & Maddison are scrummy!

Well lovely ladies, the sickness is still there but more on and off now, am off to buy some new bras today as it is getting desperate    Hope Neil is not expecting little lacy numbers!  More like hammocks me thinks!

Any how best go have accupuncture in 15 mins.

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Toni - Glad to see your feeling slightly better.. ... can just imagine your DH when you tell him you've got new bras and the look on his face when you pull out your hammocks...  ..priceless.... ... hope the accupuncture goes ok....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Sorry not been here but still feeling absolutely dreadful, can't lift head of pillow most of day if I'm not falling and asleep and feeling sick all the time, still only been sick once, but that was enough.

Rachg - glad to hear about your scan and that it will put your mind at rest.

Piper - hope jack and marissa are ok and letting you and John have some sleep.

Puss - how you going, hows the pee sticks and hrt.

Deb-bee - hope you get better blood results today.

xxTonixx - glad it eases a bit.  Hope your ok and enjoying the odd days of your pregnancy.

Everybody else take care and will try to catch up again soon.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Just rang Care after my blood test this morning, and Start Stimmin tonight..  .... back for bloods on Friday......  ... OMG already feeling nervous can feel the needles bending already... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

how are you all doing? happy to report that i feel like **** which i always take as a good sign, absolutely exhausted but not quite as sicky!

Dee Bee - great news that your now a stimmy! will we following your progress with great interst, take it steady with those needles through your rhino hide skin 

Toni - good to hear from you, can just imagine how sexy those bras are as i have some just like them! any sign of a bump yet mine is getting really noticible (well to me anyway!) have you had your first midwife appt yet and whens your next scan?

Ellibabe - so sorry to hear your still feeling poorly, really good job you didn't go back to work! have you had your first midwife appt yet and whens your next scan?

Puss - how are those spots coming along?

Piper - we are definitely going to Wales for the 8th, 9th, 10th, and 11th Sept, would be lovely to meet up/visit if you are free on either the way there or way back, how are you fixed?

love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Just popping on b4 bathtime!
Rach, should be around those dates... can i let you know the week before what John has planned work wise - otherwise we'll definitely be home and happy to see you, Murray, Mork and Mindy. Has Murray started the new job yet?
Where in Wales are you off to?
Debbee, OMG you're the first person in the world ever to start jabbing on a Wednesday!!!  Well the first person i know anyhow! Good luck hun am sending you     Really hope that Jack and Marysas hugs will work their magic!
Toni, would love to meet you and am happy to share my twin breastfeeding secrets. However we are in the minority and that is because it is incredibly hard work and draining. At one point each baby was having 12 feeds a day and not all at the same time . My advice to you would be to give it a go, it can be difficult at first with latching on etc but with help, support and a supportive dh you will get there. But if you decide its not for you then don't beat yourself up about stopping or mix feeding. My hv is very pro bf and when i mentioned mix feeding she put a lot of pressure on me. However we are 8wks on and still bf with just an odd bottle when desperate, so it can be done! Mail me or pm if you want to know anything in particular. 
Elliebabe, so sorry you're still poorly - hopeit passes soon. Have you seen a dr or midwife to see if they can help at all?
Puss, Where are you Queen of the pee sticks? Surely you're not hiding your head in a paperbag already?!!!!
Caza, Pasha sending you both hugs - hope you're having fun with the twinnies
Michelle, any news hun? are you enjoying maternity?
Went to the drs monday who said we were all perfectly healthy   now just have to get these jabs done tomorrow 
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Had my post all ready to go this morning and the PC broke; dad to wait for DH to come home to rescue me.  Just typed another one and bloomin lost it all..

Third time lucky or I'm going to have a real strop!
I'm hormonal for god's sake - it should know better  


Deb Bee - go for it girl – well done,  you’re breaking with the SP tradition starting today - and I dont think it's the rhino hide that's bending those needles,  it's the bionic's underneath... 

Rach – feeling poop but happy – that’s the spirit girl    Are Piper’s strides still fitting? 

Elliebabe – poor thing sorry to hear you’re still so poorly – big hug for you  

Piper – how are you doing – sounds like your wardrobe’s going to get raided again in September - good luck with the jabs tomorrow - suggest you dont tell J&M what's coming - they'll not sleep  

Toni - If he’s anything like mine,  your DH will be absolutely loving the new attributes – with or without hammocks  

I started HRT on Monday, had the greasies by yesterday and a nice spot this morning - delightful !!  

Enjoyed our Saturday night at the comedy club,  the middle act in particular - very very funny and definately rather easy on the eye   

DH was a little delicate the next morning but rallied when birthday cards and presents were offered..   
Lunch was also excellent - posh meat & potato pie with a very large piece of tiffin for pudding   

Well it's absolutely piddling it down here - bet that Deb Bee's having a little singalong or something 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...   

No its not me singing this time puss ... must be some other nutter.... ... 

well did the first injection last nite what a palarva... ...  the needles are a lot shorter and only just get in my legs..... no comments laydees.... ... so after i had finished the injection it was all puffy and like blistery and itchy... as though the fluid was just under the skin... very strange.... Puss what are your needles like.... gonna ring care to see what they say as its a different supplier this time round...  

Puss - glad you got your post on its very   when the old pooter breaks or you lose it... .. Nice to see the HRT is working,,   greasy hair and spots you go for it girl.... ... sounds like you and dh had a good weekend even if dh was abit gentle shall we say.... 

Piper - Hope all goes well with the jabs today... ... may have to take them by surprise... ... watch out strange women from wales..... ... clothes pincher... 

Rach - Glad your feeling poop will take that as a good sign... ... have you been off work or dragging yourself in... still on the jelly tots... ... hope your feeling poopyer for your hols... 

Elliebabe- Hope your feelin abit better mate... bet your glad your not in work now.. ... 

Toni - Hope your doing ok,  

Will catch you all later...

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies!

still feeling poop, but have dragged myself to work! only working 3 days next week so that should be a bit better! 

Jack and Marysa - good luck with your first jabs! it only stings for a little while and I'm sure mummy will give you a big hug! Looking forward to lots of cuddles in september!

Puss - great to hear the spots are out already! at least it shows its working 

Deb bee - glad to hear you got the first injection done even though it sounds a bit of a palaver! I had new needles for DR but the usual yellow ones for stims?

well only 5 days to my next scan and if I'm honest I'm absolutely scared Sh*tless! keep giving myself a good talking too but finding it really hard at the moment not helped by the fact that my sickness is not as bad which is what happened last time! I'm sure everything is OK because the tiredness is all consuming and i spend half my life going to the loo but can't seem to shake the feeling of dread, just want the scan to be here and then hopefully i will calm down a bit (yeah right!)

have a great day girls
Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach, 
Of course this weekends going tobe a toughie for you hun. But remember we're all here for you and Mork and Mindy are real fighters! Plus you had Jack and Marysas special tummy rub! Hope mondays scan comes quickly for you! Call me if you want to chat
love Piper x


Debbee, If you want some needles then let me know what colour and i'll see what i've got - i have tonnes upstairs!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh cool! Loadsa new smilies to play with girls!

Sites below have loads of them:

http://www.clicksmilies.com/index.html
http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm
http://www.emoticons4u.com/

There's a code associated with each one, on some sites you click on the smiley and the code appears in a box above or below it, on others it's displayed next to the smiley..

Cut and paste the whole "img" code into your message and bob's your mothers brother....

eg. To get the one at the top I cut and pasted in: 
(you'll need to take out the x in the "img" statements at the start & end - i put them in so you can see the code!)

http://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/aktion/action-smiley-045.gif[/imgx]"

Have fun! [img]http://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/party/party-smiley-017.gif

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss - That sounds very complicated.... ... you know what were like well ME.
.... ... tell you what well write our stuff and you can attach smilies.... ... have you looked at your needles to check how big they are .... .. if you know what i mean....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Only posting coz i know you hate us being on the 2nd page!!!!!
debbee, how was the 2nd night of jabs? any bent needles yet?
puss, can't believe you're spotty and greasy already   good news that you're on your way though!!
Rach, how are you feeling today? Hope you're taking it nice and easy and feeding mork and mindy jelly tots  
Toni and Elliebabe, hope your bumps are growing nicely and you're starting to feel better - not long til you start to bloom (although not sure if i ever did!!)
Well yesterday i felt like the worst mummy in the world as i held Jack and Marysa while they got their jabs (one in each leg). I felt so guilty when they yelled their heads off! Think they still love me today though!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend, i'm off to my mums sunday and monday but will check on her pooter and i'll have my phone with me for any updates!
Love to all of you
Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Piper of course they still love you!    Bless them hope they are feeling ok after their jabs and that you have recovered too! 

Well I thought the sickness had dies off, I was wrong back this morning with avengance, tbh I am releived it helps me think positive that they are ok!  I need to see them again now roll on the 4th!

Love to all

Toni


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon.... 

Went for bloods again today , and got to go back Monday .... .. injection went better last night but still ended up with a nettle rash, care told me to put an ice pack on it.... ....... Well hope everyone has a fab Bank Hol.... will try not to sing so we get some  ....

Piper - Thanks for offer of needles mate ... ... Hope jack and marysa are feeling better today... ... think you will have been forgiven and they'll still love their mummy loads... ... have a good time at your mums... 

Puss - Will the spotty greasy haired one be popping out ths bank hol...  ... when do you finish the HRT.... ... have a good one hope you get out on your bikes... then you could have lots of choccie or just by pass the bikes straight to the choccie ..... 

Rach - Hope your feeling better matey and more poopie.... , and you and your dh and of course mork and mindy have a fab weekend to.... lots of ginger nuts and jelly tots, then scan day soooooo exciting..... 

Elliebabe - Hope your feeling ok to matey.. and manage to get up and about without feeling to sickie... ... but if not sure your dh will look after you .... ... try rachs jelly tots.... 

Toni - Hope your doing ok, and feelin better, and have a fab bank hol to mate... lets hope theres plenty of sunshine..... 

Hi to anyone i've missed,,,  Will catch you over weekend... hope you all have a good one.... 

Luv
Deb Beex x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hooray - the sun's out and I've finished work for a week  

Piper - You're a very brave and good mummy and I'm sure J & M have forgiven you - hope they've been OK since 
Hat's off to the doctor though - must have nerves of steel jabbing such tiny little legs!!  
Have a great couple of days with your mum  

Deb Bee - my drugs arrived this morning - the syringes they've sent look odd - 2ml ones - all fat and stubby -are yours like this too this time?    Think I'll use the old ones up first      Needles look the same though, pink ones and yellow ones.  Will have to check they're the same length as the old ones - you've got me worried...  Oooo nettle rash and ice packs - you little raver you...  

Toni - sorry you're feeling sick again hun - hope you get back on an even keel soon  

Elliebabe - how are you doing - feeling any better yet?  Hope you manage to get up and about this weekend - mind you,  if it rains then maybe staying in bed isn't such a bad idea    Another big hug for you  

Rach - hi hun,  do you have anything planned for the weekend to take your mind of things?  I'm sure Mork and Mindy will both be looking fantastic when you get the scan done next week,  but I realise how difficult it must be waiting for the moment you see them again.  Sending you a hug and loads of positive wishes to help you keep your spirits up      

Well major operation on this weekend; doing a surprise bbq party for my mum on Sunday. 

Just praying it won't rain and that the hormones stay under control so a) I don't rip anyone's head off when I get ever so slightly stressed trying to deal with enough flesh to feed the 5000 and b) I don't look like a right spotty herbert for it...    

Catch you all later
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Just read this on the other board and thought it was very true!

God, Give me Strength... 
To keep my cool when another period starts 
To keep my chin up when a co-worker announces her pregnancy 
To have a good relationship with my friend in spite of her ability to conceive easily and not be jealous of her 
To endure my sister-in-law's comments about toilet training 
To forgive my doctor when he keeps me waiting for 2 hours for a consultation - and then can't remember my name 
To make the right decision about treatment 
To help me keep a level head when I see a teenage Mum in the street shouting terrible names at her toddler 
To keep me from crying when I see a nappy advert on the TV. 
To maintain a good relationship with my husband in spite of all this. 

Its helpful to remember the Serenity Prayer by Reinhold Niebuhr. " God, Grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can change, and the wisdom to know the difference


Can't do personals at the Mo as Have another horrendous headache, just nipped onto the midwife thread to see if they had any advice! will catch up with you all when in B*ggers Off (oh and to top it all I have a hair appt this aft and If I cancel will not get another for 4 weeks! Oh Joy!)

Love Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All.... 

Hope your all having a fab bank hol  ....
Well was up early to go for bloods today, rang and have got to go for bloods and scan on weds.... .... have got some corking bruises from the injections this time though am sure its those bl***y needles... ... so watch out puss..... ice pack at the ready.... 

Rach - Hope the headaches gone, did you get any advice off the other thread...hope your feeling better, scan day tomorrow let us know how you get on... mork n mindy will probably be holding ginger nuts or jelly tots.... 

Puss - Did you remain Sane   yesterday no hormonal attacks... .. hope your mum had a good birthday bash.. yep my needles were short and stubby not unlike myself... ...the superfact ones come with a fixed needle there the ones that are shorter...  

Piper - Hope youve been havin a good time at your mums... .. bet  jack n marysa have been having lots of hugs.... 

Elliebabe - Hope your feeling better mate, and managed to get of bed... ... are you managing to eat anything...

Toni - Are you feeling ok, or still feeling crap like rach and elliebabe...

Well enjoy rest of today hi to everyone, gotta dash my dh just made a brew and a chocolate muffin is calling me.... 

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi guys, how are you all doing ?  thought i would pop in to let you know i am still alive.

Wedding plans are coming on nicely, however, an old school friend is winding me up about my hen do.  he (I know, but he is very ifeminate) wants dress me up in some old sack with condoms on.  he has a drink problem and keeps phoning me up drunk and its REALLY ANNOYING me.  i work with his wife who is just as bad so i just dont hear the end of it    Arrrhhhh, what do i do ?  there is no point reasoning with them as they are enjoying winding me up!!!  I dont want to look like a party pooper either, but i know that they will not be happy until they have got me own clothes in a carrier bag and completely humiliated me. I dont normally see a lot of them and they would have been hurt if i didnt invite them.

Any suggestions ?

Puss, glad you are getting started, its your turn now girl  

DebBee, good luck with the scans/bloods.

I still cant beleive how many twin bumps there are on here.  CARE will be thinking of changing their policy to transferring one embryo at this rate  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Very quick message for Rach as we off out in two mins!

Loads of love and hugs for you today, hope all goes well and that you get some fab piccis!  Say hi to Mork & Mindy for us and text me later as we out all day.

LOVE AND HUGS AND TONNES OF    

Toni


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been around over the weekend - I had so much to do for the party on Sunday and then the clearing up on Monday!!

It all went really well - tonnes of bbq'ed flesh,  sherry trifle (a staple at any of my family do's!), beer and wine were consumed and my Mum really enjoyed seeing everyone there - so job done,  phew,  and now I can forget about it all and relax  

Rach - will be thinking of you today hun - hope you have a great view of Mork and Mindy today and have lots of photo's for the album afterwards  

Reb - great to hear from you!!  The hen night thing - well here's my thoughts:

First I have to say that I think that real friends take into account your wishes for your hen night,  not theirs!  If not wanting to be seen in public wearing a sack with condoms on it is party pooping then I'd be 100% party pooper and proud of it!!  I'd be very tempted to call them and say you'd love to have them along,  but that you want to enjoy your night and if they really intend to do what they're talking about it will completely spoil it for you and which case you'd rather they didn't come.    If they see how strongly you feel about it then hopefully they'll back down.  If they can't see that,  or if they're hurt or take offence,  well you have to kind of look at whether friends who'd rather hurt and offend you to give themselves a laugh are worth you worrying about keeping as friends.

Elliebabe - how are you - hope you're feeling better and have been able to get up and around over the weekend.

Deb Bee -poor bruised legs - bet they look like dot to dot      Hope the bloods and scan go well in the morning - it's the first one isn't it?  If DH can't make it let me know if you'd like some company in the waiting room - I'm on leave so it's really no trouble if you'd like some moral support - let me know... 

Hi Toni - hope you had a good weekend  

Piper - hope you had a good weekend with your mum  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well

Dee bee - hope the scan goes well this morning and you have some lovely follies, are we looking at EC early next week?

Puss - sounds like a good party, hope that trifle had them rolling round the garden  and that you weren't to spotty to be seen in polite company!

Toni - thanks for the good wishes, hope you had a good day out!

Ellibabe - Where are you hun, your getting me a bit worried, hope everything is good with you and that your just feeling too ill to get out of bed 

Piper - had a packet of jelly tots the other day and didn't get a headache so thats, that theory blown out of the water!

Reb - good to hear from you hun, hope the wedding goes without a hitch! totally agree with Puss on the hen night saga, its about what you want not what others want! I opted for a really chilled weekend in Whitby which I loved I know my sister would have preferred getting hammered in Blackpool, but she can do that on her own hen night! if its going to totally ruin it for you then you need to speak up, your only going to do it once hun! 

Went out shopping with Clure yesterday! she sends her love to everyone that knows her!

Well the Big Scan.......was worth every flipping penny! totally put my mind at rest, Mork is now measuring 43mm and Mindy is 40mm and both spot on date wise for where they should be, you could even see little arms and legs! They also let us listen to the heartbeats which was incredible (I cried at this point!) have some great pictures!
Question for other twin mummies, why when they've got the whole of your uterus to go at do they get snuggeld in together? mine are right next to each other, but with a thick dividing membrane so unlikely to be identical according to the doctor!

thats all for me for the moment

love from a very relieved Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi ladies!
Gosh you all seem quite at the mo - most unlike you all! 
Debbee, good luck this morning - really hope theres lots of follies starting to grow for you! let us know when you can.
Rach, Fabulous news re the scan - i'm so excited for you and can't wait to see what your babies look like! Did they have any idea what variety of babies they are - did you ask??!! Looking forward to seeing you soon but have just realised i am a witness in court next friday.... i am calling them today to see if i can get out of it as i can't not breastfeed for a whole day 
Puss, glad the trifle went down well - did you sample some yourself!!  How are those tablets going? Is the end in sight yet?
Reb, I'm with the others hun - its your day and the one time in your life that you get to do what you want!  
Rach, lots of love and hugs and all that gooey stuff back to our Clure - tell her we miss her!
Toni, how are you feeling now? Not long now til scan day! 
Elliebabe, how are you? are you still in bed or have things improved? do you have another scan booked soon?
Caza, Pasha my fellow twin mummies, how are you getting on?
Michelle, does your silence mean that you've had your precious bubba? Can't wait to hear!!
Well we're back from a flying visit to my mums! J & M have forgiven me for the jabs - i think!!! But we're now doing pretty well sleeping... they go down between 7/730 and wake up once around 4/5 then thru til 7!! I had my first sleep of 7.5 hrs the other night and i think i might feel like a human being!! Nothing else exciting happening at the moment apart from trying to get out of this court case and just looking forward to our holiday in spain on 23rd!!!!! hoorah
Speak to you later - love to all
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Went for my bloods and scan this morning, feel disappointed as they only found 4 follies, but 2 more than last time as my dh said be positive.... , so will ring for bloods this afternoon, and let you know whats happening.... 

Puss - thanks for offer of borrowing you this morning,  ... hope your having a great week off... when do you start stimming hun... .. party sounded like it went well , sherry trifle...yummy.... 

Rach - Great scan mate, sounded fantastic, and given you peace of mind, can't wait to see the piccies, bet there fab.... are you feeling any better... ... are the jelly tots doing the trick, have found a shop that sells them if you need any.... 

Piper - How was your trip to your mums... did you manage to relax any... .. bet you can't wait till your jollies,,,  ...  and sleeping in the night.... ...  court case what you done...  

Elliebabe - where are you hun, are you feeling any better,  ,, any scans booked... 

Becca - Sounds like the weddings going ok, as for the hen night i agree with the others, its your night so do what you want, i would run a mile if they were doing that to me... 

Toni - Hope your doing ok, have you got any scans booked... 


speak later when i ring for my bloods, hi to everyone i've missed....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Deb Bee - Aww dont be disappointed - four is good news hun - like you say,  double what was there last time!! - so keep that chin up!  Bit more stimming time yet too - so you're well on track for getting those two great embies to replace next week  

Rach - absolutely fantastic news on the scan - I'm so pleased they're both doing well and you can relax a bit more now  

It's our anniversary today - the plan is - off out for a mooch around town with coffee & cake thrown in, a bit of spot of celebratory DIY for DH this afternoon (the never ending out-house project  ),  then off out for a posh meal tonight - mmmm pudding.....     

Have a good day girls

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Just rang for my results have got EC Friday morning.... .... thought it might be next week see if any more follies appeared.... final injection tonight... 

Speak later..

Luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG Debbee!
Thats exciting!!!  Those follies must have looked a good size and had plenty going on inside! Sending you lots and lots of    Just one more jab for you and then your poor legs get a rest 
lots of love hugs and babydust
from Piper, Jack and Marysa xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow Deb Bee - they're not letting you hang about are they  

The follies must be looking nice and juicy already, so let's hear it for some great eggs on Friday - I'll be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for not posting in a while.....

Deb Bee - Fingers firmly crossed for EC on Friday. I'm sooooooo rooting for you mate. I'm sure they'll get lots of lovely eggies  Take it easy between now and Friday and remember to do lots of positive thinking when you have your final injection   Lots of positive vibes coming your way hun  

Puss - Happy Anniversary to you and your DH   . You make sure you indulge in a HUGE pudding tonight!! Hope you also found the largest SLAB of cake you could possibly find whilst mooching around town today 

Rach - Fantastic news about your scan hun. I'm sure it's put your mind at ease knowing that those two little snugglers are growing well and are bang on target for dates  Listening to their precious heartbeats must have been the icing on the cake  

Toni - I hope you're keeping well hun. How's the sickness now? Easing off I hope 

Elliebabe - How's your pregnancy going? Hope all is well 

Piper - It's lovely to read that M & J did well when they had their jabs  It made me smile to read about how brave they were. It's also pretty good that you got a good 7.5 hr sleep the other day  You certainly deserve it! Spain in September!!!! How organised are you going to have to be with 2 new bubbas!!! I can't even organise myself to get to the town centre half of the time! Are you Superwoman?  

Becca - It's lovely to hear that your wedding plans are coming along   As for your 'friend' trying to take over your hen night .... I echo what the others have said. It's your wedding.. it's your hen night. You do what makes YOU happy  x

Pasha - If you're reading ... I hope that all is well with your fantastic new family  

Caza - The pics of your little darlings is GORGEOUS 

As for Me and Munchkin .... Well we're ok. I have been in hospital due to my Iron levels being really really low. I had been given Iron tablets initially but they were making me terribly sick and my breathlessness just got worse and worse. I was actually fighting for breath at one point. The hospital tried to give me a liquid version of the same medication but I just couldn't stomach that either. I've tried to persevere with the tablets and my levels have to be checked frequently now as I may have to have a transfusion when I give birth if my levels don't rise sufficiently   
I think I'm just feeling very sorry for myself at the moment as I have next to no energy at all and just feel really snappy and tearful a lot of the time. I'm sure It'll all be fine in the end though  I desperately want to enjoy my Maternity leave and get things done before Munckin arrives.

Lots of love to each and every one of you

Michelle & Munchkin xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Rach, thats wonderful news about the scan   bet you are really enjoying being pg now  

Michelle, awww I'm sorry you are feeling so low.  Its horrible when your energy levels are low.  It will be all worth it in the end hun. you take good care of yourself.

Deb Bee, wow, EC on Fri, i will be thinking of you hun   i am sure you will get some good uns  

Puss, glad the BBQ went well   have you got a date yet to start next tx ?

Hi to Piper and Toni.

Well, re the hen do, I saw the wife of this friend today and she started to try and wind me up about what her hubby (my old school friend) had planned.  could have killed her.  there is no point trying to reason with them which is why i dont really socialise with them anymore. if I show that I am upset, they will enjoy it all the more and we will just end up falling out i would rather just get through it and go back to not socialising with them again.  I calmly told her that they were wasting their time and that it wasnt going to happen and asked her if they were thinking of me and my enjoyment of my hen do, or if they are just trying to ruin it for their own enjoyment ?  she didnt answer but I think she may have got the point.  no doubt he will call me drunk at weekend (he has a drink prob, hence not socialising much with them anymore) so I will let you know the next installment............we should start our own soap opera eh  

Thanks for your advice and for listening to me rambling.  Everything else is going just fine and I am really enjoying the run up the wedding  

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning Laydees.... 

Well did the final injection last night... .... so its all go for tomorrow... ... please can you all send me    vibes feeling abit nervous i have to say.... will let you know how i get on... any tips what to take, eat , drink after ET...... 


Becca - Glad you had a word with your so called friend... hopefully they will get the hint... ... 


Michelle - Hope your feeling abit better, bet your whacked with no energy... but will all be worth it.....  ...


Puss - How we doing mate, hows the week off going, hope you and DH had a lovely Anniversary meal with lots of Pudding... ... are you still on your HRT.... I've lost the plot...


Piper - Did you get a night sleeps again hun.... .... hows everybody....  bet your getting ready for your jollies, knowing how organised you are, the packings probably done.... 


Rach - Where are you... hope your feeling better mate...  ... bet you can't stop looking at your piccies.... 


Elliebabe - Hope your feeling better to..... 


Hi to everyone else will catch you lovely people later..... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies!

Dee Bee - OMG this is soooo exciting! can't believe its happened this quickly, and four is great we want quality not quantity! i will have everything I own crossed for you! After ET i did Bog all for about 3 days then just took it really steady , didn't go back to work until after results, carried on drinking lots of organic milk and eating a fair bit of protein and also added in a glass of pineapple juice each morning!

Puss - happy Belated anniversary to you and The Toyboy  hope you had a fab night and that you know can't move you ate that much pudding!

Piper - whats going on with the court thing, have you spoken to them yet? we can always visit on the Monday on our way home if thats better, or we could just come over another weekend when DH is off work, maybe when you get back from Spain!

Reb - glad you had a word with her, hope its gone in! how may weeks to the wedding now?

Michelle - so sorry your having such a hard time hun  can they not give you a blood transfusion now so that you can feel a bit more human?

I texted Ellibabe yesterday as was getting really worried about her, she's as sick as a dog but everything fine with bubba!

Well I've given up attempting not to look pregnant! have been through 6 outfits this morning and looked more pregnant in each! Don't mind people I know knowing but was trying to keep it quiet form the rest of the hospital for another few weeks! hey ho Mork and Mindy obviously have other ideas 

have a great day

Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
Have everything crossed for you and we are all sending you lots and lots of     for the morning! Really hoping all goes well for you - try and update us as soon as you can!
lots of love 
Piper & Co


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls good luck deb bee for tomorrow were off to care tomorrow to show them our end product Jacob and maddison any way speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there Deb Bee

Just popped on the say best of luck for tomorrow hun  

I'm sure it will go smoothly and you'll get some great eggs for his swimmers to make friends with overnight    

Will be thinking of you & willing you on!   

Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb Bee - Just logged in to say good luck for EC tomorrow mate. I'll be thinking of you   

Much love

Michelle xxxx

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Good Luck Dee Bee, we're all rooting for you!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Deb Bee - I know I have missed you but loads of love and luck for today hun!  

Rach - What on gods earth were you doing up at 3am? 

Promise to start posting properely soon!

Toni


----------



## myrtleboop (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry to but in on your chat !  I'm waiting for an appointment with Mr Shaker, could anyone tell me what it's like and how good it is at Care Sheffield ?

Love Carol x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Carol

I haven't posted on this thread before but thought I'd reply to you, we have a initial consultation with Mr Shaker on Monday so will let you know how I get on. 

Nicki xx [br]: 1/09/06, 15:21Ps - I notice your DH had a VR, mine too!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Carol and Nicki,

Just thought I'd reply to your post  
First of all I'd like to welcome you to the Sheffield thread  
I can tell you that Dr Shaker is absolutely lovely. At your initial consultation you'll be given lots of information about what types of treatment you'll be offered and also given the chance to ask any questions you may have ... I'd recommend writing any questions down so you don't forget any 
All the staff at Sheffield are fantastic and it's a very relaxed and homely atmosphere there.

Dr Shaker did my ET and as you can see I'm very nearly a Mummy 

Keep us updated with your progress.
Good Luck.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Michelle 

Thanks for your reply and your warm welcome.   

A big congratulations on your BFP - you must be  .  It is so nice to hear some reassuring words (not that I have heard any bad things, but just didn't know what to expect!).   

I will definitely write down any questions, although at the moment I can't think of any! Is that normal??   

Thanks again hun. 

Love 

Nicki xx


----------



## myrtleboop (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Michelle
Thank you for your reply. It's great to know that it's a friendly centre, we had treatment at Leeds before and I felt it was a bit cold and clinical 
Congratulations on your pregnancy !! , I'm really happy for you  
Carol xx[br]: 01 September 2006, 16:12:38Hi Nicki

I'd love to know how you get on on Monday, Good Luck !!  

Carol x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All......

Well I got 4 eggs ...... ...  Dh did his bit after a while,  was beginning to get worried... ... abit sore at mo, but ok... there going to ring me tomorrow to let me know if any have fertilised hopefully all 4 so fingers crossed....  will let you know tomorrow... and then hopefully ET on Monday..... ... start my cyclogest Sunday night if all goes to plan... 

Please send me lots of      

Luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh well done Deb Bee,  that's fantastic news  

Look after yourself now - I'm sure his swimmers will be doing their thang overnight

A little getting jiggy dance for them!

     

Love
Puss
xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Woo hoo DebBee, 4 if is more than enough to make a baby   well done.  Take it easy and just have nice thoughts about them dancing tonight with their partners


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb - Well done hun. I've been checking this board like a woman posessed all day!
I'm really pleased for you and DH. Fingers crossed that the 'boys' do their thang tonight  
Positive vibes coming your way   

Lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hoorah!! 
Debbee, excellent result hun! Have everything possible crossed and am sending you all the      i can summon! So pleased it all went well, just relax now, have that medicinal glass of wine and concentrate on getting in tip top shape for those lovely embies to come back to on Monday!!  Will be avidly watching for your post tomorrow! Lots of love, luck and bucketloads of special babydust from Jack and Marysa xxxx

Hi Carol and Nicki, welcome to the Sheffield board! As you can see today was an exciting day for us with Debbee having EC so please excuse our distraction! We are all big fans of Sheffield here, especially me! Everyone at the clinic has been wonderful to me and you are really treated like an individual rather than just a number. Mr Shaker did EC for me on my successful cycle and as you can see I have been extremely lucky and blessed with wonderful twins who are just over 2months old. Ask away if theres anything we can help you with.

lots of love and luck
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

WooHoo Go Dee Bee  absolutley thrilled for you lets hope they are all getting jiggy with it, will be checking the board like a demented thing in the morning for your Fert results! sending you all the positive thoughts I can muster having been up since 3am! just of to my bed        

Hi Carol and Nicki and welcome to the thread, can only rellay echo what Piper has said I've had 3 cylces with Sheff and they have all been good experience (if IVF can ver be good!) Dr Shaker is lovely so I'm sure he will explain everything to you when you go for your appts

Best of luck

Love Rach[br]: 1/09/06, 20:15Hi Dee Bee - still thinking of you hope you got good news this morning

Love Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls big welcome to carol and Nicki well done deb bee 4 thats brill well we went to care to take maddison and jacob to see them Dr shaker was there and had a look at them and sue sara and paula all had an hold and were very pleased to see us elladee was Paula's first et and sue put these two back and when we were there another lady came with her two twins that was 4 now it was a lovely day any way sorry for rabbling got to go its feed time love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Well sorry for not posting early had visitors.... Care rang this morning and 3 have fertilised ... ... so now got to wait to see if they divide... ... there going to ring first thing monday morning and if everything is going to plan ET will be at 3.00.... 

Thanks mates for all your support and       vibes keep it up please...  ... you really are all true friends and couldn't be without you all... 

luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Gosh Debbee, you're not doing my nerves any good you know!! My fingers are worn out from checking this site today!!! So very very pleased for you.... we'll keep everything crossed that those lovely embies continue to divide and send you lots of      for et on monday 
love Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb - I'm sooooooo pleased for you mate. I've been checking the site every 10 minutes like a crazed stalker   I know exactly how piper felt! 
I'll continue to will those 3 lovely embies on    

Caza - Sounds like you had a lovely time today at Care with your little darlings 

Hi to everyone else  

Lots of Love

Michelle xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb bee good luck with those embies my fingers are crossed 4 u and loads of     vibes love caza


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Deb Bee - I was starting to worry! Pleased it was good news and I will keep everything crossed for a nice smooth transfer!

Love and hugs

TONI


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Wonderful news Deb - three precious little embies all safe and well   

I'm sure they'll have totally sussed out the dividing thing over the weekend - and will be ready to snuggle back in on Monday  

So pleased they're on their way hun 

Loads of      for you & Rob

Love
Puss
xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Dee Bee -OMG Crazed Stalker doesn't do it  I've driven poor Murray Barmy checking this site every half an hour to see what your results were, Sooooo pleased that 3 are looking good, I was imagining all sorts when you hadn't posted! I'm sure they are happily doing the dividing dance as we speak, best of luck for tomorrow hun,    

Toni - Am I right in thinking its your 12 week scan tomorrow as well?? best of luck if it is hun, will be thinking of you  

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee, just in case i don't get a chance in the morning... loads and loads and loads of luck for ET tomorrow - Monday is a good day for ET and only 9 days then to wait! Sending you all the     i can summon! Just relax and let those embies bed in nicely for the duration, don't forget to keep your positive head on and keep talking to them!
Toni, pretty sure Rach is right and you have a scan in the very near future - good luck hun, can't wait to hear how those beautiful babies are doing! 
Puss, how are you doing hun? are you at blood test stage yet? How's the hair and spots?
Caza, glad the clinic trip was good, I'm trying to fix a date to get over to thank everyone, and i'll also pop in to see Dr Zhao  
Rach, my court date has been postponed to Jan!!!!! So when is it you are heading down to Wales? Really want to try and catch up with you - you're welcome to stay over if you want.
love to everyone else.... off to put my feet up!
Piper x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning All

Just wanted to sifh Debbee lots of luck for ET sending lots of       your way. 

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Thanks everyone for all your support, and keeping up the     vibes... Care have just rung me this morning and all 3 have divided, so were on for ET today at 3.00.....  ...  Soooo nervous willing everything to go right this time....


Rach - How you feeling mate, any better no more headaches i hope... .. .. have got my cd ready you sent me, not heard of a jelly tot shortage yet... ... any more cravings...


Puss - Mate is it blood test week this week... .. have been thinking about you, wondering how your hair and spots were going... ... how you feeling... 


Piper - Hows everyone... .. are Jack and Marysa still sleeping well at night... .. have you sorted stuff out for your hols, what date do you go....


Elliebabe - Where are you, hope your doing ok,... .... hope your feeling better,... any cravings yet.... 


Toni - Good luck with the scan, bet you can't wait to see those lovely bubas again.... .. you feeling ok....


Michelle - Anymore 3D scans booked in, hope your relaxing now you've finished work...   


Caza - Sounds like you all had a good day when you visited Care.. bet they were really chuffed to see you all... 


Nicki - Is it your consultation today with Dr Shaker... hope everything goes ok, .. .. let us know how you get on....


Hi to everyone else... will catch you all later or tomorrow.....

luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck deb bee with et they will snuggle down lovely love caza


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Everything crossed for you Deb bee - we are Care at 3pm today as well!  

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the warm welcome and reassuring words.    x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee and Nicky, good luck this afternoon    

Ladies dh and i will be going to care on Friday at 2pm to show of our angels!!  will also be trying to get hold of Dr Zhao to squeeze in a visit there too! How exciting!

Speak later - J & M very lively today


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Deb Bee  - Hope you taking it asy now and that your little darlings are snuggling in for the long haul!

Scan went beautifully both babies were really active, measuing about the same and spot on for 12 weeks it was amazing to see how much they had grown.

Off for a lay down as I have a thumping head.

Chat soon

Toni


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

just lost my post!!!!

Hi ladies (again!)

Went back to work today    but I'm off again in three weeks time,  so at least there's light at the end of that tunnel still  

Deb Bee - great news - sounds like the little guys really got the hang of the dividing thang over the weekend!  Hope the ET went nice and smoothly this afternoon.    Also hope you're back on that couch doing your very very best potato impression,  with DP peeling you grapes and fetching cups of tea...  Come to think of it,  rats to the grapes,  you deserve chocolate hun   

Toni - great news on the scan - seeing the twins must have been marvellous!  And jumping around for ma & pa already,  bless them      Hope your head feels better soon  

Piper - How are you - have you managed to grab any more marathon sleeps since the weekend away?  Just been to see Dr Z,  she always asks after you so I bet she'll be really pleased to see you all if you have chance to pop in.    Bet J & M will be on absolute best behaviour for the nurses too  

Caza - Bet they were really pleased to see you & the twins at Care - it must be so rewarding for them to see all the new babies and joy they bring to their mum's and dad's      

Rach - How are you doing hun - just a thought - has DH made sure that the jelly tot supply is not going to be challenged at any crucial point - has the shop ordered extra's in,  etc - I mean - we could have a crisis on our hands couldn't we......  

Elliebabe - hun,  how are you feeling - really hope you're feeling better - it's rotten to be so poorly when you've been through so much just to get there in the first place - big hug for you  

Michelle - hi there,  not much longer to go is there - how exciting!  Hope you're feeling a bit more "blooming" now and able to get the nest all ready for junior  

Hi Carol and Nicki - welcome   - it's great to have you aboard      I can second what the others have said about Care and Dr Shaker - they're all great.  Dr S listens,  explains things really well and is very approachable,  a real gentleman in fact.  I hope your appts go well - I'm sure they will!   

Reb - yoo hoo - how's the hen night plan coming along - do you think you have the raiding party back under control now - hope so! 

Well it's the last week of the HRT for me - finish on Friday,  then start blood tests on Monday if  arrives on schedule over the weekend..  Thinking of selling tickets on Monday if you're interested girls - they need to renew the HIV/Hep B tests for both of us this time around so intend to try to get blood from DH...  Better have a cushioned floor   

Ooo a cup of tea just appeared as if by magic - the tea fairy's obviously home  

ttfn
Puss
xx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just thought I'd update you (well, nothing to update really but I will anyway!  ).  

Dr Shaker is fantastic, what a lovely man.  He puts you at ease straight away! I have to say that we had a traumatic time actually finding the place and so ended up being an hour late but he was very understanding.    DP and I were very tense and hence my blood pressure was sky high!   
Anyway, we have to make an appointment when we are back from our jollies for DP to go in for SSR so hopefully that will be towards end oct.  

Deb bee - hope all went ok for your this afternoon and that you are resting.  

Toni - great news on the scan huni - are we gonna get to see a pic?? Hope you feel better soon 

 to everyone else, hope everyone is well. 

Love and hugs 

nicki 

xx


----------



## myrtleboop (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Deb bee, I hope everything went well today, I've got all my fingers crossed for you     

Nikki, I'm really pleased that your first meeting with Dr S went well, I'm going to try and find the clinic for the first time on Thursday for a blood test ! Then I've got to get DP to go and give his sample but he gets really shy about these things 

Thank you to all of you for being so kind and welcoming  

Carol


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies!

Hope you are all well this morning!

Dee Bee- Fantastic news that they all divided, hope they are getting snuggled back in! who did your ET? Has DH been waiting of you hand and foot 

Nicki - Glad to hear your apt went well, they really will look after you 

Toni - Great news to hear the scan went well, its so amazing to see them looking baby shaped  I'm going to eat chocolate before my next one to wake to little critters up as they were both fast on last week  You have my total sympathy on the headache front I've had some corkers! Have you met your consultant yet and discussed what level of care you will get

Puss - OMG bloods next week that seems to have come round fast! I'd love a ticket to see DH collapse but unfortunately I'm away  I have some diazepam you could give him though from the last time my neck went into spasm  Mork and Mindy have moved on from jelly tots to Humus and hot chilli doritos  absolutely yum!

Piper - Bet you can't wait to show those little bubbas off! have you booked the particular nurses you want to see? We're in Wales Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon! thinking of coming come via Chester next Monday as they have a branch of my favourite big bosom shop! Do you feel up to meeting us there so I can have a go of the buggie or would you prefer us to visit afterwards?

Have a great days girls

Love Rach[br]: 5/09/06, 07:38Oh my god we were on the 2nd page! where is everyone??


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All..... 

Well the little embies are back home and snuggling in..... what a time the ET was.... Care were running late so we went from 3.00 to 4.00.....   they were an embryologist down....
Sarah did my ET at first had trouble with speculum thingy... couldn't get a clear view of my cervix so i had to keep coughing...  thought only blokes had to cough.... ; said i had a lumpy bent cervix LOVELY.....

then came to put embies back couldn't do it with the thin tube so decided to use a ridged tube well you could have pulled me off the ceiling thought she was pushing it through my head...... but eventually success, although have had terrible aches and pains since.... do you think thats ok... 

Have now commandeared the sofa...and tv.... ... and dh looking after me like a star,,, so can you keep sending lots of    vibes for my embies and implantation please guys....  


Will pop on later and do personalsgot to go and do the cyclogest what fun....  

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Deb bee - sounds like you had a bit of a trauma hun but at least those embies are home now, sending you loads of             and  .  

You make sure you take it easy.. 

Love and hugs 

Nicki xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Deb - Hey "hunt the cervix".... I had the same last time around    Well the little guys are in now and getting settled so loads of     for you..

Suspect the aches and pains will be things down below going back to normal after being poked,  prodded and hunted for,  so don't worry, just keep those feet up,  remote in hand and get waited on hand and foot.  Is his cooking getting better?  Are you on the jam sandwiches again?  

Big   to everyone else too - and thanks for rescuing us from Page 2 Rach - hummus & chilli dorito's mmmmm approve of that one.... 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Sorry for quietness, believe it or not i've had another migraine.. it actually made me get to the drs this morning! No joy there though just some cocodomol - she just said if it carried on to think about stop breast feeding the babies! Not really what i wanted to hear! 
Debbee, Fab news that those embies are snuggling in nicely,    heading your way! Sounds like a right palavar on Monday but at least there safely home now!
oops must go will pop back later and finish off![br]: 6/09/06, 14:52


piper said:


> Hello everyone,
> Sorry for quietness, believe it or not i've had another migraine.. it actually made me get to the drs this morning! No joy there though just some cocodomol - she just said if it carried on to think about stop breast feeding the babies! Not really what i wanted to hear!
> Debbee, Fab news that those embies are snuggling in nicely,    heading your way! Sounds like a right palavar on Monday but at least there safely home now!
> oops must go will pop back later and finish off!


Puss, hope all is going to plan and you're ready for those blood tests!
Rach, Where in wales are you off to mate?
Nikki, exciting times for you ahead - a wedding in vegas? Is everything all sorted?
love to everyone else
Piper x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Piper 

You poor thing - I used to suffer from migraines so can totally sympathise with you hun - docs are useless aren't they like banging your head against a brick wall! 

Everything is more or less sorted for Vegas, thanks - got my final dress fitting on saturday and a few little bits to sort out. Just can't believe it's only 3 weeks away!  

Hope you feel better soon chick, take care. 

Love and hugs to everyone. 
xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Details please Nicky!
What kind of wedding is it going to be? Do you have a theme? Whos going to be there!! Are you starting your tx once you get back?
Gosh! exciting times ahead!
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Yippee last day at work  i am sooooooo ready for it! Clothing crisis has abated for a few weeks, as most of you know I've lost loads of weight over the last few years and have kept a few of my favourite fat things in the hope that one day i would get preggy  dragged it out of the cupboard this morning and theres loads more than I remembered and some really nice stuff so will be having a trying on sesh later to see what fits! 

Dee bee - sounds like your ET was a bit traumatic  but the important thing is that they are snuggled back into your tummy now! when are you testing? hope you stocked up on ready meals for the 2ww as from what a remember DH is not exactly Gordon Ramsey 

Puss - hi hun how are the spots? ooh can't wait for you get get stimming, hope evil AH turns up when shes's supposed to 

Piper - Oh Honey not another, poor you, you have my total sympathy  hope your feeling OK now and that J & M tried to be good while mummy was poorly, I actually said to Murray when I had one the other week, How the hell are you supposed to look after 2 babies feeling like this  have you thought about talking to Dr Zao as I'm sure she would be able to help you, will give you a ring tonight

Nicki - ooh we like a wedding come on we need all the details, including all about your man!!

Carol - Lovely Pussy picture as you can see by my pic I'm also a pussy lover!

have a great day girls
Love rach


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning girls 

Hope everyone is well - nearly the weekend, yippee!  

Rach - Enjoy your last day hun, bet you're ready for a well earned rest!  

Dee bee - hope you're ok hun and getting plenty of rest. 

Puss - hope all is well with you.  

Piper - How are you chick? Hope the head is better now.  

Hello to everyone else.  

My you're a nosey lot aren't ya!   Ok, here's some details 

My DP is Simon, been together 3 years.  He proposed to me last Sept while we were in Vegas, so the wedding seemed a perfect excuse to go back    
We fly out to Vegas on 28th Sept (3 weeks today  ) and get married on 2nd Oct @ 5pm (vegas time), (Elvis is not going to be there!), just got my parents coming with us.  
We don't have a theme really - Im still doing the dress though (well you've got to haven't you!), got my last dress fitting on sat! I'll tell you about the dress cause I just know that you will ask!   

It's strapless, white, very straight with a fishtail skirt-with crystal detaling on the bodice. I have a huge feather to wear in my hair and bought a black faux fure wrap cause it's so cold in the hotels! It's all very Vegasy! 

Thats it - sorry if ive gone in to too much detail - I am to to waffle!   Got me all excited now!  

have a good dall all 

Love and hugs

Nicki 
xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning..... ..

Well still dosing.... ... still got aches and pains abit like AF pains, am trying not to analise everything talking to my embies dh thinks i've gone mad...  ... and listerning to my CD rach.... 

Rach - last day at work yippeee... ... bet you can't wait to finish,,, and a fashion show as well bet you'll find more clothes in your wardrobe be abit like narnia..... ... when exactly do you go to wales.... 

Puss - Is it last HRT today.... ... hope AF turns up on q for you, ready for those bloods on Monday.... ... how you feeling....

Piper - OMG a migraine don't know how you coped mate,, there horrible,, as for th Dr saying about giving up breast feeding whys that....  

Elliebabe - Hope your doing ok.... 

Nicki - Sounds a fab dress and wedding... .. Vegas how fantastic...shame elvis couldn't be there..  ... are you starting treatment when you come back,, 

Carol - Is it your blood test day today... ,,, let us know how you get on at Care...

 to everyone else, catch you later..... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Deb bee - good on ya for dosing, do you good.   Here's some          .

We are hoping to start tx after xmas - DP has to have SSR which will probably be end Oct or beg Nov so gonna have a good blow out over xmas and then go for it! I hate waiting though so might change my mind!  

xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Just lost a huge post!!  

Anyway ... Hi Ladies 

Deb Bee - I am SOOOO pleased that yor embies are back with you and are snuggling in nice and tight. I'm sorry to hear about you having a rough time of it during ET but that'll be a small price to pay for a positive result   I don't envy you having to have the botty bullets though   I remember when I had them! DH thought the amount of wind eminating from me was hilarious   Is DH taking fantastic care of you?? He'd better be or we'll all be round   I'm keeping everything crossed for you mate .. except maybe my legs .... I can't cross them due to the sheer size of me. I look like a weeble!   When's test day mate? 

Piper - Sorry to hear about the migraines hun. I've only ever had a few 'bad' headaches and I thought my world had ended!! Goodness knows what I'd be like with a full on migraine   I hope the lovely Jack and beautiful Marysa are being good for Mummy  Hopefully you'll be able to continue to BF them.

Rach - Lucky you on the clothes front!!! I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm not going to look 'nice' until after I've had Munchkin. Growing out of maternity clothes does nothing for a girls confidence   Can't really see any point in buying any more either as I don't reallly have too much longer left. Have a fantastic time in Wales hun. It's a very well deserved break for you. I just looked at your ticker bar .... Where has the time gone?? and if you're that far along then I must be .......    

nickinoo - Your wedding sounds as if it's going to be just perfect. The dress sounds lush  When you get back we need to see pictures ... we're SOOOO nosey on this board. I'm pleased your 1st appointment at Care went well ... even though you got there late   Relax whilst in Vegas and come back ready for action! 

Carol - Hope your bloods weren't too much of a trauma for you today. Fingers crossed that the results are the ones you need for tx  Keep us informed 

Puss - Here's hoping AF turns up on time for your bloods. I always found that wearing a favourite white skirt or trousers brought the witch out   ... Just don't go outside your garden!!! That could be VERY embarrasing   Here's a little AF dance for you      

Toni and Elliebabe - Hope you two ladies and your pecious cargos are doing well 

Caza and Pasha - Hope that twin life is treating you both well  

Becca - Not too long until your wedding now hun. Are you getting excited, nervous or both!!! I was certainly nervous when I got married. Keep us updated with the wedding plans  

A big  to everyone else.

As for Munchkin & I .... Well I'm feeling a little better than I have been but still feeling tired. I went for a Midwife appointment on Tuesday and Munchkin is still breech! Apparently this is ok at the moment but I have to say it's freaking the life out of me   I really want to have a proper delivery and not a caesarean. I'm frightened of operations!!! I have an appointment up at the hospital on Tuesday next week to see a senior midwife about my intolerance to the Iron supplements I've been given and then maybe think about a transfusion   The thought of it scares me to death and I don't know why! Last night Ben and I went to our 1st parentcraft class. We were told all about labour and the stages of labour. I found some of it a little 'too' informative   We've now finished the nursery and it looks lovely. Every time I go in there I get butterflies!!

Anyway ....

Lots of love and hugs to all of you.

Michelle xxx


----------



## myrtleboop (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

I went to Care today for the first time for my blood test. I got really lost and got a bit flustered in the car . Got there in the end and thought they were all really great. The clinic was so much friendlier and brighter than the one in Leeds  .

Now have to get DP to have his   test !!

Deb Bee - Keep those feet up and relax  

Nikki - I've always wanted to get married in Vegas, I bet you'll have a fab time  

Rach - That's my cute cat , Katie, she weighs over a stone !!

Love to all

Carol


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi laydees

Carol - Katie looks beautiful - wow - a stone,  she's a big girl!!    Rach - does that beat your fat lad?  Deb Bee's still has the best name ever though   

Glad the bloods went ok today - it's not an easy place to find the first time is it,  bit of a maze those back streets - I'm really lucky cos I only live 10 mins away but we drove around a bit to find it too  

Nicki - the dress sounds absolutely fab and feathers/fur with it will be sooo Vegas - excellent!   If Elvis does turn up - take a picture quick....  well you never know    Think our mate Reb's having feathers too for her wedding,  which very very soon now!    Reb - how's it going up there - calm,  calm   

Michelle - thanks for the dance and the hint on white - excellent idea!  May not go the whole hog on white trousers,  reckon a pair of good old white M&S knickers might do the trick     Try to keep your mind off the breech thing for now - sounds like it's early days yet and Munchkin might decide to flip around - and let's hope the midwife is helpful on Tuesday too  

Deb Bee - Have you still got sole custody of that remote - good girl      Those embies will be making themselves at home listening to you chatting to them!    Have you sent DH to the chippy yet - great excuse - who needs Gordon Ramsey 

Rach - Well played on the clothes front - have fun trying them all on and don't forget to feel extremely smug that you can only fill them now cos you've got twins on the way  

Piper - hope the migraine's much better today - must be horrid coping with that and the babies too,  you deserve a medal!    Hope they were good for you.

Right - let's go and find that HRT tab - last two tomorrow and then I'm freeeeeeeeeee........

Ooh - hairdressers tomorrow too - those roots are going to be history!!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Off to Wales this morning will be back Monday night so thought I'd better check in first!

Piper - looking forward to seeing you on Monday hun

Dee Bee - Keep talking and stop analyzing! hope your enjoying the CD  Is test day Wednesday?

Puss - yippee nearly the end of the pills, definitely a must to get your roots done as your not allowed in the first trimester! get those sexy knickers on and I'm sure AF will turn up. I was saying to Murray last night during my trying on sesh (they'll last me a month if I'm lucky!) that I've never been so happy to be fat and his reply was "your not fat your pregnant" never thought I'd hear those words! keep on believing girlie its your turn this time!

Carol - Katie looks a right cutie, the big fat lad in my picture is Rupert! (named by the RSPCA ) currently weighing in at 7kg despite being on a diet  I'm sure he goes round the neighborhood looking cute and pretending to be neglected scavenging food!

Nicki - Ooh Dress sounds fab we need to see pictures when you get back we do love a bit of romance!!!!

Reb - where are you?? we need to know how the hen party went  

Michelle - really hope the specialist midwife can help next week, I would defiantly go for the transfusion and then you might have the energy to push Munchkin out  If you get desperate my acupuncturist is expereinced in turning breech babies just with a couple of tiny needles!

well I'll love you and leave you, try to behave while I'm away

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning ladies,
Rach you were up early hun! Don't forget the scan piccies this time i want to look at them on monday while you're playing with my buggy!
Thanks for all your kind wishes ladies i'm better again! But i'm being very careful with what i'm eating as believe it or not i've had 6 migraines in the 10wks since the babies have arrived - never thought i'd be wishing myself pregnant again!
Michelle, Rach is right re acu... definitely gets results at turning breech babies although i have to say the c section really wasn't as bad as i thought and the epidural was fab!!!
Nicki, Sorry for the noseyness!!!!  The wedding and dress sound fab we'll definitely need to see pictures when you get back - it'll definitely put you in a positive frame of mind ready for treatment!
Carol, glad all went well with your test and you found the clinic!! DH will be fine with his. My dh hated a previous clinic we went to for consultation but absolutely loves Sheffield!
Reb, how are you hun? Getting the jitters? Really really not long now!
Puss, will start an af dance for you but i'm sure the white knickers will be much more effective!
Debbee, how's that sofa? Glad you're chatting away to those embies - it does help! You sound very chilled at the moment are you being a good girl and holding out for that official test? more     headed your way!
Well very excited about our hectic day today - we're meeting up with nurse rachel from care and her little boy as she's still on maternity leave, then we're going to dr Zhaos and then finally to Care. Really can't wait to show Jack and Marysa where they started off!
Tomorrow, we're getting imprints done of their hands and feet and Sunday is dh birthday so may try and go out for lunch, then of course monday i'm meeting up with the lovely rach an her dh... so a very busy weekend for me!
Just had a thought - should we set a date for our next lunch? Will it be the xmas one? Just thought if we set a date now I could make sure Johns araound to look after the little ones! So whos up for the next meet? Any advance on the usual suspects?
Take care all, have a fab weekend
love Piper x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Piper - I have to say that your twins are gorgeous (but Im sure you know that!)  

Carol - We got lost too and very stressed by the time we got there, but they put you at ease quickly. Glad you liked it there. Your cat is a cutie - I have a cat and a dog, my little fur babies.! 

Rach - have a fab time in Wales.  

Deb bee -            

Puss- yey last day for the pills hun.  

Michelle - hope you're ok hun, bet your nursery looks fab.  

Hi to everyone else - I'm sorry if I missed anyone.  

Love and hugs to you all 

Nicki 

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All.... 

Well still trying to be chilled.... ...then paranoid ... ... and back to chilled again.... ,, doing dh head in..... ,, still looking after me, we had pizza, pasta and crisps for tea....  .. think hes struggling now but at least were not on jam sandwiches like last time..... ... thanks for all your support,, please keep up the   ...


Puss - Hoorahhhh Are you HRT free now...... ... hope Af arrives swiftly,  Are you there monday for bloods mate... ... have you got owt exciting planned this weekend.... ...


Rach - Hope you have a fab time in wales .... ... lots of yummys for mork n mindy to eat sure they'll have jelly tots.... 


Piper - Hope you had a fab if hectic day at Care today, who did you see...  glad your feeling better.. .. watch out for rach on monday lock your wardrobe....  


Nicki - Whats your fur babies called... .. Xmas will soon be here then you can start your treatment... 


Michelle - Bet your nursery looks great mate...  Parentcraft sounded fun.... ...  glad your feeling better hun... 


Carol - Love the cat... .. glad your blood test went ok... just dh to perform now...   sure he'll be fine...


Hi to everyone else hope you all have a fab weekend...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Had a fab but hectic day! Twins met lots of people!! Puss only just ogt your message - so gutted! Next time hun, i'm getting braver at getting out so will pop over in october!
We had a lovely lunch with nurse rachel and her dh and littlun at 543, then of to Dr Zhao (it was so lovely to see her and she was so delighted to see the miracles that she#d helped us make!) Then off to care where we saw Paula, Caroline, Sue, Debbie, Sarah... pretty hectic day there but lovely to go back with the bubbas! I checked our names were on the board and Puss I need you to check they put our photos up!
Nicky, thanks for saying my littluns are gorgeous, i think that too but i guess i'm biased! We've got a good record for twins on here so you never know we might be looking at yours in the not too distant!
Debbee, glad to know you have a healthy diet at the moment but sounds like dh has improved! Stay chilled hun and take in all those positive vibes we're sending you. Will start to get everything crossed ready for test day   
Right off now as tea is ready! will post again over the weekend and will let you all know on monday how big Rach's bump is!!!
lots of love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning..

Hair done, grey bits covered, at peace with the world....  

Deb Bee - Hun,  we're all sending you loads of      and willing the little chaps on...stay positive... 

Glad to hear dh is keeping you well looked after, his culinary skills are blossoming by the sound of it too - watch out Delia!    

Piper - sounds like you definately did the rounds yesterday - J & M must be totally cuddled out      Never mind about missing the message - sounds like you had a really busy day!    What's 543 like - been wanting to try that one out for ages but we've never got around to it..    

I'd definately be up for a Xmas get together - reckon the "where" bit might take some thinking about this time with all the bumps and babes - so it's good we're thinking about it early!!   

Plans for the weekend so far - trip into town this morning to get DH's hair cut & meet some friends & their kids for coffee,  then to start staining the deck if the weather holds out....  Maybe even a trip to the dump - what exciting lives we lead   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Nicknoo, just realised you are going Vegas!!!  How wonderful!!   We are going there on 18/9/2006 for 9 nights for our honeymoon.  You are right, the hotels are cold with the air con.  You will be arriving when we leave.  Your dress sounds wonderful.  I am having feathers in my hair too  

Hope you all are enjoying weather.  I had a good hen night, nothing too embarassing, thank God, had quite a few to drink, but didnt fall over or anything  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.... 

Well hope you've all had a good weekend and enjoying whats left of it.... .  Me and Dh have been taking it easy a little poddling about but nothing to strenuous or exciting...not like you puss the tip....   still keeping everything crossed so keep them    vibes flowing mates.... feeling pretty normal though but as you say don't read to much into it... ...        One day I will become a mummy hopefully it will be very soon.... I seem to be up one minute and down the next.. ....  eeerrr

Puss - Glad the greys gone matey... hope the tip went well....  ... has AF arrived for you .... will you be going for bloods tomorrow,,,, when have you and dh got to go for your other blood tests....

Rach - Hope your havin a good one.... 

Piper - Don't forget to lock your wardrobe shes a coming.....  .. hope you and rach have a fab time.... 

Becca - Glad the hen night went ok.... any dodgy photos.... ... not long now till your wedding are you nervous..... 

Nicki - What you doing for a hen night or have you already had one.... ..

Elliebabe - Where are you mate, hope your ok.... 

Hi to everyone else ......

luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning 

Hope you all had a great weekend.    Can't believe it's Monday AGAIN!!  

Deb bee - How are you chick?          I had my hen night last weekend in York - oh my how ill I was the following day - I am NEVER drinking again!  

Becca - Glad you had a fab hen doo. Have you been to Vegas before? It's great, this is our third time we are slightly addicted   Which hotel you staying at?  Where you getting married? sorry, nosey aren't I!!  

 to everyone else. 

Love and hugs

Nicki xxxx


----------



## myrtleboop (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

Deb Bee - Keep Relaxing      !!

Nikki - Which hotel are you going to ? When I last went I stayed at the Stratosphere and I was so brave I went on the roller coaster at the top of the tower, and a ride that shoots you up in the air, I've never been so scared ! I'm not that brave now. We are thinking of going back to Vegas again. You'll have a fab time 

Love to all, Carol


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Deb Bee - How's it going mate? DH's culinary skills have improved dramatically haven't they?!   I have to say though that jam sandwiches will always have a place in my heart .... along with banana sarnies..... mmmm  I'm still focusing my positive vibes toward you and your lovely embies    Stay positive hun xx

Becca - I'm really pleased that your Hen Night went well ... I'm a little dissapointed in you not falling over though    I wanted to hear tales of drunken debauchery! Good luck for Friday sweetie. I hope your day is everything you dreamed of   

Puss - I need to get my roots done too! I'm looking decidedly bedraggled of late! Has AF turned up? I hope so .... It's about time she did something right!!  Are you going to be drinking the whey protein on this cycle?? I noticed it was on offer in Holland and Barratt in Meadowhall 

Rach - Hope the holiday went well and you're feeling relaxed and refreshed. Are Mork & Mindy still demanding Jelly Tots or have they moved on to something else I've had loads of cravings ... my favourite craving has been the one I've had for Sherbert Fountains  

Piper - It was nice to read about your trip to Care. I'm quite excited about taking Munchkin to meet the people who were largely responsible for making DH and I parents. I can imagine myself coming over all tearful when I go there  I bet J & M enjoyed their day out. 

nickinoo - I can see you moving to Vegas   I've never been there ... I'm WAY too scared of flying. I have a real phobia!! The place I love most in the world is Cornwall   Not long now until your forthcoming nuptials 

myrtleboop - How are you doing? You're seriously brave going on those rides so high up!! I LOVE rides and would spend all of my summer at Alton Towers given half a chance ... I SO couldn't go on a ride which was already that high off the ground   

As for Munchkin and I .... Well apart fromn feeling extremely tired .. I'm feeling much better  Munchkin is growing well and is rapidly running out of space to kick and play. I can tell because of the change in the way he/she moves. My whole tummy shifts now   It's sooooooooo strange. 
I have my appointment with a senior midwife tomorrow so hopefully we'll come to some agreement on how to sort out my iron deficiency and intolerance to the supplements. With any luck she'll be able to get me sorted out  Thanks ladies for your advice on turning my breech baby if needs be. I'm certainly interested in accupuncture if Munchkin doesn't turn of his/her own accord!! I'll give anything a go!!
Washed all Munchkins clothes today and got quite choked by it! I think I'm going to have to start believing it's really happening   Why can't I seem to get my head around it?? Will I ever think it's real??  

A big hello to anyone I have missed ... 

Lots of love

Michelle & Munchkin xxxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Michelle -   I'd love to move there, be skint all the time though...I love Cornwall too, not been since I was about 8 thouh. It will be real enough before you know it!   Can imagine it's hard to believe though, you probably can't get your head round cause you'd convinced yourself it would never happen.   Glad your feeling better and that Munchkin is happy too.  

myrtleboop - We are staying in MGM.  Mh DH proposed to me in the restuarant at the top of the Stratosphere!   Those rides are damn scary- you are one tough bird to have gone on those, I was petrified just watching!  


xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Had first blood test today and yes,  you guessed it......  I'm not ready to start jabbing yet and back on Wednesday for another test   

Caroline was a hero - got DH on the couch and whipped blood out of him before he had a chance to think about it too much    He was so impressed he says she can do it again anytime.... I reckon she's pulled girls,  don't you  

Deb Bee -  Sending loads of    over to you hun!  We didn't get to the tip after all - DH decided we'd do  instead - up hill,  down dale,  knackered,  covered in mud,  baaaaaaath.....     

Piper - I hope you've still got a wardrobe..... and that you nailed down that buggy  

Rach - Are you back yet - did you manage to struggle over the Pennines with all the booty in the back of the car  

Michelle - Good luck with the midwife appt tomorrow - lets hope she can sort the supplements out and put your mind at rest      And yes - start to believe it hun - Munchkin's doing great and is doing flips around in your tum - very soon you're going to be holding him/her and you'll be feeling absolutely fantastic  (probably totally knackered.... but fantastic  )    
  
Becca - Really pleased you had a great Hen Night hun - how excited you must be getting now with only a few days to go to the big day!  My fingers will be well & truely crossed for a lovely fine day for you  

Elliebabe - how are you - let us know you're ok if you're reading hun,  been thinking about you 

Nicki - I had a hen weekend in York with my best mate.  She was away on holiday for my proper hen night so I decided to have two    We had a fantastic time - plenty of wine and retail therapy - it's a great place for a girly knees-up isn't it     

Carol - Hi there - I'm a total wuss with rides - I can manage a Waltzer and that's about it    

Hi Toni - what have you been up to - hope you're well    Are you getting wacky cravings like Rach & Michelle? 

Right - off for some tea!

ttfn
Puss
xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi girls,
Well, I think i still have some items left in my house!!! Think Rach dh was for walking out with the buggy though! On the subject of Rach - she turns up saying she feels dreadfully but is absolutely blooming, even my unobservant dh remarked how well she looked (only when she left though - typical man! ) Rach it was lovely to see you looking so well, good luck for the scan on wednesday and happy dopplering tomorrow!!!!
Debbee, am sending you plenty more     How are you feeling hun? I bet dh thinks he's a real Delia now!!Loads of positive vibes heading your way for you and those lovely embies!
Gosh its wedding mania over here! Both weddings sound fab and how spooky that you're both heading to vegas! Bet of luck Nicki and Reb, hope you both have fab days and we look forward to seeing piccies!
Puss, Quel surprise that you're not ready!! Did Caroline say that we'd been in? Glad that dh blood was extracted without incident, that girl deserves a medal!!!
Lots of     heading your way too my lovely! Fingers crossed for a good result on wednesday... omg does that mean you and debbee will meet in the waiting room? That sounds like a good sign to me 
Michelle, I hate to tell you but its very strange - i don't think you ever realise that you are having a baby until its in your arms and you have to take it home and look after it!!!! And even then it doesn't seem quite real  Its the most wonderful feeling ever though and i can't wait for all the rest of my buddies to experience it and produce playmates for J & M.  
Toni, Elliebabe, hope you're both progressing well. Give us an update when you feel up to it!
Carol, you sound very brave! when are you next at care? when do you hope to start? excuse the nosiness - i can't help it!!!!
Right better check the house to make sure Rach has left me with something!
love to you all
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening....

Piper- Really Surprised rach left you with some clothing and the buggy....  are you sure I would go and check if i were you.... ... sounds like you all had fun...

Puss- Shame about your exciting trip to the tip being called off... ... for cycling eerrmmm think I may have gone for the tip trip...  ... 

Rach - Sounds like your blooming.... ... hope you had a relaxing time in Wales when you back at work,, have you got rest of week off... 

Carol - Rides...  I don't even do merry go rounds..... ... you've got some guts girl.... 

Nikki / Becca - Hope your both sorted for your weddings hope you both come to our next do, so we can see the photos... 

Michelle - Hope the appt with the mid wife goes well for you tomorrow... sherbet dips...yummy....

Elliebabe / Toni - Hows it going, let us know how you both are...

Well me I have to say am getting more nervous by the minute... am feeling pretty normal as normal as I can be.... ... don't feel as though anything is happening so getting myself wound up, doesn't feel like last time not sure whether thats good or bad.... 
Well I know i keep asking but please keep sending me    thanks mates

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning all 

Just a quickie...

We are on the 2nd page..... 

Hope everyone is well. 

Deb bee - everything crossed for you sweetie -      

When's your next get together been arranged for then??

xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just wanted to let you know how my appointmnet at the hospital went ....
When I got there I was expecting to to see a senior midwife but a consultant saw me instead   I SO wasn't expecting that and if I'm honest I got a bit worried. I shouldn't have been though  She was lovely and was quite concerned by my Iron levels. We discussed ways in which I can improve my levels without resorting to a transfusion. I'm going to continue to try and tolerate the iron tablets and also try and eat lots more iron rich foods. Looks like lots more cereals and greens for me then!!! The cons also said a handful of raisins each day will help .... I'm happy about that because I   raisins SOOOO much.
The cons also had a feel of my tummy to see how Munchkin was lying. There was a student DR in the room with us who I allowed to have a feel of baby .... Munchkin really objected and gave her a REALLY big kick  
It seems like Munchkin has gotten him/herself very comfortable in the breech position although it's nothing to worry about at the moment  

Deb Bee - I'm sending you every single bit of positivity I can summon up ready for your test tomorrow    I've even rubbed Lucky Bears tummy for you ... remember him? He came to ALL my appointments. If I don't speak to you before tomorrow i just want to wish you all the luck in the world   xxx

Puss - Good luck for tomorrows bloods hun. Hope that the results are the ones you need to move on to the next stage of treatment   Sounds like Caroline has mastered the art of taking blood from queasy hubbys  

Everyone else ..... I'll catch up with personals either later or tomorrow.

 to everyone

Lots of love

Michelle & Munchkin xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me as my head is absolutely banging again but just wanted to wish Dee Bee good luck for tomorrow, I will have everything I own crossed for you hun sending you lots of    thoughts for an excellent outcome

lots of love to you all will catch up properly tomorrow

Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Deb Bee - I'm willing that test to be a BFP for you tomorrow - everything's crossed and I'm sending you loads and loads of        

So chin up,  chest out and think positive  

Well - maybe cover the chest up in public,  you don't want to catch a cold do you....... 

Hope to run into you in the waiting room - aiming to get there as early as poss  

Bit more for you....     

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
Sending you tonnes more     for test tomorrow - really hope you get that deserved BFP  We will all keep everything crossed for you tomorrow!
Lots of love, luck and babydust from Piper, dh, Jack and Marysa
Puss, lots of luck for bloods in the morning - hope they're where they should be (although my moneys on friday!!! )
Rach, Have fun seeing mork and mindy tomorrow, look forward to seeing the new piccies!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Thanks guys for all your support, and    vibes, am very nervous about tomorrow and keeping everthing crossed..... Puss hope to see you in the waiting room matey...   

luv 
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck puss for tomorrow      vibes and deb bee good luck with bloods well i am a bit tired but were all doing ok maddison has got to see pediatric Dr about there breathing she carnt drink and breath at the same time piper did u get the power twin . michelle keep the iron going lots of black poo   i am still on it . Vegas sound brill i wish i was going i will only get to skeggi vegas any way speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ...... long time no see .... really missed not being able to keep up with you all!  As you can see ...... I'm back ..... had to buy a new computer after the other one crashed  

Anyway..... sounds like got lots of catching up to do ...... but as usual ...... I'm on borrowed time   so haven't had time to read back on the posts - so will apologise now if get info wrong  

Deb Bee ..... hope I've got the right gist of things ...... if so ......sincerely wishing you all the best for  tomorrow sweetie 

Puss...... good luck with bloods .... 

Rach .... how you doing? How are you feeling? 


Congratulations Piper and Caza ...... your little bundles look absolutely gorgeous ..... well done you     ....... look forward to comparing notes and having chin wag at some point ..... feel free to mail me if want to ..... just don't expect quick reply!!!! I got the JANE TWIN TWO by the way......it's absolutely fantastic .....Piper .... how have you found the Power twin?

Well ..... we're all fine ..... getting into good routine..... evenings are a little less hectic..... Ruby and Naomi in bed for 8p.m (roughly) so hopefully will be able to spend bit more time with you all ..... but don't hold your breath!!

Anyway ..... got to dash ..... just wanted to let you know I'm still alive and want to know what you're all up to and what's happening!

Take care you lot .....

Speak soon

Love Pasha, Ruby and Naomi xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Michelle, glad to hear you are  feeling alot better now  

Nicki, this is our 3rd time in Vegas too! how spooky eh and we are staying in the MGM too, I'll try not to trash the place too much for you  I love the poker machines, shops, food, etc etc, but best of all, the atmos  

Pasha, nice to see you back on line  

DebBee, what can I say but loads of these        

Puss, hope you can get started soon hun, not long now.

Carol, I cant beleive you went on the ride   I struggle on the log flewm (sp?) at Blackpool pleisure beech!!

Hope ou other ladies are OK.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning

Firstly, Deb bee - hunny I have everything crossed for you..          

Becca - that is so spookey....we love MGM too, it's a fab place.    Only a couple of days till the big day hun, you nervous? When do you fly out to Vegas and are you going direct? 

Pasha - congrats on your gorgeous twins, you must be on  

Puss - good luck for the bloods.  

Michelle - glad your appointment went well, hope you are getting plenty of rest.  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. 

love and hugs

nicki xxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi girls!

just a quick word as im going to work in a minute.

reb...good luck on ur big day matey!!.have a lovely honeymoon...say hi to elvis if u see him..lol!.xx
rach..hope ur taking things easy and getting fatter each day..lol!.xx
debbee...good luck for ur results today.hope u get that bfp.xx

a big hello to nickinoo and carol.these girls are great and will look after you.x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi girls sorry for not posting much recently I have had cronic morning sickness and a chest infection, not a good combo but I am getting there!

Just a very breif message and will do more later I promise!

DEB BEE - THINKING ABOUT YOU TODAY AND HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well Care have just rung, and have told me its Borderline again, but only have a hcg level of 3, which is pretty poor... so they have told me its not very good, but to go for bloods again on Friday..... feeling pretty crap.....  

Deb Bee x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Deb - sorry it was not a stronger result for you, wish I could offer some words of support but dont know what to say.  Wishing you all the best and am praying for an increase on Friday.


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

deb bee hun, sending you lots of  .


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Aw Deb. I'm still going to keep everything crossed for you hun. I'm sorry you didn't get a stronger level  
Fingers firmly crossed for Friday.

Lots of Love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so sorry deb bee will send u loads more     vibes and a big  love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw poo hun - i'm so sorry it's a low one again  

I think right now I can only offer you the biggest hug possible  
You know you're in my thoughts & I'll be there on Friday if you need me.

Love
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh Debs hun, I'm so sorry you got a low one,
Am sending you huge  
And am sending you lots and lots of      and   for Friday. Miracles do happen and i'm praying for one for you  
lots of love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Dee Bee

You really are going through the mill aren't you hun, sending you a huge hug and loads of positive vibes that its increased by friday

will be thinking of you hun
Lots of love Rach


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Deb Bee ...... don't know what to say ....... hang on in there sweetie and see what happens ....... sending you lots of love ....... I'm thinking about you.....

Take care
Pasha xxx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Becca,
Hope you get this before your wedding.
Have a wonderfull day,i will be thinking of you!
love an old friend.xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

The headache has finally gone so feeling more able to do a  proper post 

Deb Bee - thinking of you hun and praying that you just have late implanter in there! loads of    for tomorrow

Puss - Glad to hear you've got your hair sorted we don't want you showing us up at the clinic  you'll have to watch that Caroline with DH! absolutely stunned she got blood out of him without him collapsing, did he get a brave boy badge  Are you stimming yet hun?

Nicki - very pleased to see you've picked up on my 2nd page phobia while I've been away and incapacitated 

Piper - DH would certaininly not think I was blooming if he'd seen me over the last couple of days  have felt like absolute SH*T but tell him thanks  Doppler is BL**DY fantastic absolutely love it, their heatbeats are so distinctly different and scan confirmed that they were exactly where I thought they were  It was lovely to see you on Monday and have cuddles although I didn't get a look in with Jack as Uncle Murray had him!  oh well he needs the practice

Reb - big day tomorrow! have an absolutely fantastic day hun, I hope that its everything that you dreamed of and also have a wonderful honeymoon, loosing your virginity   (I was of course a virgin on my wedding night  Verging on the ridiculous according to my lovely DH)

Pasha -  Woohoo wonderful to hear from you hun, your ears must have been burning on Monday as Me and Piper we're talking about you  Just how much we missed you and wondering how you were getting on so its great to have a progress report and to see the girls they are sooo gorgeous 

Michelle - hhmm sherbet fountains I used to like them! unfortunately all sweet stuff is banned for the moment as it seems to be that, thats triggering my headaches  Glad they are looking after you and keeping an eye on your anemia

Well quick update on me! Wales was great and weather absolutely fantastic, actually had a little bit of energy while we were there so did better than expected! ate far too much and put 3lbs on  oh well I can pretend its the babies  (only gained 5lb so far!)
Had my 13 week scan yesterday which was fantastic both of them we're wriggling about and looked like proper babies, got some great pics which I will get Murray to put on my signature! they've moved away from each other so no pic of them together so really pleased I had the one at 11 weeks as they were together then! They were measuring 13.8cm each which seems huge compared to the books  wonder if they all do different measurements? they are estimating by the scan that I'm about 14 weeks but have told me to stick with my IVF EDD as thats the most reliable. I then had a consultation with the registrar who was lovely and very thorough, they will scan me again at 20 weeks, see me for a  check at 24, test me for gestational diabetes at 26 (family history and my PCOS) then scan me every fortnight from 28  They also have an endocrinologist attached to the clinic who will monitor my thyroid (hypo) which is excellent. felt really happy with everything so thats good I think!

well better stop rambling and go and get some breakfast before the kids make me puke!
Love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a very quick post to say .........

Good luck for tomorrow Deb Bee    I'll be thinking about you.

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Reb - Have a fantastic wedding day tomorrow hun - I'll be there cheering you on in spirit as you both make those vows and lifting a glass in your honour (pity it'll only be orange juice..   ) 

Rach - So the headaches were all the fault of those demon jelly tots then - shall we campaign for  government health warnings on them now     Great news on the scan - I can't wait to see the pictures of the little wrigglers.    It sounds like they're going to take very good care of you doesn't it - you're going to fill the family album before they even arrive  

Deb Bee -     for you hun - hope to see you tomorrow  

Pasha - great to hear from you - what a great picture,  R & N are absolutely beautiful    You still sound so busy - good to hear they're getting into a routine so you have a bit more opportunity to swap mad gossip with us again  


Well no surprises girls,  I wasn't ready to start stimming yesterday.  The hormones had recovered to the point where they started me last time around,  but they've decided to let them recover a bit more this time - so I think I'll be on my way tomorrow once they've checked the levels again.  

To be honest - the later starting the better this time around - as due to a masterpiece of bad planning we're going to Centreparc's a week on Monday till the Friday with our friends and their two little girls.  That will be EC/ET week and I was hoping that if I do get that far this time (  ) that it would fall towards the end of the week so I don't spend all week on the settee there!   We'll see......

Right - off to my own settee now!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

It's me, no I haven't died but now feel well enough to catch up with you all.  Well what has been happening?  Got admitted to hospital on the 1st Sept with chronic morning sickness (actually all day and all night) and was discharged the following Thursday afternoon.  Got home, was ok for a couple of days and it started again, so was readmitted last Monday night and got out again last night.  Feel so much better and now have tablets but there is still a chance that I could end up there again before 15/16 weeks, so please keep your fingers crossed.

Sorry I have been trying to keep up with your messages.

Deb-bee - sorry to hear about your low hcg, but remember mine was only 9 on the first test and look at me, good luck for your test today and I pray for you matey that it is a late implanter.

Piper - glad to hear your ok and that the twinnies are growing up lovely.

Puss - hello matey, hope your ok and hope you get stimming soon.

Rachg - thanks for messages, sorry didn't reply, but you understand why now.  Glad to hear about scan, will catch up in more detail when I'm feeling stronger.

Reb - good luck for your wedding today.

MrsCarter - sorry to hear you've not been feeling well but hopefully you are on the mend now.

Hello and welcome to anyone else and good luck with whatever stage your at.

Will catch up better when I am stronger but just thought you ought to know I am still Here!!!

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

stoopid puter wouldn't let me on last night!!!
Debbee, hun sending you tonnes of     for your test this morning, really hope those levels have soared! 
Puss, luck for your bloods this morning, hope you get to start jabbing!
chat more later off to twins club!
love Piper x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Just a very quick one from me as v busy...

Deb bee - wishing you lots of luck and       got everything crossed for you hunny. 

Reb - lots of luck for your big day - have a great day and a fab time in Vegas!  

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well.

love and hugs

nicki xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well Care have rung me and said that there has been a small increase but nothing drastic, spoke to sue who said it's more likely to be the cyclogest, but they can't say!!!!.. but want me to go for bloods again on Monday as they say it will be definite by then...... i feel inside its futile    and I'm hanging on,, 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh hun - I'm really sad you're going through this again 

It was really good to see you this morning - try to stay strong over the weekend,  we're all willing you on 

Big hug   

Puss
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Ellie - You poor thing, and I thought I felt rough hope it stays away for you now!   

Deb - Sorry you are having to go through this fingers crossed for monday for you!

Puss - Is it the dreaded wait till 1pm to find out if you start jabbing?

Rach - Thanks for the text the other day so glad all is well!  Its starting to feel real this end how about you!

Anyway just a breif one cause I must go and do some housework and get ready for a wedding tomorrow!

Chat soon, love to all

Toni


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb Bee - I'm so sorry this is happening to you mate   I'm willing everything on for you. I really hope that Monday brings some good news    

Lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Becca - Not sure if you're reading this ... you've got much more on your mind ... LIKE A WEDDING    

Have a fantastic day and a wonderful honeymoon  

All the best on your special day

Michelle xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Well I think I'm setting a new "slow" protocol record for the Sheff Girls....  
Still not ready to start jabbing,  just to be awkward the hormones went down not up and so I'm back for another test on Monday..

Elliebabe - Really pleased to hear from you hun,  I was getting a bit worried!    
Sorry you're having such a horrid time of it and I hope it settles down soon  

Hi Toni - good to hear you're doing well too - yuck,  housework!  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh bloody hell Puss, roll on Monday!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
So sorry for this result hun, am crossing a few extra limbs for monday 
Puss,
Bloody hell girl!!!!! looks like you can have an active center parcs week then!
Becca,
Have a fabulous day! We look forward to hearing all about it!
love to everyone else
Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

If anyone interested there is a rather fetchng pic of me here (not!)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=23682&pos=0


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Looking great hun!!!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

What a lovely bump Toni! Glad to see you're blooming 
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Dee Bee - So so sorry that this is happening to you, did they say how much it had gone up by? will still have everything crossed on Monday   

Puss - would we expect anything less of you hun than to have a really slow, slow protocol!, Have a great time at center Parcs do you go this week?

Ellibabe - Ahhh Hun its great to hear from you I'd been getting really worried, sounds like the little chap is giving you a run for you money  hope the tablets kick in soon and your soon blooming 

Piper - hope you've got a nice relaxing weekend planned

Toni - Nice bump hun, much bigger than mine I'm very jealous 

well off to try and find myself a nice big car so will chat later
Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Better rescue us b4 Rach notices we're on p2!!!!! 
HOT NEWS!!! Jack and Marysa slept from 730 last night to 7 this morning!!!! so excited - i can't believe it - just need it to continue now!!! 
Rach, did you find yourself a new car?
Elliebabe, nice to have you back - sorry that you've been suffering!
Toni, Fantastic bump hun - you've still a way to go to beat mine though!! Still theres plenty of time  
Pasha, lovely to have you back, we must compare notes, would love to meet the girls at some point too!
Caza, how are you getting on  now, settling down a bit?
Michelle, glad you're hanging in there still - it won't be long now!
Nicki, Not long for you now - whens your last day at work? Soo exciting!
Carol, Any news from you? Have you had all your tests yet?
Puss, Hope you can put us out of our misery and start jabbing tomorrow. Maybe a change of start day could be a good omen for you   Am sending you lots of   
Debbee, Still hoping and praying for you hun and sending lots of   . (((((hugs))))
Right thats it from me, enjoy the rest of your weekend
love Piper x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend, just a quickie from me...

Becca - hope you had a great wedding hun,  

Piper   at your hot news - fingers crossed it's a regular occurance..  My last day is the 26th Sept - just having the Wednesday off before we go... 

Deb bee - will be thinking bout you tomorrow hunny - got everything crossed that you get some good news    

Puss - thinking bout you too hun, hope everything is ok tomorrow.

Hello to all the other Sheffield girlies... 

Love and hugs to you all 

Nicki 

xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a quick one to wish ....

Deb Bee - All the luck in the world for tomorrow Mate. My thoughts are with you   

Puss - I hope you get the result you need to move forward with your treatment tomorrow. Fingers crossed   

Will do more personals tomorrow 

Lots of love

Michelle xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Greetings from the night shift!  Been awake from 4am and have just given it up as a bad job as I'm driving myself and poor Murray barmy! My sleep patterns are absolutely shot but hey ho it gets me into practise for what is to come!

I am very happy to report  (and absolutely petrified ) that I bought my first ever  brand new car yesterday!!!!!!!!! Its a Chrysler Lesetti!(estate big boot ) I know you've never heard of them! bit of an unknown in this country but huge in America. Local garage had a fantastic deal on them, was prepared to be very disappointed in it but really seriously liked it so bit the bullet and bought it! No I've not won the lottery! just cashed in and endowment that was doing nothing!(might as well have put it in the piggy bank ) so there you go thats my big news, pick it up next Saturday as away on course most of the week with work, and then will hopefully get used to driving it before I'm too big to fit behind the steering wheel 

Dee Bee - thinking of you hun and praying that you get your miracle today  

Puss - hope to see you stimming later!

Piper - OMG what a result hope they keep it up for many nights to come 

hope everyone else is well, Happy Monday! 

Love Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

oops my car is actually a Cheverolet! doesn't bode well for the rest of day does it!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck for today deb bee my fingers r crossed 4 u     
piper omg how did u get them to go through the night mine r still going every 3 hours   rach is that a big car with a big boot to fit your big buggy i bet your so excited . puss hope your going to be jabbing soon . Toni lovely pic that tum is certainly coming . a big hi to michelle,nicki .ellibabe i was admitted to hospital for sickness so no how u feel Hun   hi pasha glad your back how r the girls right i will go and feed the clan love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well girls its not good news the levels have stayed the same, so have to stop my cyclogest, am    but think i knew already last week, but had a little hope that a miracle may happen, but obviously wasn't to be, 

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Aw Deb mate  

I'm so sorry hun    I think I speak for everyone when I say It's SO BLOODY UNFAIR!

You know where I am if you need me.
Look after yourself hun.

Lots and lots of love and hugs to you and Rob

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so sorry deb all my love   were all here for u love caza


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

deb hun, Im so so sorry sweetie, as caza said, we are all here for you. Love and hugs to you both. 

Nicki xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Deb I so Bl**dy sorry hun this whole process really is SH*T! My thoughts are with you and DH
lots of Love
rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Deb,
Can only echo what all the others have said mate, am gutted for you and dh.
Sending you lots and lots  
Remember we're all here for you hun
lots and lots of love
Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Deb

 for both of you - so sorry hun  

Love 
Puss
x


----------



## myrtleboop (Aug 14, 2006)

Deb

i'm so sorry 

Carol xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 
Just a quickie as my lift is due in 5 minutes, I'm away on a course till Thursday night so will be back in touch Friday morning!

Take care all of you
Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Finally started jabbing yesterday - first lot of stimms tonight!
No bruises yet,  but I'm sure I'll have plenty soon.  

Care said they didn't want me back till Monday for first bloods & scan!! 
I do realise there's not much they'd see on the scan until then,  but it seemed a bit to long to wait before checking all was well with the bloods so I've said I'd like to go in on Friday for those at least.  Probably being a bit silly and ott,  but I'd only worry about it so....  

Sorry this is a bit of a quick one - got to dash - meeting littlest brother at the supermarket at 6pm to do him a food parcel as he's going back to uni tomorrow.  Wouldn't like to see the poor 6ft strapping lad starve...   Suspect he's more interested in a beer parcel actually   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss good luck with jabbing there will be lots of juicy follies food for your bro like u said he would prefere  a beer parcel better   were all doing well i am just extremely tired but it will soon pass got my routine sorted any way speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
happy jabbing hun! Good for you insisting on bloods on Friday - thats what you pay for, and its better for you to put your mind at rest knowing that your hormones are escalating nicely! Have fingers crossed you have some lovely juicy follies when they have a look come monday, i have a good feeling for you this time hun     Triplets it is!!!!
Caza, you put me to shame with a routine... the only routine we have is the bath, feed, bed one! You'll be pleased to know that Marysa has been waking agin in the night but i'm putting it down to teething  
Nicki, things are a bit hectic here getting ready for our holiday so i shall say now... Have a fantastic wedding day, treasure every minute! And take lots of pictures so you can show us when you get back!! 
Rach, off on another course?! Do you ever actually work!!!  Thank murray for the pictures - i actually got a message this time!
Debbee, am thinking of you hun, hope you're ok
Hi to everyone else
love Piper x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi all 

Just a very quick one from me as at work and busy busy! 

Piper - thanks hun, have a fab holiday.

Puss - happy jabbing and good luck for Monday    

deb bee - hope you're ok sweetie.  

Rach - How's the car?  

Caza - Hope all is going well with the routine.   

Hello to everyone else...sorry if I missed you.   

I probably won't get on much before I go next Thursday, so I will catch up properly with you when I get back - and don't worry I will have loadsa pics to bore you with   

Love and hugs and     to you all.

Nicki xxx
PS. did someone mention a while ago that you girls are having a meet soon


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All..

Thanks for all your kind words, still can't quite believe its over again,.. but am sure will get some more money together and try again... what else can we do....

Nicki - If you don't get on again hun, hope you have a fab wedding, take lots of photos can't wait to see your dress...   

Puss - Hows the jabbin going mate... any bruises... ... so you should have bloods friday, what you paying them for makes me so  .... when is it your jollies next week....

Rach - Hope the course went well. what was it for jelly baby eating techniques.. 

Piper - Bet your dead busy packing, or is it all done when do you go on jollies...  bet you can't wait....

Caza - Sounds like your organised  , tired but organised...

Michelle - Hows it going, what you up to...  hows the iron tablets going...

Becca - Hope you had a fab wedding.. , did you take lots of photos, can we see.... 

Toni / Elliebabe - Hope you are both ok... 

Well better do some work before i get the sack..... wouldn't that be a shame....

luv

Deb Beex x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs,
Don't know if you've seen this and if it might help?
http://www.care-ivf.com/study/
love Piper x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Debs
I've just PM'd You about the same thing!

Hope the rest of you are OK will catch up properly tommorrow

Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Great minds eh Rach!!! 
2nd jabs for the bubs today!!!!!  they seem fine though just shouted a bit at the time!! and they'd been so good today  
Chaos here trying to get everything ready for our hols!! will try and pop on tomorrow to say goodbye to everyone
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

up to my eyes at work so will catch up properly tommorow! just wnated to say

 have a great first holiday to Jack and Marysa  Mork and Mindy will be expecting a post card!!!

Love Mad Aunt Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quicky - have sneaked off to do jabs while DH is cooking tea   

Piper - hope you get packed and off without a hitch,  have a great holiday - hope J & M sleep loads and loads for you,  the brave little souls did well with their jabs by the sound of it too  

Nicki - have a fantastic wedding hun,  I'm sure it'll be everything you could wish for  

Rach - good to have you back -how was the course?    Are you getting all exited about picking up the chevvy tomorrow then - will it fit us all in  

Deb - weekend!!!     How's the wine going?  Is the lovely Bernard keeping that fridge well stocked?  Have one for me I'd kill for one tonight - I've got the lumpy milkshake instead  

Well 4th stimms jab tonight and first scan on Monday   then it's off to Centreparc's on Monday lunchtime - am off to find a sarong tomorrow that'll cover me from neck to ankle next week by the pool  

Will keep you posted by text - Rach - stop laughing    

Have a good weekend everyone

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Guys,
right i'm definitely off now!!! 
have a quiet couple of weeks without me!
Puss, loads of luck hun, i'll be sending you lots of spanish vibes! 
Rach, will you keep me updated by text to dh phone? (my old one)
love to you all girlies
Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning ladies

I'm dying to know what that Care study is looking at - sounds like they're quite excited by it whatever it is    

Hope you're all having a good weekend so far - weather's not great,  but at least it's not raining yet!

Well I suppose weddings & honeymoon's in Vegas and jetting off to Spain take some beating in the excitement stakes,  what's everyone else up to?  Ironing, lunch with the outlaws and a snooze through Antiques Roadshow for me - top that  

Got the sarong yesterday; it's a nice big one which will cover a multitude of sins - just a pity I can't keep it on if I go in the water really....

Jabbing going well, no bruises and the hormone levels on Friday looked on track so far.  First scan tomorrow morning  , just hoping there are a few follies and no dominant ones hogging the limelight this time  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Will catch up on personals tomorrow, puss may see you tomorrow as I've got to go for follow up bloods....

Well thanks for the info on the trial at nottingham guys have already applied, saw it in a newspaper and have filled in the form. if not back to saving money...

Have been really   off end of last week, rang the primary care trust in our area out of desperation finding it hard to get the money together.. and guess what I was told the criteria for nhs funding had changed and I now qualify... BUT... because I have paid privately twice, they cannot fund me, as they only allow funding for up to 2 goes NHS or Private, ........    told them I paid private because I wasn't eligible last year, (she wasn't really interested) She said I could appeal...   , but because I'd had 2 previous attempts that were unsuccessful I wasn't a good bet to get a positive result.... was so    and  ,,, got very drunk.... not a good idea...

So now am going to appeal, but not sure how to go about it, and to be pretty honest am not very good at putting a letter/case together, so anyone got any ideas, know of any templates I could work to... please guys know your brainy... 
Any help would be great...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Oh Sh*T I'm in trouble with Piper! don't have her old number so won't be able to to let her now how Puss is getting on! Hopefully she'll text me when she gets bored of waiting for news 

Debs - Don't Bl**dy blame you for getting annoyed PCTs are a pain in the ass with all of their rule changes! definitely make a complaint hun, just set out your points of appeal very clearly don't waffle and try not to get too emotional (hard I know!) would be happy to have a look at your first draft and make comments if you wish (I've done a few in my time!) just email it over to me!

Puss - great to hear your stimming and that the bloods are looking good! hope it all goes well in the morning and have a fantastic time at Centre parcs! If you want to text me I'll keep the girls updated! Don't worry you can keep it short and sweet 

Nicki - have an absolutely fantastic wedding, hope it is the day of your dreams and that you have a very happy marriage

Michelle - how are you feeling any improvemet on your symptoms? has Munchkin turned round yet?

Hello to all of the other girls

Well as for me had a good time on my course (bit of a doss if I'm honest) picked the car up yesterday and absolutely love it although parking it will take some practise as its huge compared to what I'm used too  
Mork and Mindy are doing great, starting to feel very slightly more human and the sickness is definitely easing  have a midwife appt on Tues and still having great fun with the doppler  
On the down side you'll remember me being very excited about finding loads of fat clothes to wear! well most of them lasted a fortnight
 and have now given up and moved into maternity clothes (which secretly I love ) Bump is still quite small but my waist seems to have thickened (disappeared!) but don't think I'm as big as Piper at this stage!

well best go DH is offering lemon drizzle cake! (still only gained 6lbs!) best diet I've ever been on

Love rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Good to see my little mate Deb this morning, ever svelte (those scales *LIE* hun ), all fired up and ready to kick some PCT *ss 
I'm happy to help with the letter too - perhaps an editting get together with Rach..

Well, I'm dead chuffed & very very relieved - the first scan this morning showed 7 follies growing which is my best ever response 

They're measuring 18, 15, 15, 13, 11, 11, 10 so far, back on Wed for another look and at the moment they think it'll be EC on Friday 

Rach - well it sounds like the fat clothes weren't very fat after all hun  It's good to hear the sickness is calming down, get on with blooming, growing and looking fab now. Hope you enjoyed the medicinal lemon drizzle cake 

Michelle - Hope your feeling well and I hope munchkin's being co-operative and turning the right way up for you 

Elliebabe - you' & little chap are in my thoughts hun, I hope they're looking after you and you're beginning to feel a little better 

Just finishing up packing the kitchen sink, acc appt at 1015, then we're off.... 
I'll keep the text queen Rach updated and I'll be back on Friday, hopefully with some eggs recovered 

Thanks for all your support and positive vibes girls - please keep them coming  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh No we were on page 2!


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning girls

Just a very quick one from me.

Thank you all for your good luck wishes    Can't believe it's here - we fly out at 10am on Thursday morning and I have loads to do tomorrow so I won't get chance to get on after today - that means the next time I post I will be a Mrs.... 

I hope you are all well - I haven't had chance to catch up on all the news so a few quick personals;

Puss -       wishing you lots of luck hunny for EC. I will be thinking about you.  

Piper - I know you won't be reading this but hope you have a fab hol.  

Rach - hope you are well chick - glad the sickness is easing.  

Deb bee -   don't blame you for being angry hun, Im angry for you - you kick some butt.  

Becca - hope you had a great wedding and honeymoon hun - can't wait to see the pics.   

Hello to all you other lovely Sheffield girls.  

Right Im off now - catch you all in 10 days!! 

Love, hugs and   to you all.

Nicki xxx

PS - Viva Las Vegas....


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello girls

I am back....just flew back from USA yesterday morning - now at work....v v v tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

How are you all doing...?

Debs just read your recent post....cannot believe what you are telling us....I cannot believe the stupity of the "system".  Shall we all gang up on them and demand them to give us their money?  

Warren and I will be going soon for our frozen embies....so I might see you around soon.  Will have to talk to Dr Shaker to arrange an appointment.

Lots of new people on here and some familiar names too....

Warren and I have now been trying for 3.5 years....but forever hopeful.

Hope to catch up with you all soon.

Lots of Love

Debs


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for not being around much but I've been super busy!!! I'm here now though 

Deb Bee - I'm absolutely livid for you hun   It sounds to me like the woman you spoke to at your PCT has NO idea of how to deal with people like yourself who are at an extremely vulnerable point in their lives!!! If I can be of any assistance at all in helping you with your appeal then just shout. I'm sure that between us all we can come up with a pretty good letter stating your case. Plenty of positive thinking mate   

Puss - Fab news on the follie front!! Lots of positive vibes coming your way hun    Have a relaxing time at Center Parcs 

Rach - Hope you've mastered the art of driving your lovely new car  It's fantastic to hear that the sickness is easing and that Mork and Mindy are doing well  How did the midwife appointment go?

nickinoo - I hope you see this before your big day -      
Have a fantastic wedding and honeymoon. Don't forget those all important piccies 

jaccuziman - Welcome back hun. It's nice to see your post  I hope you get started again soon  

Toni - How's things with you and your onboard entourage? 

Elliebabe - Hope you're feeling ok hun 

A big  to Caza, Pasha, Becca, myrtlebop, piper(even though you're in Spain), and anyone else i may have missed ... If I did miss anyone out I'm sorry.

As for Munchkin and I .... We're both doing ok  I'm not sure which way up Munchkin is at the moment as I don't have another appointment now until the 3rd October. I am, however, feeling movement in places of my body that I was unaware that I had   My whole body has taken on a complete life of it's own. I feel surplus to requirements LOL Toilet trips are most certainly the highlight of my day now. Even sitting down has become an olympic sport as I have to 'manouvere' myself into a position which Munchkin finds acceptable   I get a swift kick if I don't do as Munchkin requires me to do 

Enough of my ramblings ........ off to eat something ..... again  

Lots of love 

Michelle and Munchkin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Puss - Let us know how you get on today with the scan matey.. .. how was the drive from Centre Parcs did you have to set off  mega early... bet theres loads of lovely fat follies,, ready for EC on Friday hun.... 

Rach - Hows the new car managed to park it ok,,,  ... hows mork n mindy whens your next scan... 

Michelle - Nice to hear from you mate, sounds like your gonna be needing a crane to help you sit down soon .. ...  Ben will just have to prop you up in a corner so munchkins comfy... 

Debs - Hope you had a fab holiday,, bet its awful being back at work... ... when you hoping to see Dr Shaker..

Piper - hope your havin a fab holiday matey... ...

Elliebabe / Toni - Hope you guys are doing ok.... 

Nicki - Sorry if I've missed you have a fab wedding.... 

Becca - Are we back yet hun are we a Mrs....  ... fill us in on all the details and piccies... 

Caza / Pasha - Hope your all doing ok... 

Well been trying to write my letter am looking on internet this weekend to see if theres a basic template to follow,, should be fun,  don't think it will do me any good appealing but gotta give it a try, this business is so expensive.... ... think they'd rather fund ...   ... better not say,,  may get into trouble.... oh well..

Catch you later gonna do some work well try.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Juciziman - good to see you back best of luck with your FET let us know when its happening

Puss - excellent news on the follie front!, hope your having a fantastic time and centre parcs wafting about in your sarong!  really hope that your get good news this morning and that your all ready for EC on Friday

Dee Bee - how about me and you descend on Puss during the 2ww with lots of nice food and we can have a letter writing session? 

Michelle - sounds like you've got your work cut out for you with the little munchkin  hope he's getting into postion to make his appearnece!

Pasha and Caza - have you both got the Jane Powertwin? can you give me an honest opinion please, I know Piper loves hers but I'd like soem other points of veiw as well before I part with my money

Everything fine with me, actuallty starting to feel a little bit more human  although still tired,Loveing the new car but parking it is definately a challenge  

Had a midwife appt yesterday and all looking good, Bump is measuring 20 weeks even though I'm onlt 15  but she said that was very normal with twins!, she picked up both heartbeats and I'm happy to report that I have been picking up the right thing with the doppler  i've been feeling some weird twanging sensations for a couple of weeks exactly where they both are, but yesterday one of them seemed to move and now I'm getting strange flutterings which is very exciting

well I've saved the best till last.......... the lurvely Clure is amazngly and dramatically  
clapping^PREGNANT


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow 
Don't know what happened there was messing about with the graphics and it disappeared on me! very scary! So......... as i was saying Clure is up the Duff, she only found out on Sunday and is actually 13 weeks gone and had no idea  as you can imagine her and DH are over the moon but a little shell shocked as they both have severe fertility issues and they had totally given up hope! i suppose it proves that miracles do happen

Just had a txt from piper checking up on Puss so i can now keep her up to date and not get into trouble 

lots of love to your all
Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Rach - Thanks for letting us know about Clare  Can you send her and DH my love and   I am soooo pleased for them and it just goes to show that miracles can and do happen  
.....and as for you Mrs!!! Measuring 20 weeks!!   Lay off the Jelly Tots Rach 

Deb Bee - Hey Mate  You've got every right to appeal and I think that your fighting spirit is a credit to you  There are plenty of us on here who will help. Use our shoulders to lean on and pick our brains whenever you need to .... not that there's much brain to pick in my case  

Puss - Hope the scan showed some super duper follie action  Can't wait to hear whether it's EC for you on Friday   

Munchkin and I are okie dokie  I've just had 5 Weetabix for breakfast   That's probably why I'm of gargantuan proportions at the moment  Munchkin probably weighs next to nothing, the rest of my weight will be made up of Weetabix and Sherbert Fountains  

 to everyone else

Lots of Love

Michelle and Munchkin xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls 

Just had a text from Puss to update us Follies are measuring 20, 20, 19, 18,, 18 13, 10 so looking good and in for EC on friday 

Love Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls rach i got the powertwin in rojo its brill the car seats r a bit of a pain to fit i would have got the pro car seat it looks a bit easier to fit and the head huggers are better  they would have been brill if they came with a base like graco it beats any side by side and its lovely to push i would recommend it .puss brill follies Michelle 5 weetabix   i bet munchkin will hate them when him or her is born . my mum ate salads with me and i hate them lol deb bee good luck with the appeal they should just coff up all that money u have all ready spent u deserve a free go . hope your having a fab time piper and not too hetic were abouts in spain is she big hi to any on i have missed maddison and jacob has cold so they have been winging and i dont no if i am on my head or my ars when there both crying together but love them to bits and elladee is at school full time and loves it any way speak soon love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All....

Rach - Can you tell our Clur, will e-mail as well when home pooter stops acting up...        thats fantastic news sat here  blarting so happy for them both..... go girl....

Puss - EC tomorrow sending lots of    let us know how you get on.. don't forget pipers glass of wine or 2...  

Will do personals later gotta go now boss's coming... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

PUSS MATEY.... 

EC Today yiippeeee.... ,, will be thinking of you mate and all those lovely eggies....
let us know how you get on.... lots of eggies ........  

luv
Deb Bee xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Puss - Just jumped on to wish you    lots of luck for EC  

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Will come back and do personals later 

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Back from EC - after everything seemed to be going so well follie-wise this time we're a bit disappointed as we only managed to get 2 eggs    

EC itself was fine,  no pains just the usual prodding about.

So we're trying to think positive and really hope they're good little eggs that get on well with DH's swimmers,  we're on tenterhooks now until the phone call tomorrow morning..

Please keep your fingers crossed for them    - it's going to be a long day I think..

I'm really really pleased to hear our Clur's wonderful news - please send her and Nige our very best wishes Rach,  they must be absolutely delighted 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Puss

I'm sure they are excellent quality and are getting Jiggy wtih Dhs sperm as I type! will have everything crossed for you hun, and will await tomorrows news with baited breath! get those feet up and have a nice glass of wine before they go back in !

and remember it only takes one!

Love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Puss - Lots of positive vibes coming your way    I echo what Rach says about it taking just the one 

Lots of love

Michelle & Munchkin xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss good luck loads of      vibes love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi there

Neither of the eggs fertilised, so that's it,  all done.  

We've been given an appt on Monday aft with Dr Shaker to review things.  We can't see it telling us anything we don't already know, but it'll help us to make a decision on what's next.

We're very sad,  but we'll have to pick up and move on.

Thanks again for all your support girls.

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Puss

I'm so Bl**dy sorry hun, what more can I say, my heart just sank when I read your post, my thoughts are with you and DH

Love always
Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Puss

Just had a text from Piper, she sends lots of love to you and dh

Love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Puss and DH - I just want to say how sorry I am to hear your news. Just like Rach, my heart sank when I read your post.
Take care of each other. I really hope that Dr.Shaker can give you some answers on Monday  
I'm here if you need me ... and I mean that wholeheartedly.

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Puss,

I am so sorry about your news yesterday, its just pants.  You have been through so much in the last 12 months so be very kind to yourself.  I hope your appointment will help give you some direction.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss and DH

What can I say am gutted for you and dh, know what you must be going through, sending you lots of  ... hope your appt with Dr Shaker gives you some answers and gives you both a way forward, me and dh are thinking of you both and if you need us you know where we are..

luv
deb bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi MRS Becca  

Just noticed you're back  How was the wedding?? I hope all went well hun   

Do you have any pictures to share with us? 

Lots of love

Michelle xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All

Have just checked my e-mail and had an e-mail about the free IVF trial at Nottingham, I didn't get through they have said I don't meet the criteria sufficiently... ... i tried...

luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Aw Deb  

Sorry to hear that you weren't selected. It's sooooo bl**dy unfair!

Keep your chin up hun and concentrate on the appeal to your PCT.

Lots of love

Michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

got u off page 2 girls!


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

I think I am back but if I disappear again, don't worry just the sickness again.  Permanently on tablets, thought I was doing well last week, had gone a whole week, just feeling ill, then got to Friday and it happened twice.  So not counting too many chickens.

Well I will update you then do my personals.

Had 7 week scan at clinic, there is only 1.  Then had a scan in hospital at 10+3, measured 34mm and everything ok - then again at 12 weeks privately - measured 56.3mm, everything going ok, starting to get a bit of a bump, have bought first pair of maternity jean and top and have put them away for when I might need them.

Have finished work now last Friday, so rang this morning to sign on and they are ringing me back tomorrow to fill all the forms in.  This is all new to me but I am glad that I have been made redundant and haven't felt guilty about been signed off for the last 8 weeks.

Now the personals.

Puss - matey I am so sorry to have read your news, my thoughts are with you and DH and I hope you get some answers from Dr Shaker today.  I really thought this was going to be your time.

Deb-bee - Again I am sorry to hear your news too.  I hope you get somewhere with the PCT.

Rachg - hope you and all the gang are ok and taking it easy, do you get to finish earlier as your having twins.

MrsCarter - not long for you now, are you excited or nervous.

Piper - hope your having a nice holiday.

Reb - hope you had a lovely wedding.

xxTonixx - hope your starting to feel better now.

Anyone else, all take care and hopefully will keep up with your news better now.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages - it's great knowing you're all out there and you all understand 

Deb - really sorry to hear you missed out on the Nottingham trial,  that's a real shame - get beating that bloomin PCT up instead - I'll sharpen the prodding sticks..  

Met with Dr S yesterday and as expected he's advised us to go the donor route from this point.  It's no surprise, to be honest I'd have been a lot more surprised if he'd suggested we have another go with my own eggs.  Looking at the results we've had we have to be realistic and accept that however much we'd like it to be otherwise, it's no longer a sensible option either mentally or financially.  

We'd been thinking/talking about it a lot recently, even before the last tx disaster, (you know me - always got plans B and C on the go) so we've pretty much got it straight in our heads and are pushing on with it.  
We've an appt next week where we can talk through registering/likely waiting times,  and if they're horrific we'll also look into tx in Spain (but that seems a bit of a daunting prospect right now)..      We've got the holiday booked in Feb which gives us about a 5 month lapse now anyway so we may as well register now and hopefully work our way up the list a bit in the mean time.

Spoke to my gp this morning. I needed to know what blood groups we are and to ask if they'd do a blood test to check my CMV status  (another new one on me - they need the info to register us on the waiting list).  Bless him, he agreed to do the blood test but seemed very surprised we'd paid for all the tx so far,  saying "but the NICE guidelines say everyone should get NHS funding now"..  I enlightened him on the joys of the PCT postcode lottery....  Honestly,  I do wonder at times...    

So - basically, we're dusting ourselves down and moving onto plan B 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Puss - I'd just like to say how brilliant you are!! I don't think I could be as level headed as you are being about everything  You're a true inspiration   I just know that something wonderful will happen for you and DH. You seriously deserve it   I really hope that your wait on the donor list isn't too long.

Elliebabe - It's nice to see you posting again  I totally empathise with you re: the sickness. I remember feeling totally crippled by it and ending up in hospital - not fun!!! Hope it eases off completely for you soon  

Deb Bee - Hope you're keeping that chin up mate  I'd take up Puss' offer of those sharp sticks to prod the PCT with   I'll help too .... Just tell me what you want doing 

How's everyone else .... we're all quite quiet at the moment. Hardly surprising though given the news that some of you guys have had   

As for Munchkin and I ........... I had a midwife appointment today. Was hoping to find out whether Munchkin had decided to play ball and turn round but the Midwife had a feel and couldn't tell  
I have to go for a scan tomorrow afternoon to see which way 'M' is!! Once we've established this I can look at my options. I think it's going to end up as a planned C-Section which is something that I wanted to avoid. If it's safer for 'M' though I'll do whatever. I've also been referred to the physio as I have SPD    and I have to be fitted for a brace ..... how attractive  
I think I'll be spending an awful lot of my day at the hospital tomorrow as at 6.30PM we have to go back for the Maternity Unit Tour   Should be fun!!
On a lighter note though I have been referred for free aromatherapy at the maternity unit  BONUS!!! I get it even after the birth which is FANTASTIC  At last .... something just for me 

Anyway, enough of my ramblings ...

Love to each and every one of you

Michelle & Munchkin xxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss

Knew you'd have plan B and C at the ready..... what exactly do you have to do then on the Donor front, is there a waiting list do they match you, whats it all about matey, when will your next cycle be hun...

luv
Deb bee x 



Will catch up on personals one day, got alot on at work, also trying to sort out the    PCT, and if I'm honest still feelin   that I'm not pregnant....


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

sorry I've not posted for a few days, I've been reading to keep up with whats happening but really busy at work so no time to post 

Puss - good to know that you have things worked out about what happens next i knew you would have  I'm afraid to say that egg donation can be a long waiting list  if you come over to the care board there is a really good forum about it and I'm sure the girls will be able to give you lots of advice) its a shi*tty thing to have happened to you but lots of ladies do go on to be successful with DE . 

Debee - its totally understandable that your still feeling down hun, it will take you a while to get yourself back together, get harassing the PCT  More than happy to help whether by email or in person if you feel up to seeing me (totally understand if you don't) absolute bummer that you didn't get on the trial 

Michelle - good luck with the scan to see where munchkin is ,i would seriously consider acupuncture to get him to turn if he's still head up (convinced it a boy for some reason!) my midwife actually asked me if my acupuncturist could do it so its obviously something that is professionally recognised!

Reb - how was the wedding hun we need lots of details  you know how nosey we are 

Ellibabe - great to see you back hun, you've had us all worried! glad to hear that everything is looking good with the little chap and that your starting to get a little bump! i really love mine and I'm constantly stroking it 

not much to report from me other than i have managed to scratch my lovely new car already  needless to say it was parking it  I've also decided to re-name the twins as i was starting to fall into the trap of thinking of them as Girl/Boy with Mork and Mindy so they are now Rhubarb and Custard (Murray's idea not a new craving )
On positive note we finally have date for Murray's settlement hearing  (please god don't let them postpone again! ) its on the 16th at 9am so hopefully it should all be sorted by Christmas but I'll not hold my breath 

lots of love rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

where are you all girls??


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Still here rach honest.... 

Rach - Can't believe you scratched your new car, bet you were really  .. n 
Rhubarb and custard ... ... makes me hungry..... .. glad that everything will get settle for you and murray before christmas will be nice for you both to have it over and done with... 

Puss - Matey, how you doing... don't answer that stupid question... have you found out anymore about donors what the process is, hows the wine going same as me bloody gorgeous.... Are you and hubby out on your bikes this weekend... 

Elliebabe- Nice to hear from you, glad your feeling abit better, it can only get better... 

Michelle - How did your scan go.. .. have you had any physio yet, Have you been fitted for your straight jacket    eerrr      i mean brace where does that go.... glad your doing ok.. 

Becca - Where are you..... .. how was the wedding, wheres the gossip and the piccies, whats it like being a Mrs.... 

Hi to everyone I've missed and hope you all have a fab weekend, I'll try not to sing so you get plenty of   

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Rach - I can't believe you've scratched it already!!!  Bet you were very popular - did he confiscate your dorito supply?      Did "something jump out on you" - happens to Deb quite often......      Good news on the final hearing - lets hope they pull their fingers out and sort it for you in time for Xmas  

Deb Bee - yes the wine's been bl**dy marvellous      No good for loosing weight though is it... how are you doing with that - getting anywhere - I'm still eating up goodies we took to Centreparcs and didn't eat so I daren't get on the scales yet...  Maybe DP's keeping you fit chasing you round the house with his turkey baster?     Getting onto the donor list seems to be reasonably straightforward.  At the review on Mon, Dr S took notes of our basic matching criteria - ethnicity, hair/eye colour, complexion, weight/build.  They also need to use blood groups and my CMV status for matching so we'll get that to them asap.  DH sniggered when Dr S asked me what build I was (you can be sure he paid for that one later  )  We go for a meeting with Sue Horton next week and presumably when they've got all the matching data we go onto the waiting list.  They say the donor's are allocated to the person with the nearest match rather than the person at the top of the list,  but as the criteria are quite broad and could apply to many people,  I suspect you're probably at or pretty near the top before you're matched,  so we know we're in for a wait!

Michelle  - how did the scan go - is munchkin co-operating and turning the right way up?  I hope so hun    Hope you enjoyed the maternity suite tour too  

When's Piper back Rach?  seems like she's been gone for ages!!  

Plans for the weekend so far - out for a couple of hours tonight with friends,  both cats to vet tomorrow for booster injections (so claws, hissing and pitiful yowling in store there.. ) and DH's brass band concert tomorrow night - with free cup of tea and a biscuit in the interval - what more could a girl want on a saturday night ??   

Big   to everyone else - I hope you all have exciting weekends too  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

YOOO HOOO Ladies 

Sorry for late update but I've had a few computer probs. Bloomimg typical 

Rach - OOOH Scratching the new car!! As long as you're ok  The car can always be cosmetically enhanced with a permanant marker pen of the same colour  I like the new names for the babies - Rhubarb and Custard  Pretty Cute.  for the settlement hearing. Hope it's good news.

Deb - The straightjacket ... I mean brace goes right around me under my bump and supports my lower back too. You've never seen anything quite like it. It's velcro heaven  We have to have a christmas meet so that we can have a ceremonial burning of it  Any progress with the PCT?

Puss - I'm green with envy at your Saturday Evenings plans!! I wish I were going just so that someone else will make me a cup of tea  I think my evening will consist of staring at the X-Factor on t.v and quite possibly a snooze   at the thought of DH sniggering at you when you were asked your build. I can only imagine your face!  Lots of positive vibes coming your way for a match ASAP 

As for Munchkin ........ Cperation alert  It would seem that he/she is now 'docking'  I am SOOOOO relieved. 'M' hasn't engaged at all yet but is definately in the correct position. The scan was sooo weird because they could only show us a bit of the baby at any one time on the screen due to it's size.
I can honestly say that FEAR has set in now. I'm sure everything will go ok but I'm a scaredy cat at the best of times 
Can't wait until I can have a nice drink  All this nun like behaviour is ruining my reputation 

Lots of love to everyone

Michelle and Munchkin xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies!
I'm back!!! Have you missed me?  

Puss, I'm so sorry hun  am really gutted for you and dh. Am pleased to see though that you already have plans b and c under way!! One of the girls i know on a different site had approx 10 failed ivf cycles and went to Spain for de tx. The process was 6 wks from initial consult to et and she got her bfp and a baby due in the next few months. DH and i were considering tx in Spain due to the high success rates and price is reasonable    Sending lots of (((hugs ))) your way hun  

Debbee, Bad luck on that tx in Notts mate   fingers crossed you get somewhere with the pct though. Don't know if you've already sent the letter but in 2 cycles you haven't had a negative, so i would say that you have a good chance of getting a bfp. Have you had a follow up yet? lots of (((hugs)) to you hun and will wish a money tree for you hun!

Michelle, glad all is going well for you mate, any day now you'll be a mummy!!!! You'll forget all the aches and pains and just be suffering sleep deprivation!!!  No seriously you'll be fine and the arrival of munchkin will make it all worthwhile!

Rach, gosh i go away on holiday and return to find out that Rhubarb and Custard have taken over!!  Glad all is well and pleased to know you haven't taken my title of biggest pregnant woman in the world!

Elliebabe, pleased you have made it out of bed and back on board! Really hope the rest of your pregnancy is easier than this first trimester!

Toni, How are you and your two little bubbas? hope all are well!#

Becca, Congrats and welcome to the life of a married lady! How did it all go? details please!!

Caza, Pasha, How are you both getting on? Hope your starting to get a bit more sleep! 

Well, we had a different holiday! Lots of relaxing (or as much as you can with 2 bubbas!) Unfortunately a cool August in spain meant the pool was a bit cold for J & M but they did manage one dip!!!! Hoorah their first swim! They were angels on the flight and i was so proud! They are still teething with no sign yet of the little white things!! but lots of green poo    Sorry had to share that!! 
Well glad to be back in the real world again and we really must organise a meet! DH is off earning a crust soon and as far as i can remember will be away 2-20 nov and 29nov thru to 20ish dec so if you want me on my own i can only make dates 20-29nov!! How does this fit with everyone else? Shall we have a sheffield venue again?

love to you all
Piper xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Piper - Welcome back hun. You've been missed  Sounds like your holiday was fantastic  
J & M obviously like the Jet Set lifestyle   I bet they both looked adorable in their 'swim pants' 
Your reference to green poo did knock me slightly off balance - I had to put down my coffee whilst I composed myself as it kinda hit home that green poo will become a part of my daily life pretty soon  
I should be able to come to a meet whenever everyone else can make it. I'm DEFINATELY coming to this one .. I'll be able to drink wine!!!! I'm sure it'll be very easy to find a babysitter 

Puss - Have you recovered from your Saturday night of debauchery yet?   

A big  to everyone else. I hope you've all had fabulous weekends 

Munchkin and I are fine. I'm up and down like a tarts knickers to the toilet   I think I'm just going to set up camp in the bathroom until Munchkin is born!!! Getting quite nervous now though and find myself in a state of bewilderment quite often 

Love to all

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ..... have just finished reading all you're posts ..... now hubby has called me for dinner just as I was about to start typing   

Just let you know I'm still here  - itching to get back to you all ......

Will try and get back later if not this week sometime ......  ohhh    sorry got to go  

Rach .... have done post on TWINS TRIPLETS ...... about TWIN TWO ..... probably worth a read ..... if you've got all night  
Love to everyone

Speak soon  

Love Pasha


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Hope everyone had a fab weekend... 

Piper - Nice to have you back girl.... .. did you all have a fab time... ... hope you took plenty of piccies we can look at especially jack n marysa's swimwear... ... bet its nice to be home though in your own bed... ... if you know what I mean... 


Pasha - OMG thought you'd disappeared nice to hear from you all...  come on fill us all in on whats been happening with you all.. 


Michelle - Tarts Knickers   will say no more.... .. only jokin mate, bet your craving a   you'll have earned one.... ...  



Rach - Have you tried wrapping your car in bubble wrap then it wouldn't matter if you got abit close  ... after my last rally driving with Puss it cost me £268.00 to have my under carriage sorted....  



Puss - Hope DH was suitable Thrashed what build I ask you.... ... whens your meeting with sue.... ... how long do you reckon you will have to wait, and what are the costs involved... Have to agree on the wine front going down rather to well,,, 



Well Hi to everyone else, better do some work before I get the sack....  ...now that would be fun.....


luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello everyone

Just a quick note (still at work).....I am going to Care on Friday 20th at 3pm to see about starting our FET.  It seems a long long long time since I was last there.

Decided not to tell any of our families or workmates as we did not want to get their hopes up as well as our own.  Very difficult because we want to talk to someone.....must bite tongue!  

Will have to learn how to lie ......not so good at it....!

Hope u are all well.

Debs & Warren


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Michelle - hhmm that brace sounds very sexy, don't think you'll be doing the rampant sex to get labour started  Glad to hear that munchkin is docking ready for the trip down the birth canal 

Piper - Good to have you home hun, can't believe we were on the phone for 45 mins last night  it was good to chat, I'm definitely up for the lunch meeting in November so you can fit it in with DH being home

pasha - i know this will sound really thick but i looked for the twins and triplets board and can't find it  good to have you back hun, and would really love to meet the girls at some point, perhaps we can all have a trip to bakewell for a nice bit of tart 

Deb bee - hmmm wrapping the car in bubble wrap might be a good idea  have pm'd you

Puss - hope you had a very exciting night at the brass band concert  can you imagine you with a nice cup of tea from an urn and a rich tea biscuit 

Debs - best of luck with you appt on the 20th and hope everything goes well for your FET are you considering having it before Christmas of after?

Not much to report from us, DH is already winding himself up for the settlement hearing so that should be fun and we're still having a daily debate about what pram we are having 

Lots of love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

SHEFFIELD GIRLS XMAS MEET 

Well ladies how does lunchtime Saturday 25th November sound?

Who wants to come? 

Puss, any chance you can find a suitable venue?

love Piper x

Confirmed guests 
Piper
RachG
Elliebabe
Nickinoo
Mrs Carter
Puss


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

If everything is ok, I will be there on the 25th November lunchtime, look forward to seeing you all.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

How are you all? Hope everyone is well 

Pasha - Nice to see your post  Glad to see all is well and that your DH is trained well enough to be making your dinner   Hope the girls are well.

Jaccuziman - Good luck for your appointment on the 20th   You may have taken the decision not to tell friends and family but you can always talk to us about it if you need a chat 

Deb Bee - How's things mate? Hope the vino is going down well  I can't wait to join you in the drinking of a nice alcoholic beverage  

Piper - Count me in for the meet!!! I've already told DH I'm coming and that he'll be babysitting  I've also told him that I'll probably return home a little worse for wear     Hope J&M are well 

Rach - 'Rampant Sex' to induce labour    We haven't had rampant anything since I started tx  
Poor DH is probably counting down the days until my 6 week post natal check  
Good luck with the hearing hun. Fingers crossed it goes well   Hope Rhubarb and Custard aren't giving you too much trouble  

Puss - Where are you matey? I'm guessing that you're still recovering from Saturday nights shennanigans 

Elliebabe - Hope all is well with your baby and you're feeling a lot more human  It will be nice to meet you and your bump on the 25th Nov 

A big  to everyone else 

As for Munchkin and I -
Nothing to report really. I've started to get period type pains every morning and afternoon but nothing more than that. I've got a little bit scared of going anywhere by myself in case anything happens   Last night I was sat crying uncontrollably because I wanted some New Potatoes but didn't want to go to the supermarket to get some ... and I didn't want to cook them in case I did it wrong   DH put me in the car and took me for a meal ... bless him   I think I'll cry later because I've run out of Chanel mascara and Meadowhall is open until 10pm  

Lots of love to each and every one of you

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello my lurvely ladies

Well Im back - and how great it is to be back in blighty...NOT!  

I haven't had to chance to catch up properly - but Puss, hugs to you hunny.  , Im so sorry. 

I hope everyone is ok - I noticed the xmas meet - depending on where it is I will more than likely be there... 

The hol was fab and the wedding went really well - we had a great time. Vegas is a great place to get married - we had strangers hugging us, congratulting us and giving us standing ovations...  

Right, Im off to do some ironing.... YEY!  

Love and hugs to you all - will do personals very soon.

Nicki xxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey MRS nickinoo 

Nice to have you back. Hope you've got lots of lovely piccies to show us 

Enjoy the ironing 

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Congratulations Nicki!!   Good to have you back and can't wait to see those piccies! How does it feel being a married woman? Hope you can do the meet, it'll be somewhere in Shefield  
Michelle, did you get the mascara!!!   . Hope munchkin arrives on schedule so that you have time to recover before the meet!
Any more takers for the meet..... Puss, Debbee?? can't have a meet without you two! Caza, Pasha, what about you two fancy a lunchtime away from the twins? 
Debs & Warren good luck with your appt on 20th! Hope you can go ahead soon and don't forget you can always chat to us!
ooh bit of a dodgy couple of days for us, Marysa had picked up a bug which involved covering me with projectile vomit, so consequently i got it and felt very sorry for myself yesterday trying to look after the babies from the sofa   On the bright side maybe i'll have lost a few lbs!!
The gap between my 2 is increasing!!! Chunky chap Jack is weighing in at 15lb8 and my dainty princess Marysa is just 11lb8! How is that possible when I feed them at the same time and the same number of times? Weird? Maybe Marysa's going to be the first slim female my family has produced!!!!
love to you all, for all you working ladies only one more day before the weekend!!!
Piper xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Hope this post finds everyone well 

Piper - DH took me to Meadowhall and I got a new eyeshadow and a hand fan (for the delivery room!) which I paid for myself    Sorry to hear that Marysa has picked up a bug .. bless her   I'll give you a   too ... the thought of you covered in yucky stuff did make me chuckle but I soon corrected myself!!! I shouldn't laugh!!  A friend of mine had twins a good few years ago now and the gap between hers weight wise got quite big. If I remember rightly the gap closed again when they got to toddler stage. I guess there's no rhyme or reason to it  

Where's everyone else? Probably all having lives at the moment! My life is now Jeremy Kyle and Trisha  
I 'think' I've been nesting today. I was sat doing nothing and then all of a sudden I had an urge to get a bowl of hot soapy water and clean my stair bannister and all the woodwork in my bedroom   I also went out onto the back garden and proceeded to wash my kitchen windows as I knew the window cleaner was due later today and I wanted them SPOTLESS  

Lots of love to everyone

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ..... hopefully will have undisturbed time on the computer ..... but if the post suddenly ends mid sentence ..... it's because of Naomi or Ruby ..... what a shame my nipples don't stretch around corners !!!!!

Deb Bee .....    Sorry to hear whats happened...... but would like to offer my help and support if you need it regarding appeal & PCT.  Doesn't it make you absolutely fuming?    When I read your post, I felt angry for you..... I remember discussing all this with the Consultant in Chesterfield before we got the referral to CARE  ..... nobody seems to know what the left hands doing from the right     .  Well .... just want you to know that if there is anything I can do to help - I will - the more of us the merrier    Keep your chin up   and have some 'you time'..... and spoil yourself  

Rach .... Oh no .... the new car   Never mind, these things happen  .  Pleased to hear about date for final hearing.  How's Murray ?  Superb news about Clure .... give her my love. Like bambinos new names ..... such a scrumptious name for them ..... because I'm sure they will be    The post I've done is on the TWINS TRIPLETS and MORE thread.  When you log onto IVF chat posts ..... scroll right to bottom of the page.  On the bottom right you'll see drop down choices - it says JUMP TO......  Click on this ...... go near to bottom of  list ....under BABYDUST heading.... you'll see it.  It is easy to miss .  As for popping to see us ..... you're more than welcome .... and anyone else who'd like to for that matter if you're up to it   There's a fantastic new Italian restaurant that has opened near the old mill by the river.  Its' had some good reviews.  We could do lunch ..... and you'd get to see Naomi and Ruby and the JANE all in one go    Hope you're feeling well..... e-mail me anytime if you want to pick my brains about anything.  Take care sweetie  

Piper  .... you brave women taking Jack & Marysa on their 1st holiday.  It's the jet set lifestyle for these two now is it? Think it's fantastic.  Would love to do the same with N&R but as I'm still breast feeding .... think we will go to France in April/May time when they are bit bigger.  Just realised N & R are only 2 days older than Jack & Marysa .....     .  As for their weights ..... Naomi and Ruby have done exactly the same ..... only now instead of there only being 5 oz difference .... there's nearly 1lb    Same titties .... same milk    Would love to meet up at some point ......compare notes..... but at moment Naomi HATES it in the car in car seat ....she screams ..... any ideas? Lots of love to you all .... hope you're feeling better -  take care  

Puss .....Sorry about news   ..... but  think it's wonderful you're onto plan B ..... good for you .... I really do admire your zest .....Any more info on waiting times?  Keep us up to date ..... look after yourself   take care  

Michelle .....steady on now ..... my best friend had this 'nesting instinct' and did exactly the same thing    She also became a bit partial to doing a spot of baking ( normally doesn't even know how to turn oven on) she was baking scones and all sorts    Needless to say ..... she gave birth 3 days later    ..... watch out ..... take care x


Nickinoo ..... big Congratulations on becoming a MRS ...... sounds like you had an amazing time    I loved it in America.  We went to Key West a couple of years ago ..... I found the Americans fascinating to watch ..... I walked round gorping at them .... my lower jaw permanently dropped down in amazement ..... they're just like they are on telly     .... very funny.

Elliebabe .... sorry to hear you're so ill .... bless ..... good to hear you don't feel guilty about being signed off .... you shouldn't be.  You need to look after number one   ..... take it easy...take care .... hope the sickness stops/eases soon x

Well .... bet you're all pleased I don't do this frequently any more   Anyway .... I know it's probably Friday when you're all reading this ..... Saturday when you've finished   ..... but sincerely hope you are all well and are coping with each day and what ever life is throwing at you at the moment ..... take each day as it comes  

Hope not offended anyone or upset anyone .... would love to see you all at next meet .... but don't think I'll be able to make it unfortunately N&R never tried bottle and don't know if want to do that yet  .  In the meantime ..... take care everyone .... thinking about you all....

Much love Pasha xxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

OOOOPPPPPSSSSSS ..... forgot to say hi to Caza ..... how's everything going? Have you joined Sheffield Twins club yet?  I'm thinking of joining as it's the nearest .... also through the twins club - you get all kinds of help/support including 10% discount off shoes at Clarks ..... got to be worth it just for that!!!

Take care
love Pasha xxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well. 

Sorry I haven't been on much this week, I have had horrendous jetlag so still haven't caught up on what you've been up to whilst I was away.   

Pasha - know what you mean about watching Americans, i love it every time.  

Elliebabe - hope you are ok sweetie.   

Piper - Hope you and the twins are feeling better today hun, big hugs. 

Michelle - feel free to come and do some nesting at my house if you like... 

Rach - sorry to hear about your car hun  

Puss - how ya doing hun?  

Im so sorry if I have missed anyone, not intentional.  

I do have heaps of pics to show you (note the new aviatar (Spelling?)) but battery is flat on the digi so can't get them on the pc - was driving me mad last night.  I will post some as soon as I can though.. 

Have a good weekend all. 

Love and hugs

xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Well,  looks like Pasha's back on fine form with the huuuuuge posts   

The thought of elastic nipples stretching around corners raised a giggle,  lordy,  can you imagine our DH's faces if we could manage entertaining tricks like that - all we'd need is a pair of tassells and they'd be completely mesmerised....  

And Michelle needing her eyeshadow and hand fan for the delivery room - look I know they say life's a stage hun,  but I think that's taking it a bit too far!!  

It definately sounds like you've got the nesting thing Michelle - cleaning the woodwork is definately nesting territory - as is crying for new potatoes - and can't fault you extending that to the Chanel counter whilst you're at it  - it would be criminal to miss out on that opportunity 

Nicki - love the new pic,  that new DH looks like a cutie    I'm sure we'll all be coo-ing over the photo's if you bring them to the meet  

Deb Bee - we'll how's it hanging over ChesVegas way then hun?  Do you reckon it's worth trying Michelle's trick - ie.  if we wail enough will the menfolk fetch us wine?    I think it's the least they could do really don't you?    What's happening on the letter writing front - have you got that PCT sorted out yet?  

Piper - how are you today - hope you and Marysa both feel much better now.  Yuck,  being poorly and covered in even a very loved one's vomit must be pretty foul - poor you!    Good on DH for volunteering to look after them while you come out to play - what a man.    So, you're going to be all rowdy this time?      Yes I'll be there  (to keep you all in order  )

Rach - hi there,  how are R & C treating you?    Still on the Dorito's or have you moved on now?  I thought you fancied the pram that Piper got - I'm not an expert,  but have to say I thought that one's pretty fandabidozy      Looking forward to seeing you on the 29th.. 

Elliebabe - how are you hun?  Good to see you think you'll make it - it'll be great to see you and assure ourselves you're ok after you've been so poorly  

Debs - good to hear you're booking in for the FET,  it must be so exciting for you after you've waited so long for it to come around.  Know what you mean about telling folks - but come and talk to us instead,  we're all here for you  

So where do you reckon for the do then girls - if we're talking Sheffield again,  then Ha Ha is traditional,  we know where it is and it's a good atmosphere (for that read,  it's loud enough for us not to raise too many eyebrows  )  or we could try somewhere else....  Presume we'd stick to the same city centre area so everyone can find places - there's a Cafe Rouge next door to it now,  there's All Bar One not far away which is quite good too - varied menu and they do tapas too,  or there are a couple of pasta places in the same area...  what do you girls fancy?

We had a meeting with Sue yesterday; their waiting list for a donor is going to be 9-12 months.  We have to go for a counselling appt before we can actually go on the list though,  so that's in a couple of weeks time.  Reckon we'll be paying a visit to Spain in the meantime - don't fancy waiting that long,  so I think we'll look into Ceram in Marbella or IM in Barcelona to see if we can fit in a tx before,  maybe in early March 07 after we've been on holiday.  So I'm reading up on that now...

Well - have a good weekend girls!

ttfn
Puss
x


Crikey - mines a huuuuge post too - it's that Pasha - she's catching


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi Lady's sorry have not been a round maddison and jacob r in hospital with suspected meningitis they went in hospital Monday they have had drips large dose of antibiotics and a lumberpunture they both seem much better they got unwell after there injections i am sure it was the new one they have just launched there bloods have all come back negative but they said because the doctor did the right protocol and gave a large dose of antibiotics be for the ambulance came they think it may have got it early thats y the results r negative i have been in bits   but they r getting better maddison is having new milk with more calories because she was not feeding well and she only weighs 7lb 8 0z and jacob is 11lb 3 and they r nearly 10 weeks so i will try and catch up with u all soon love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh Caza,
My heart goes out to you hun
Sending you all lots of love and (((((hugs)))))
Hope jacob and maddison recover soon and are back home again quickly.
Thinking of you
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Caza

I'm really sorry to hear the twins have been so poorly, you and the family must have had a dreadful week with them.  It sounds like the doctors are taking really good care of them - I hope they make a quick recovery so you can take them home soon hun.  I'll be thinking of you all  

Love
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Caza - I'm so sorry to hear that Madison and Jacob are unwell. It must be awful for you, DH and EllaDee.
Here's a big hug for all of you  

I hope the twins are home with you soon.

Lots of love 

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Caza .....

My heart goes out to you ..... it must be a really difficult time for you all at the moment...... It's great to hear that Madison and Jacob are getting better ...... ..... they can only go from strength to strength.  But remember to look after yourself too ..... they need their wonderful Mummy to be strong.  Please keep us all informed how you all are when/if you get the chance..... we understand how hectic it all is at the moment.  Just want you to know that we're thinking about you.

Take Care sweetheart 

Lots of love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Caza ...

Oh caza... glad jacob and madison are on the mend, bet you've been frantic but they are in the best place, and it won't be long before there back home with you.... and dh and Elladee...

Sending you all   

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Well another monday morning!!!!!!
Caza, Hope the twins are continuing to do well, will look out for your update!
Rach, Hope you're ok hun, have texted you to wish you and Murray loads of luck for the hearing today - hope it goes in your favour 
Puss, Good luck with the counselling hun, and have you decided yet on ceram or im? If its any help I love Barcelona and theres lots of cheap flights from Manchester!! You can even stay at Piper hotel if that helps!! As for the eating hole question, will leave it in your very experienced hands to make the booking!
Debbee, are you coming mate, please please, please!
Elliebabe, how are you doing? feeling any better yet - really hope so 
Debs, Good luck with your fet appt - let us know how it goes! Don't think any of us have done one of those so you can tell us all about it!
Nickinoo, Where are you mrs married? You can't still be ironing!! looking forward to meeting you on 29th! Any idea when you will start tx?
Pasha, gutted you won't be coming, would have been lovely to see you! Am still bf too but have trained them to take the odd bottle!!!! dh has been roped in to look after them  
Michelle, any sign of munchkin yet? or have you managed to get anything else bought for you? Pity i was too big to be seen in public, I could have really milked those last few weeks!! 
love to you all, can't believe my 2 have let me write a post this long!!! The bug was horrid last week and of course once dh got it he had it worse than everyone else!!!!!!! Classic comment was ' i don't know how you managed to carry on feeding the babies, i feel so drained' Don't know which fairy he thought was going to come in and do it for me??!!!! men!!!
Anyway hope we all have a good week
love Piper xxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

hello girls

Im at work so a very quickie....

Piper - Im here hun, not had much time since we got back - been doing lots of visiting and catching up on stuff-hoping it's gonna quiet down a bit now! How are you hun, hope you and marysa have fully recovered   We will probably start tx after xmas, need to save some cash now - got to book DH in for SSR before we can do anything! PS. I still haven't finished the ironing... 

Caza - I'm so sorry to hear about the twins, I hope they are continuing to improve hunny,   

Hi to Deb, Elliebabe, Puss, Pasha, Michelle, Rach, Jaccuziman and anyone else I have missed.  

I'm not sure bout coming to the meet, as much as I would love to meet you all.   Im just not sure of anywhere in Sheffield apart from Meadowhall, in fact aside from meadowhall the only place I have ever been to in sheffield is CARE and it took us 2 hours to find that    I will have to have a think about it 

sorry - a bit of a moan from me there...

love and hugs 

Nicki xxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Just thought I would catch up with you all.

Piper - hope Jack and Marysa are feeling much better, projectile vomiting nothing like it, I should know I have had about 8 weeks solid.  Hope your ok and looking forward to seeing you on 25th Nov.

Puss - hope your ok and have made your minds up about what stage your taking next, we are all behind you.  Any poss that I can park at yours on Xmas do and get a lift down.  Don't know where to park in Sheffield.

Deb-bee - hope your ok, have you had your follow up yet and do you know what you are doing next?

Rachg - hope you and the twinnies are ok, have been thinking about you and Murray all day, hope it went ok and reiki reiki reiki.  See you soon.

xxTonixx - hope your ok matey.

MrsNickinoo - glad to see your back.  Where do you live?  If it is near Barnsley then I can pick you up or meet you somewhere and then you can come to do.

MrsCarter - not long now girl, I keep coming on here expecting to hear that you are now a mummy.

Jacuzziman - good luck to you and Warren on your appt, hope everything goes ok.

Caza - sorry to hear that maddison and jacob are not well, my heart goes out to you, hopefully a speedy recovery and let us know soon.

Pasha - glad to see your back, hope your ok.

Well still down to 1 or 2 times a week now, so not too bad.  Will be on tablets until about 22 weeks, no more trips to hospital.  Booked to go away on 11th Nov to Spain for a week, just need a break and have only had 3 holidays this year (lol).  Midwife reckons I will not be having any for about 10 years when this wee one is born, I just laughed and said you don't know me.

Can't wait to see you all, will even bring the little bump with me.  Haven't put any weight on yet and am still wearning my own clothes.  Not much longer though.

All take care

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Elliebabe - Break will be lovely hun, bet you can't wait.  

I live in Hemsworth - which is not that far from Barnsley - where in Barnsley do you live (don't know it that well but I know how to get to the town centre!)?

xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies 

Hope this post finds you all well.

Rach - How did it go yesterday? I really hope you got the desired result hun. Do you have any new cravings?   Bump rubs to Rhubarb and Custard xx

Piper - I really do feel for you having to deal with DH's bug!   Men are such wimps!! I'm sure J & M made him look like a right wuss   

Puss - How's things matey? Have you fully looked into the Spanish Clinics yet? There's a thread somewhere around on these boards for tx abroad. I've stumbled across it a couple of times when I've been randomly clicking on things and generally getting lost  

Deb Bee - Hope you're well mate. Please say you're coming to the Xmas meet  I've been busy planning silly little gifts for everyone  

Elliebabe - I'm pleased you're coming to the meet with your little bump  It may not be quite so small by then though   Will you be all tanned then at the meet after your holiday while we all look suitably pasty?   

nickinoo - The pic you have in your avatar is lovely. Can't wait to see more pics  Hope you can make it to the meet hun.  

Pasha - It's good to hear from you and great to see that Naomi and Ruby allowed you the time to post one of your legendary monster posts   You sound really happy hun 

Caza - I hope that Maddison and Jacob are feeling much better    xx

Jaccuziman -   Here's hoping your FET appointment on the 20th gives you good news and that you can get started  

As for Munchkin and I -

I have a Midwife appointment today at 3.10pm. Nothing seems to be happening yet and I have visions of getting to 42 weeks    Hope I don't go overdue though because I'd love to be able to wear something slinky at our Christmas Meet and I'm going to need all the time I can get in order to get into shape .... I am indeed thinking of Christmas 2008  
I've given up on trying to sleep and I think DH has too   Poor thing looks sooooo tired in the mornings when he goes to work. I can't even go and sleep in our spare bedroom at the moment as I have my younger brother staying  and our other spare room is now a nursery   LOL


Love to everyone   Sorry if I've missed anyone ... didn't mean to .....

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Had a telling off from Piper this morning for not posting for ages so here I am 

Piper - Thanks very much for the graphic details of the bug and teething poos this morning it made my rice crispies settle very well 
Loved your quip about Marysa being the first thin women in the family  If you get a phone number for that breast feeding fairy make sure you pass it on 

Nicki - I'm loving the feather in your hair in the photo! and that new hubby looks pretty good too  There is no escape from the meet now you've said your coming!!!! I live in Doncaster just off Junc 36 of the A1 so only a hop skip and a jump from you, you can come here and leave you car (or get DH to drop you if you fancy some vino) and I'll drive 

Michelle - glad your playing it for all your worth to get some posh eyeshadow  Give Jeremy and Trisha my love and tell them I'll be seeing them soon! 

Pasha - ooh a day out with lunch sounds lovely I've got a few Leave days coming up so could do it in the week when its quieter! I need to get hold of a couple of people before I commit myself to a date but will get back to you in the next couple of days! Maybe we could talk Piper into coming from the other Direction because I know she loves a bit of Tart  (will have a look for the twins thread its a wonder anyone finds it ! )

Puss - the thought of you keeping us in 0rder at the meet nearly had me wetting my pants  think you should make the decision on where hun as you know Sheff better than any of us. Hows it going with the Spain research? a friend of Murray's family has just got preggers over there with DE and she's the same age as you

Caza - Praying that Jacob and Maddison and now on the road to recovery it must have been a terrible time for you

Ellibabe - looking forward to seeing you at the meet stranger! and to seeing your little bump! Got to say there is no doubt that I am pregnant! the bump gets larger by the day  (it will be available for rubbing by anyone that wants to at the meet  Rhubarb and Custard like a bit of attention it wakes them up!)

Deb bee - where are you hun? please saying your coming to the meet, it wouldn't be the same without you!

Well as you know it was the settlement meeting in Liverpool yesterday Its only taken 5 years  thanks for all your good wishes, I'm happy to report that it was a very fair outcome for all concerned! We're not rich by any stretch of the imagination but it will certainly make things a lot easier 
The bubs are both doing great I can feel them both wriggling about which is lovely  I have my 20 week scan in 2 weeks and then I think I will actually allow myself to start buying stuff! I'm pretty decided on the first city wheels pram which is a side by side with carry cots and pram seats that can either face towards or away from you, and its pretty narrow (managed to get it in Mothercare changing room which was a standard width door )

well think I'll go and get in the bath my back is killing me! (have been on a mammoth Christmas shop!)

lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

evening ladies

just a quickie...

Rach - I bought the feather before I bought the dress, i loved it as soon as I saw it - maybe I will wear it to the meet   And yes DH is fab even if I do say so  myself, (you can tell we are still in the honeymoon period   ). If you really don't mind driving that would be great hun, I will try and get DH to drop me off if he aint working, or might get the train to donny. I will be v. nervous as I have NEVER met any of you and so I think I might need some vino to calm the nerves!   

Glad you had a decent outcome from the settlement. 

Right, thats it from me for now. Look forward to meeting you all in a couple of weeks. 

Love and hugs

Nicki 
xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls jacob and maddison are out of hospital    there both fine they think it was some kind of virus congrats Mrs Nicki piper glad your wee ones are over there bug big hi to pasha how r those girlys rach its lovely when u feel those little bubbas moving can u tell which on is which mine just felt like one   puss good luck with the DE Michell any signs yet ellibabe i was sick till 25 weeks i was still sick odd times after i was on the tabs for quite some time i could only drink grape and peach scholar and slushers i would love to come on the night out will have to see what shift DP is on were r u going any way will have to go big hi to any one i have missed love caza


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just popped on to see how everyone is  It's a bit quiet on here so I'm guessing you're all busy.

Caza - I'm soooo happy to see that Jacob and Maddison have been discharged from hospital and are home safely   

Nothing new to report from Munchkin and I. It's just a waiting game now. Feeling very uncomfortable and not sleeping too well but I guess that'll be good practice for when Munchkin arrives  

Lots of love to each and every one of you 

Michelle xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Caza - Superb news to hear that the twins are home you must be sooo relieved!

Michelle - OMG 10 days to go! are you excited or anxious?

Nicki - having a glass of wine might be a very good idea hun! we are all lovely if I do say so myself! but more than a little bit barking!

where is everyone? have you all done a runner

love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Rach, contrary to popular belief I do have other things to do other than post on here    as you will soon find out  . 1230 on sunday is fine hun - looking forward to it  
Debs and Warren, good luck with the appt today, let us know how it all goes!
Michelle, make sure you keep posting hun, or otherwise i will be thinking that munchkin has arrived... make sure dh knows how to post your news for us!! 
Caza, So very pleased the twins are home safe and sound!
love to the rest of you, i'm being called !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

I haven't abandoned you - the hard drive in my pooter gave up the ghost at some point on Wed so DH has been fixing it and has just finished reinstalling stuff for me.    

Out-laws are turning up any minute so better go and make myself presentable  
Will catch up over the weekend!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that I'm still here   DH has just suggested that we go to the countryside for a little walk .... but then spoiled it by saying that if my waters break we have to run into the nearest shop to see if we get any freebies    
He only said it because someone's waters went in Marks & Sparks and she got a bouquet of flowers and vouchers to the value of £250.00 

Puss - Glad to see your PC is back up and running  Have fun with the outlaws.

Lots of Love to everyone 

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Just thought I'd let you know I'm still alive..... am abit down in the dumps lately, so not very good company....  in 9 days time it would have been my due date for the baby we lost so its playing on my mind.....my dh being a star as always....  Anyhows I thought i'd pop on been looking at your posts so thought I'd catch up with you all....


Puss - The Outlaws what fun....  hope your on your best behaviour.... .., glad you got your pooter fixed..... how you getting on with looking at treatments abroad... have you got any sites you could let me have a look at, matey... thanks.. 


Rach - Glad to hear you got your settlement sorted bet its a wait off your mind now its all sorted... ... glad to hear rubarb and custard are doing ok, bet you can't wait till your next scan 20 weeks OMG...... 


Michelle - Think you should have gone for a walk just think of the freebies.... ... hope your taking it easy.... .. hope your sleeping better, bet bens waiting on you hand and foot.... 


Piper - Hows everyone...  are you and rach meeting tomorrow if so have a good time, hope cakes involved.. .. Bet Jack n Marysa have grown... .. is everyone well now... 


Caza - So pleased Maddison and Jacob out of hospital, bet your so happy... ... all at home safe and well.... 


Nicki - Love the photo bet the wedding was fab... ... did the feather inspire the dress then... whats it like to be a Mrs..... 


Elliebabe - Hope your doing ok mate, sounds like your feeling abit better which is good... 


Hi to Pasha, Debs, Becca and anyone else I've missed.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie...

Deb - lovely to hear from you hunny - it's understandable that you are down in the dumps, remember, we are here for you if you need us sweetie.    

Puss - hope you're having fun with the outlaws hun  

Michelle-hope you're ok hun.... 

Hi to  Pasha, Elliebabe, Becca, Caza, Piper, Rach and anyone else Ive missed  

xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Outlaws despatched and Meadowhell raided....  unsuccessfully...

We've got a family wedding in early December and I'm trying to find a dress to wear - all the dresses I've seen have been the wrong colour, or make me look like a sumo wrestler, or have so many sequins on them they're more suitable for "Come Dancing" than a wedding...  Blokes have it so easy don't they...  shower, shave and a suit.... done  

The search continues.....

Deb - hun I know it's a difficult time right now, but we're all with you,  willing you on, sending cheer and hugs to help you though it   You know where I am if you need me - just call or email and I'll whizz over that hill and transport you away to some little oasis (ie. somewhere serving cake or wine,  or both...)  

Caza - so pleased to hear Jacob and Maddison are well and back home with you now 

Piper - have a lovely time tomorrow with Rach - is the wardrobe safe this time?  Any new photo's of your brood yet - would love to see how they're doing      Now you and Rach are going to be proud of me - I suspended disbelief long enough to go and see a lady who's a reflexologist and Reiki master yesterday.. The outlaws brought me a newspaper clipping talking about how much success she's had with fertility issues and I thought I may as well give it a go!  She did the reflexology not the reiki this time,  but I was thinking of you two all the way through      Her web site is www.thebabymaker.co.uk - have a look and tell me what you think  

Rach - good to hear the case has been settled, that must be such a load off your minds!  You can forget it all and just look forward to R & C arriving now!  I can't believe you've had the will-power not to buy anything yet - I can see you hitting the shops big style in a couple of weeks then!

Michelle - If they're handing out freebies I reckon you need to arrange for your waters to break in John Lewis not M&S - think of all the make-up counters girl    Watch out for those two nights of good sleep - I'm sure Piper said that was a good sign of imminent arrival  

Elliebabe - Good to hear you're feeling up to gallavanting off on another holiday girl - you're definately feeling better then    No problem parking at my place and getting a lift into town  - I'm looking forward to seeing you and I'm sure there'll be a bit of a lucky bump to rub by then    

Nicki - yayyy if you're getting a lift that'll be another one on the vino    Rach is being very rude laughing when I said I'd keep them all in line at the Xmas do - I'm the sensible one,  honest....  

Pasha - how are you doing hun - hope you're all well and the girls are letting you sit down occasionally.  It's a shame you can't make it in November,  it'll not be the quite same harassing poor waiters without you,  but I'm sure we'll catch up with you again when R&N don't need their mum quite so often for feeds  

Right....  I'm off,  DH is out on another band job tonight,  so it's just me, the cats and a chick flick tonight   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie to let you know I'm still here   I just want to get it over with now though! Starting to get really nervous  

Puss - What kind of dress did you have in mind?? There are some really cool ones in Coast. Some of them are a little OTT but most of them are really pretty   It's good to see you've given the Reiki and reflexology a go. I'm sure there are real benefits. I've been and looked at her website and her success rates look great 

Deb Bee - Hi Mate. It's lovely to see you posting. I can totally understand why you're feeling down in the dumps   Massive hugs to you and Rob. You two be good to yourselves and each other. If you need me for ANYTHING at all just shout and I'll do whatever I can 
As for Ben waiting on me hand and foot ...... I just made my own breakfast!  

A big big  to Piper, Rach, Nicki, Caza, Pasha, Becca, Elliebabe and Jaccuziman (Hope I didn't miss anyone   )

Lots and lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Just a quickie before i wake the twins up (before you think - gosh they're good! they have had me up earlier!!! )
Debbee, understand you not posting hun, but remember we're all here for you if you need us, especially as this special date draws nearer. Sending you  
Puss, glad your pooter is all sorted! Shall we book a table for 7 and then we can easily change it nearer the time, venue has been left in your capable hands!! 
On the subject of pooters, Rach's has broke!! Or her broadband has!! So don't worry if she's missing for a day or so. I can assure you all she's blooming nicely!
Michelle, glad to see you checking in, think you need to do this daily - just so we know!! Also it'll keep us off page 2 an so Rach will be happy  
Nicki, see, theres no getting out of the meet!! looking forward to meeting you and seeing those scrummy pictures of the wedding  
Pasha, Would love to come and see you with Rach, any chance we can come to yours though, coz i'm really not brave enough to go out anywhere with four 3mth olds!!!!  What days are best for you?
Caza, Are you all recovering nicely now that you're back home?
Debs, hope the appt went well - keep us informed!
Well thats it! My baby secrets book says babies get up at 7am so off i go!!!!
chat soon
love Piper x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning lovelies

Just wanted to bob on quickly to say hello.

Michelle - Hope you're ok today...I agree with Piper, you do need to check in daily...   

Piper - How are you sweetie? 

Deb bee -  

Caza - How you and the twins hun. hope you are all well  

Right best go cause Im at work...  

Hi to everyone I have missed  

Love and hugs

Nicki 

xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just nipped to my mums as was having withdrawel symptoms as puter in bust and I've got a bladder infection so off work so can't come on there! will catch up with you all properly later in the week but just wanted to say

Dee Bee - Thinking of you hun at this sad time, its a difficult day to get through but just make sure you and DH give each others lots of love and hugs at this time, I can highly recommenend the Abseiling, quad bikeing, horse riding extravaganze that DH and I went on when it was Baby Blobs due date.It really focused us on something else!

you know where I am hun

lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Thanks for all your support guys, we have our Review meeting next monday on the 30th with Dr Shaker, which was our Due Date.. am busy throwing myself into DH birthday which is on the 31st Halloween, don't know if you remember but he always dresses up for Halloween as my brothers children come up to go trick or treating, and this year he is the count so busy putting him a outfit together, and getting the house spooky for him.....  don't think he will ever grow up, which is nice....  

Will catch up on personals later just wanted to say thanks...

Luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just popped in to let you all know that I'm still here   Checking in as requested   Had to go up to the labour ward last night as Munchkin hadn't been moving much and we were a little worried. As soon as I was put on the monitor Munchkin put on quite a performance .... bloomin' typical  

Deb Bee - I'm storing up every single positive vibe in the world for your review on the 30th  
I keep imagining Rob in a Count Outfit ... very fetching lol   I heard on the radio yesterday that Asda have some fake fangs in stock for the princely sum of 6p !!!!! Bargain  

I'll come back to write personals later on.

Lots of love to each and every one of you  

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Hope everyone is well.

MrsCarter - thanks for checking in, I wanted to know that you were ok too.  Take care and I hope munchkin decides to make an appearance soon.

Deb-bee -  am thinking about you at a time like this.  We are all here for you, take care matey.

Puss - hope your ok and getting all your information together.  I have reflexology before I fell pregnant and felt that it really worked, to relax me, to imagine being pregnant, didn't imagine the sickness though lol lol.  Anything is worth a try, but remember you have to believe.

Nickinoo - I live in Royston, which is not far from you, will have to sort something out with you and Rach, seems pointless all taking cars.  Looking forward to meeting you and looking at your wedding snaps.  I got married in Italy 2 1/2 years ago.

Jacuzziman - hope your appt went ok and that you will be starting your next tx.  Good luck to you and warren and let us know.

xxTonixx - hope your ok matey.  Just us all know how you are going.

Piper - hope the J & M are ok now and that you are managing to get some sleep.  Can't wait to catch up on 25th November.

Rachg - know you haven't got a pooter at mo but needed to say hi.  Will txt you later.

Everyone else take care and see you all soon.

Me - well still 2/3 times a week but can handle that, have now put on my first 2lbs, the midwife will be happy, nearly 18 weeks, going for next scan on 21st Nov, so will remember picture to lunchtime if Rach remembers hers.  Everything is ok and starting to need some maternity clothes, so have bought a pair of jeans and top and going out again this week for some more.  My neice is due to have her baby this week or next (she lost one last nov) and has the same condition, so they are keeping there eye on here.  Will be in touch.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Deb Bee - Big hug hun      Plans for The Count sound really good fun!  I blush to admit I'm a real misery on Halloween - I pretend I'm not in when anyone knocks at the door   Horrid really as we don't even get many cos they have to be pretty hardy to climb up the hill    Tell The Count he can play a trick on me next time we meet as a penance  

Michelle - thanks for checking in - we're watching like hawks you know  

Elliebabe - Hi there, hope you're not feeling too yuck today!  Having another reflexology session on Friday afternoon.  Trying to believe it'll do something useful and if nothing else it's nice having a foot massage  

Rach - hope the bladder infection sorts itself out hun - being ill and no tinternet to keep you occupied must be a real pain,  so hope you're all mended soon  

Debs - hope the appt went well and you've got all your tx dates planned now  

Big   to everyone else  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi every one deb bee i no how u feel Hun when it comes to due date when i had my ectopic i still think about my due date   halloween sound good last year i got dressed up as a witch when some boys came to the door i could see them coming so i stud near the door when they knocked i went awwwwww i scared them that much they were falling over them selfs to get away   i did give them some sweets after they were laughing too. well glad maddison and jacob r home i keep wondering when they will sleep through  from 600 till about 800 it take me agers to settle them love them to bits though. piper is j & m still in there car seats or in the pram now big hi to every one come on Mrs carter were waiting to here your news any way see u all soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw Caza - that's a lovely new photo of Jacob and Maddison - all cute and smiley,  bless them


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning ...

Caza - Love the photo of Jacob and Maddison, all happy and smiley oohhh... mind you have to say your photo is pretty impressive as well... .. Dh keeps on about me dressing up as a witch... now now the rest of you I know I don't need much make up.... 

Puss- Sounds like the feet rubbing is relaxing...try not to fall asleep... ... been thinking about trying Reiki myself just looking into... any of you guys tried it....

Michelle - Thinking of you mate...Take care of yourself... 

Rach - Hows the bladder going.... ... hope your feeling better in yourself. and no pooter  ... OMG thats terrible.....

Piper - Hows things, hope everybody is well, have you done your christmas shopping yet... .. know how organised you are.... 

Nicki -     Has things calmed down abit since the wedding....

Elliebabe - Glad to hear from you hun... ... put on 2lbs thats brill, 

Hi to everyone I've missed will catch you guys later...... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

well DH has made a series of irate phonecalls to Orange about our broadband but its still not working  But I'm back at work this morning so able to check up on you all properly! 

Puss - ooh get the sparkly weddding outfit i can just picture you in sequins and feathers . I had heard about the baby maker women, read a couple of articles about her in last couple of years, she has fantastic success rates so lets hope she does the trick hun  just give a go with an open mind I'm sure you'll enjoy it!

Piper - lovely to see you at the weekend hun, Mum and Sarah were thrilled to bits to meet Jack and Marysa, although do think you need to watch Jack with older women with Blond hair  Thanks for the baby clothes its very scary though to think they will be that small 

Pasha - would be lovely to come over and see you and the girls and meet up with piper and her two, are weekends or weekdays better for you, I've got a couple of AL days booked

Deb Bee - good luck with the review hun, think your very brave having it on your Due date, I will have everything crossed that they have some answers for you, when are you thinking of starting again? I swear by reiki couldn't live without it I've been doing it nearly 10 years and its and integral part of my life know 

Michelle - Glad to hear your scare was just Munchkin messing about   naughty little minx hope you gave him a good telling off! are you all decided on names? We've already got girls names but really struggling with boys so may have to have a couple of little cross dressers 

Ellibabe - good to hear that you are starting to pick up and wearing maternity clothes is lovely isn't it! I'm currently up to a stone on the weight gain 
Sending loads of positive thoughts and reiki to your niece, hope they have admitted her to monitor her after what happened last time!

Well I ended up at the hospital last Friday with severe pain in the bottom of my bump  turned out I'd got a urine infection and Rhubarb was wedged right up against my bladder  not pleasenet but everything OK  which is the main thing! back at work today  but have awful trapped wind so it should be interesting .

Still having a daily debate about prams, thought I'd finally decided on a side by side called First wheels city twin, but had a little mooch round the village yesterday and wouldn't be able to get in the newsagent, post office or bun shop (very important obviously, and now doubly so having sampled their carrot cake!) so back to square one and the Jane powertwin (does anyone know if you can get isofix care seats with it?) I'm sure I'll be carrying one under each arm as will never make my mind up  they are all just so hideously expensive that I don't want to make the wrong decision!
20 week scan on the 1st Nov! time flies when your having fun! I'm excited and petrified in equal measure 

well best get some work done
Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Just had a thought - the jane twintwo (that pasha has) can be used without car seats from birth, as both seats recline. If you look around you can get these at a good price now! So you could have that and buy separate car seats.
Debbee,
Make sure you get lots of piccies at halloween especially if you do go the witch route!!  After my bfn last year I did my reiki attunement (which was arranged thru rach and how i got to meet her  ) I love reiki and am just trying to work out how i can do the next level!! I reiki'd bubble and squeak every day - so i'm a firm believer  
Puss, 
The babymaker site looks good and she definitely seems successful! If you go with an open mind who knows what might occur! I love reflexology, found it so relaxing i'd always drift off!!! 
Elliebabe,
Glad you're back with us babe, and good to hear that you're putting on some weight   Look forward to seeing your bump soon.
Caza,
Very jealous of your piccie, i can't get a picture of j & m together with both of them with their eyes open, smiles on their faces etc. Managed to get a nice one the other day but the flash didn't go off - so picture is too dark 
Nickinoo,
Where are you up to with your tx hun? Are you waiting til after xmas?
Michelle, bit late checking in today hun - is this a sign!!!
Well, we're all fine here! and we're finally in a routine..... after their last jabs Jack had relapsed and wasn't sleeping thru the night, so last Thursday i bit the bullet and started following the baby secrets book routine. Well i'm now pleased to report that after steady progress i managed to get both Jack and Marysa to go from 11pm dreamfeed last night thru to 7 this morning. Just hope its repeated now and becomes a pattern! Was feeling very sleep deprived and knew i had to get them sorted before dh goes away next week!  omg how will i cope -  2babies, 2dogs and me!!! oh Debbee forgot to say, haven't done the xmas shopping yet but know what i'm getting everybody - so just a case of getting on tinternet and ordering   wandering round shops this year is a definite no no!!
Anyway after this epic i need to go and rest my fingertips
lots of love, Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Pasha and Piper - My 2 remaining AL days are the 10th and 13th November if that helps!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

13th is better for me as twins club is on a friday, but can miss one week if it means seeing you 2!!!!!!  Pasha, does this work for you?
love Piper x
ooh just realised Michelle still hasn't checked in and its lunchtime already!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way ----------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71658.0

pam xx


----------

